# HIT or Miss: The Chronicle of Rock



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hehe, a new journal. Gotta keep you all guessing, LOL. Starting HIT. Very shaky with it right now so I appreciate all kinds of feedback. DD said he'd help in here too. 

The reason I'm switching to HIT is I'm hoping it may be better for my elbow, only doing one set to failure rather than high volume. We'll see. Besides, I love trying new things. Here is what my routine looks like right now- 

*Day 1- Chest/Back*
BP
Incline DB Flye
Bent Row
Pull-up
Dead


*Day 2- Legs/Bi's*
Squat
Leg Ext
SLDL
Sitting Calf Raise
BB Curl
Hammer Curl

*Day 3- Shoulders/Tris*
MP
Side Lateral
CG Bench
BB Shrug
Abs

And I'll do cardio on the inbetween days. As I start to plateau, I will remove certain exercises.

Currently I'm at 220lbs and hoping to be around 210 by the end of the IM Comp. Just looking to Recomp mostly.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Tuesday*

*MP-* 
145x6
135x8

*Side Lateral DB Raise-*
25 x 7, rest then 4 more. (3 sec static holds of the top of each movement. After the 11th rep kept doing partials until I couldn't move my arm any longer)
*
CG Bench-* 
185x5
155x10
*
BB Shrug-*
245 x 16

*Decline Sit-up-*
30x6

Tough workout. I really need to work on intensity. Would be much easier if I had a spotter. Went to a new gym that had a cage I could work in so no big deal if I got stuck, but hated the gym. Won't go back.

Some of the weights I picked were off, so I did a second set. The MP started behind neck but that hurt so I stopped on the 6 rep and just did it over in front. I think I'll do Abs on the cable next time (rope crunches). 

Until I really get the intensity down, I may even add in a few more exercises like Tri overhead press to finish off the muscle. I don't know. W/O took about 25 min but most of that was setting up the equipment in the cage. Next time will def grab a spotter on each exercise.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 9, 2004)

G'luck Dude!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2004)

good luck rocky-baby..i'll be following along


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> G'luck Dude!


Thanks Luke. Though you'll *always* be luckier than me, LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> good luck rocky-baby..i'll be following along


Thanks Jeni. I'm glad you'll be following along. I like your comments


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

So is my current set-up good or am I inviting overtraining. Should I do Push/Pull/Legs instead?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 9, 2004)

How many days a week are you going to be lifting?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 9, 2004)

Good luck HIT-man    I mean Rock .  This will be interesting to watch.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

Yea, good luck with this.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2004)

Looks like a pretty good first HIT session to me     You could probably throw a set of dips in there       I think the intensity will come with practice (and a spotter)


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> How many days a week are you going to be lifting?


I plan every other day. Is that good?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Good luck HIT-man    I mean Rock .  This will be interesting to watch.


Thanks Gary. I think you've seen me do just about every program, LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, good luck with this.


Thanks Jake, still think you should join in. Be fun to have the same w/o.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

Good luck with the HIT.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Looks like a pretty good first HIT session to me     You could probably throw a set of dips in there       I think the intensity will come with practice (and a spotter)


I think yours looked better, LOL.    I'm not sure about dips because of my elbow. I could try it though. And yeah, I'm hoping the intensity comes with practice. I need to get the right mindset. I think I psyche myself out too much.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

Psyche!

Maybe someday I will try it.  Just not in the mood now...  Maybe it will work wonders for you, and you will still be on it when I try it out.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good luck with the HIT.


Hey beautiful! Thanks.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Psyche!
> 
> Maybe someday I will try it.  Just not in the mood now...  Maybe it will work wonders for you, and you will still be on it when I try it out.


Most likely I won't still be on it, LOL. 

No, I hope this works out for me. I hope I can make good gains and still keep my elbow, LOL. Your doing great as is Jake!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 10, 2004)

Well here you are .  Good luck Rock!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey! Good luck, Rock! (fashionably late of me as always)


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks JD and GG! Glad your both stopping in


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2004)

*Wednesday*

Did 1 hour of cardio on the Elliptical Training. Kept HR around 130-135.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2004)

I Finally Got My Clearance Today!!!! I Was Sooooo Freaking Stressed Over That But Now I Have It. Yeah!!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Wednesday*
> 
> Did 1 hour of cardio on the Elliptical Training. Kept HR around 130-135.



This is my heartrate by just walking to the fridge for more food 

Congrats on the clearance


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> This is my heartrate by just walking to the fridge for more food
> 
> Congrats on the clearance


  

Thanks man! I'm also hopefully being promoted to a much better job here soon!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I Finally Got My Clearance Today!!!! I Was Sooooo Freaking Stressed Over That But Now I Have It. Yeah!!!


 Hey! Congrats!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey! Congrats!!!


Thanks, I'm official now.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

Congrats David


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks Kerry


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 10, 2004)

Awesome Stuff Dave Congrats


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks Iain. And it looks like that job we were talking about is going to come through, but with a different title and job duties. And quite a bit more money than offered last time too.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 11, 2004)

Congrats on the clearance Rock.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 11, 2004)

Cleared for take off    Congrats Rock


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 11, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks Iain. And it looks like that job we were talking about is going to come through, but with a different title and job duties. And quite a bit more money than offered last time too.




Sweet.  Awesome news.  Maybe Lisa can stay home now   Did you negotiate a car


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 11, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Congrats on the clearance Rock.


Thanks JD!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 11, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Cleared for take off    Congrats Rock


Thanks Gary, I'm pretty dangerous now, LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 11, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Sweet.  Awesome news.  Maybe Lisa can stay home now   Did you negotiate a car


We are *closer* to Lisa staying home. Still need to secure the job, but alas, no car negotiating, LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 11, 2004)

*11/12/04*

Weight- 219.6lbs
BF- 23.9 (according to scale)

*Bench-*
215 x 8 plus 2 forced reps

*Pull-up-*
BW x 6 plus 2 forced and slow negatives

*Incline DB Press-*
90 x 7 plus 1 forced rep

*Bent Row-*
155 x 17 rest then 2 more

*CG Cable Row-*
120 x 16 rest then 3 more

Good w/o today. I was a bit distracted though because Lisa came to the gym with me. Tried spotting me, LOL. That was a disaster but I'm glad she went and tried  

For Bench I could not do another rep, the spotter pretty much did the last rep himself, LOL.

I coulda done more with the pull-ups but I didn't use straps and my grip kept giving out. Next time I think I'll superset that with Lat Pulldown to really get my lats.

Bent Row I guess I need to go higher on, LOL. My lower back was killing me at the end of 19 reps. But by the end it hurt just to hold the bar so I guess it was a good set.

Tried Deads and Good AM's but I don't want to risk injury going to failure with those so I scratched them.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice workout Rock  

How are you liking your new program?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 11, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice workout Rock
> 
> How are you liking your new program?


Liking it so far. It's hard though, LOL. I just hope I'm getting the intensity required, but at least my elbow doesn't start hurting 'till AFTER the w/o.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice wo Rock    Can't you just get a new elbow ? LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 11, 2004)

I wish. But with my luck it'd be worse than the one I already have, LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 12, 2004)

*Friday-*

1hour cardio on Elliptical. 50 min at 135HR, last 10 min all out.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 12, 2004)

How come I'm not getting any feedback on whether I'm doing HIT right or not


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2004)

I dont know how to do it right.. or I would help


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 12, 2004)

I know you would Jake!  Thanks. I was hoping Patrick or DD would be stopping in and offering advice.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 13, 2004)

Sup Rock ?

Can't help ya with your HIT question . I'm dumb like that  


Hey somebody help Rock ! He's a good guy


----------



## Rissole (Nov 15, 2004)

Found it


----------



## Rissole (Nov 15, 2004)

I don't know jack about hit either...


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 15, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I don't know jack about hit either...


Rock,
Guess you'll just have to go back to something you know


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

morning


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 15, 2004)

Yo rock.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey what's up everyone? Thanks for trying to help Gary and Ris, LOL. I bought Mike Mentzers book, so screw everyone that was supposed to help me, LOL   J/K. I'm getting by with the program, so I'm staying with it for now 

Hey there Luke and Velvet, how are you doing?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

Good afternoon.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Saturday-

Squat-*
155 x 29
185 x 15

*SLDL-*
255 x 11

*Leg Ext-*
110 x 13

*BB Curl-*
95 x 10 + 1 forced rep

*Hammer Curl-*
45 x 6
*
Sitting Calf Raise-*
135x15

Great W/O today. 

As far as the squats went, I need to up the intensity even more. The first set I knew I was just going to keep going and I was running outta breath, LOL. So I started over with heavier weight. By the end I was shaking, but I hadn't failed yet. Just lost my concentration

Think I'll ditch Leg Exts and do just squat

BB Curl- my biceps always kick out on me early I feel. I did 8 good reps, cheated a bit on 9 and 10. Rested for 7 seconds, got another good rep out and then a majorly cheated rep that I didn't count, LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey Kerry! Nice to see you


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Monday-

MP-*
145 x 7 + 3 forced reps
_Last time- 135x8_

*Side Lateral-*
25 x 11 + 2 after rest
_Last time- 25 x 7, rest then 4 more_

*CG Bench-*
165 x 9 + 2 forced reps
_Last time- 155x10_

*Overhead Cable Tri Ext-*
50 x 12

*BB Shrug-*
265 x 15 + 6 after rest (some partials)
_Last time- 245 x 16_

*Reverse Pec Deck-*
165 x 9

*Grip, BB Static hold-*
245 x 30 seconds

*Grip, BB Static hold reverse-*
245 x 10 seconds

Great w/o today. Really feeling the intensity upping and I like that. With things like the MP and CG Bench I feel other muscle groups giving out before what I'm working. So I do Side laterals and the other tri exercise. All weights were up from last w/o.

I plan to work abs normally (3 sets) after cardio on cardio days.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

Workouts lookin solid man.  Weights moving up nicely too.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks Jake, I was pleased with today.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 15, 2004)

Crazee workouts there Rock  29 reps on squats  


whats this static hold stuff ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks Gary. I about had a heart attack on those 29 reps, LOL. When I say Static hold I'm holding the db's out straight for 3 sec before lowering them again.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks Gary. I about had a heart attack on those 29 reps, LOL. When I say Static hold I'm holding the db's out straight for 3 sec before lowering them again.


 on me .

Ok ,

Grip, BB static hold / reverse


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> on me .
> 
> Ok ,
> 
> Grip, BB static hold / reverse


   duh, I think I'm making things up here now. Just holding the barbell off the bars. That's another thing I call static hold.


----------



## Du (Nov 15, 2004)

Awesome to see you doin HIT, ROCK. Rock on. 

Ill definately be followin.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks buddy. Have you done HIT?


----------



## Du (Nov 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks buddy. Have you done HIT?


Somewhat. Ive just started. Ill be cleaning it up this week and next week in hopes of getting into a set routine. 

I just started working, and it leaves little time in the day for lifting. I leave my house at 630am and get home around 730pm. So hopefully I could really clean it up this week. 

Good luck on it, I love it already, I hope you being to, too.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 16, 2004)

Gotta like High Rep Squats  

29 reps !!   I don't think you'll need leg extentions after that


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

> *Squat-*
> 155 x 29
> 185 x 15
> 
> ...


I bet you're sore  

 Congrats on the BB shrug


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey Rocky baby...wassup???????????


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Somewhat. Ive just started. Ill be cleaning it up this week and next week in hopes of getting into a set routine.
> 
> I just started working, and it leaves little time in the day for lifting. I leave my house at 630am and get home around 730pm. So hopefully I could really clean it up this week.
> 
> Good luck on it, I love it already, I hope you being to, too.


Cool, I look forward to seeing what you put together since I'm still pretty ignorant in this area! Good luck with those long ass days!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Gotta like High Rep Squats
> 
> 29 reps !!   I don't think you'll need leg extentions after that


No, I don't like the high rep squats, LOL! Need to learn to go to COMPLETE failure though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I bet you're sore
> 
> Congrats on the BB shrug


Thanks Luke! I was a bit sore the day after, but not as sore as I thought I would be. My legs were quivering pretty much the rest of that day.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hey Rocky baby...wassup???????????


Hey hottie, how you doing?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 16, 2004)

So what's the scoop with the job?

and WTF you doing on this time?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

Still waiting on that job but it looks pretty certain now  I'm on now because I'm waiting for my briefing to start. What fun


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> No, I don't like the high rep squats, LOL! Need to learn to go to COMPLETE failure though.



Ok - you did 185 x 15 last time .. Next time do 20 with 185    - if you get it then try 225 x 20 (this should take you to failure)


----------



## Rissole (Nov 16, 2004)

Yo Rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Ok - you did 185 x 15 last time .. Next time do 20 with 185    - if you get it then try 225 x 20 (this should take you to failure)


I think next time I'll try 205 x 20. The 185 came after I already wore myself out on the previous set. I hate this exercise though, LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yo Rock


What's up Pete. How are you doing buddy? Gonna build a gym?!?


----------



## TheWolf (Nov 16, 2004)

Looks like you're really pushing yourself Rock.  Nice work.  Those high rep squats are insane!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 17, 2004)

29 rep squats .  I know that hurt.  Weights moving up nicely man.  Doesn't CG bench bother your elbow.  It does mine... big time.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 17, 2004)

I enjoy higher reps for legs, but 29.. my oh my.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2004)

TheWolf said:
			
		

> Looks like you're really pushing yourself Rock.  Nice work.  Those high rep squats are insane!!


Thanks Wolf. Your doing great yourself!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> 29 rep squats .  I know that hurt.  Weights moving up nicely man.  Doesn't CG bench bother your elbow.  It does mine... big time.


Hey JD. No it doesn't bother my elbow. Skullcrushers do but not CG Bench. But then again so far on HIT my elbow hasn't affect any of my workouts.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I enjoy higher reps for legs, but 29.. my oh my.


It was a mistake, LOL and I did not enjoy it Haha.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2004)

*Wednesday-

Bench-*
225 x 5 + 2 forced reps

*Wide Grip Pull-up-*
BW x 8.5

*Incline DB-*
95 x 6 plus a super slow neg on last rep

*Bent over BB Row-*
175 x 6 then my back went out.... 

W/O was going great today  until I got to the Bent Row. Doing fine then all of a sudden if felt like something popped out in my lower back and I couldn't move. LOL. I felt bad about leaving my weights there on the floor but I slowly made my way to the exit and *drove to the ER*. It hurt soooo freaking bad, LOL. 

Got to the ER (where I used to work) and Doc said I may have slipped a disk by the sound of it but it's in right now. But my spinal erectors are definately sprained. No lifting for 10 days. I went to work anyway and I'll plan to do cardio for the next few days.

So I'm going to redo my w/o. Still doing HIT but going more with Hammer Strength machines and Nautilus equipment. Also switching which days I do what. OOooohhhhh, the pain.....


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2004)

Fawk....   That sucks man.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2004)

I know Premier. It hurts like hell here at work.


----------



## TheWolf (Nov 17, 2004)

Awww Rock, that's a tuff break man.  Take care of yourself, not like you have a choice now.  Looking back, do you know what you did wrong?  I pulled my back slightly doing SLDLs.  I was looking at the plates in the mirror and not focusing on keeping my back tight and then......sproing!    Nothing too bad, a couple of days and I was fine.

Good luck buddy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2004)

TheWolf said:
			
		

> Awww Rock, that's a tuff break man.  Take care of yourself, not like you have a choice now.  Looking back, do you know what you did wrong?  I pulled my back slightly doing SLDLs.  I was looking at the plates in the mirror and not focusing on keeping my back tight and then......sproing!    Nothing too bad, a couple of days and I was fine.
> 
> Good luck buddy.


Thanks Wolf. I have scoliosis so if my form isn't perfect on things like Bent BB Rows, I get screwed. Well, I think I jerked or rocked a bit on one rep and that was enough to do it. I'm going to try to get back in as soon as possible


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 17, 2004)

Aw damn Rock.  Several years ago, I did something similar doing deadlifts for the 3rd or 4th time.  That's why I was so apprehensive about doing them now.  Rest that back, and DON'T DO CARDIO either!  But we know how good I take advice .

Rest up man. You're young.  You can afford to take time off. I keep thinking if I take a few months off, I may never come back fully. You can.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2004)

SHEET !  I swear Rock... welll you know what I was going to say.    I would definetly be replacing some of the exercises you do ( like all the ones that you have injured yourself on . LOL )

Take it easy  and then work back into it slowly .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 17, 2004)

If I stopped doing all the exercises I've been injured on....  I may as well stay on the porch in my rocking chair .


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> If I stopped doing all the exercises I've been injured on.... I may as well stay on the porch in my rocking chair .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 18, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> If I stopped doing all the exercises I've been injured on....  I may as well stay on the porch in my rocking chair .



 

Bummer to hear about your back Rock


----------



## Velvet (Nov 18, 2004)

Yikes Rock, I hope you heal up fast!!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 18, 2004)

Shitty News Rock.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 18, 2004)

Damn Dave.....!! Take a rest!! Or else


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Aw damn Rock.  Several years ago, I did something similar doing deadlifts for the 3rd or 4th time.  That's why I was so apprehensive about doing them now.  Rest that back, and DON'T DO CARDIO either!  But we know how good I take advice .
> 
> Rest up man. You're young.  You can afford to take time off. I keep thinking if I take a few months off, I may never come back fully. You can.


I think Deads are gone for awhile if not for good. I just need to move to safer exercises, LOL. But what do I do in place of squats for awhile?

Didn't do cardio today, still hurts too bad but when I can I'll do low intensity on the elliptical trainer. Thanks for the post JD


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> SHEET !  I swear Rock... welll you know what I was going to say.    I would definetly be replacing some of the exercises you do ( like all the ones that you have injured yourself on . LOL )
> 
> Take it easy  and then work back into it slowly .


Haha, I knew you'd have something to say about this LOL. If I replace ALL the exercises I hurt myself on then there would be no exercises to do


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> If I stopped doing all the exercises I've been injured on....  I may as well stay on the porch in my rocking chair .


     Just saw that.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Bummer to hear about your back Rock


Thanks YM. I'll be back soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Yikes Rock, I hope you heal up fast!!


Thanks Babe, I hope so too.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Shitty News Rock.


Thanks Iain. It'll give my elbow time to heal up though LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Damn Dave.....!! Take a rest!! Or else


Thanks mate! Gotta come over here to punch me though


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2004)

Hardly slept at all last night. Couldn't turn or move, felt like my back would snap in two. Feeling a bit better today being up for awhile, but I'm tired as hell.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks Iain. It'll give my elbow time to heal up though LOL.


There ya go , a silver lining


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

Good morning Rocky Baby


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey Rocky, what's doing...

So I am back around again...
Looking forward to lifting again after therapy ends in another 4 weeks.  However, this time I'll be extra careful, unlike my old self, The Crazy Lifter of Weights......
Hey man, I hope you have a great day and I'll see ya' around.....


----------



## bludevil (Nov 19, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> But what do I do in place of squats for awhile?



Hack Squats, Box Squats, Legg Press, Lunges, Farmers Walk. Plenty of exercises besides the normal squat, but it sounds like you definately don't need to go heavy on any leg or back exercises. Maybe for the next few weeks or months, light weight more reps until your fully healed. Good luck in the comp


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 19, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> There ya go , a silver lining


That's me, always positive


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Rocky Baby


Morning there hottie. Love the new avi, very sexy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 19, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Rocky, what's doing...
> 
> So I am back around again...
> Looking forward to lifting again after therapy ends in another 4 weeks.  However, this time I'll be extra careful, unlike my old self, The Crazy Lifter of Weights......
> Hey man, I hope you have a great day and I'll see ya' around.....


What's up Tony. Glad your back, look forward to seeing your progress again. You'll do great!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 19, 2004)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Hack Squats, Box Squats, Legg Press, Lunges, Farmers Walk. Plenty of exercises besides the normal squat, but it sounds like you definately don't need to go heavy on any leg or back exercises. Maybe for the next few weeks or months, light weight more reps until your fully healed. Good luck in the comp


Thanks Bludevil. Maybe I can do Hack in place of Squats. I don't think I want to go to failure on some of those others, LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 19, 2004)

Alright, got outta bed this morning and my back was still killing me. But I wanted to go to the gym and do cardio, so I went. Did 1 hour on the elliptical. Back actually felt better afterwards. Still hurts but I had better mobility. I may pay for it tomorrow though, LOL. Also tried ROM on a few HS machines to see if it would be an acceptable substitute for bench and all. I'm optimistic


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 19, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I think Deads are gone for awhile if not for good. I just need to move to safer exercises, LOL. But what do I do in place of squats for awhile?
> 
> Didn't do cardio today, still hurts too bad but when I can I'll do low intensity on the elliptical trainer. Thanks for the post JD


Until you get thru the acute pain, I wouldn't work lower body at all.  Hack squats, leg presses, lunges, etc are still going to stress that area too much.  All of us seem to be better at giving injury advice, then taking it .


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey Rock  

How's everything ?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Morning there hottie. Love the new avi, very sexy!



Thanks 

How was the weekend?  Stay outta trouble?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 23, 2004)

Almost at your DL goal rock, huh?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

*Monday 11/22/04*

Back in the gym today. Yeah!!! Being careful though and switched exercises around. Now I'll be doing Push/Pull/Legs with HIT.

*Hammer Smith Incline Press-*
180 x 16
230 x 1 super slow negative

*Incline DB Flye-*
45 x 15

*Upright Row w/ EZ Bar-*
75 x 21

*Side Lateral Cable Raise-*
45 x 7

*Reverse Peck Deck-*
165 x 8

*Overhead Tri Ext Cable-*
80 x 7

*Dip-*
BW + 25 x 5

Awesome w/o. Obviously I need to up those weight quite a bit more, LOL. But I feel I'm getting the intensity down more and haven't had any horrible elbow pain. Looking forward to tomorrows w/o for Pull.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Until you get thru the acute pain, I wouldn't work lower body at all.  Hack squats, leg presses, lunges, etc are still going to stress that area too much.  All of us seem to be better at giving injury advice, then taking it .


Yeah, much better at giving than taking advice JD! LOL    I think I'll try Leg Press on Friday and see how it is. I'll be doing High reps so that may help too. The pain is still there most definately but it's a ton better than it was.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Rock
> 
> How's everything ?


Hey Gary! Things are going well. Getting a ton of overtime through these holidays!    How goes it with you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> How was the weekend?  Stay outta trouble?


Hey no problem! Thank you!!!  Weekend was alright. Got to spend some time with Lisa, haven't had a chance to do that for awhile so that was good! Went to see Shall we Dance, and rented Shrek 2


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Almost at your DL goal rock, huh?


LOL. Almost there and then I hurt my back pretty good.    Probably no Deads for awhile


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 24, 2004)

Good luck with your NEW HIT Program!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

Yes, g'luck with the HIT.  I"ll be following.  I'd like to try some of that myself.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

Wahooooooooo!  Morning!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

Good morning, Rocky baby!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

Yea... Good morning, Rocky baby


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

Lukey and Rocky up in a tree...


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 24, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Yea... Good morning, Rocky baby


Damn Rock, I don't know what you got but you should bottle it ! You'd make a fortune in the gay market ! 

 Not that there's anything wrong with that .


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks YM! I'm keeping an eye on what your doing! 

Thanks Ivy and Luke   

Gary, the secret is shaving the legs up to the ass region and leaving that hairy. Men love it LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 24, 2004)

*11/24/04*

*Pull HIT

Pullover SS w/ Palms up Pulldown-*
170 x 16/ 140 x 6

*Palms up Pulldown-*
120 x 8

*HS Row-*
270 x 10

*BB Curl SS w/ Alt DB Curl-*
100 x 9 + 1/ 45 x 4

*Reverse BB Curl-*
75 x 9

*BB Shrug-*
285 x 15, rest then 3


----------



## Rissole (Nov 24, 2004)

Some nice w8's in there bud  Reverse curls hey.....


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks Petey! You like reverse curls


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 25, 2004)

WO's look good Rock!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

Happy Turkey Day Rock


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Pull HIT
> 
> Pullover SS w/ Palms up Pulldown-*
> 170 x 16/ 140 x 6
> ...




Nice job today...You are showing some nice strength Rock!!   How long was your workout?     I'm guessing < 45 minutes.   When are you doing abs ??  

Happy Turkey Day!!   I'm off to the gym in a few


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks Petey! You like reverse curls


No.... damn hard to hang onto that bar.... especially with the w8 your doin...

BTW what is turkey day


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> WO's look good Rock!


Thanks JD. I'm feeling real good about this routine so far!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Happy Turkey Day Rock


These are my favorite posts to come into! A kiss from Jeni, MMmmmm.....


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice job today...You are showing some nice strength Rock!!   How long was your workout?     I'm guessing < 45 minutes.   When are you doing abs ??
> 
> Happy Turkey Day!!   I'm off to the gym in a few


Thanks YM, still a ways to catch up to you LOL. W/O takes just over 20 min. I want to get it to 15 min. I do abs on Friday with Legs. Kinda nervous about going to failure on the Leg press though, especially with my back, LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> No.... damn hard to hang onto that bar.... especially with the w8 your doin...
> 
> BTW what is turkey day


Turkey Day- Thanksgiving!!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 25, 2004)

> W/O was going great today until I got to the Bent Row. Doing fine then all of a sudden if felt like something popped out in my lower back and I couldn't move. LOL. I felt bad about leaving my weights there on the floor but I slowly made my way to the exit and drove to the ER. It hurt soooo freaking bad, LOL.
> 
> Got to the ER (where I used to work) and Doc said I may have slipped a disk by the sound of it but it's in right now. But my spinal erectors are definately sprained. No lifting for 10 days. I went to work anyway and I'll plan to do cardio for the next few days.





Oh waite.....what was the reason that I gave to people as to why doing bent over rows is crazy??  Oh yeah........get better.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 25, 2004)

> Pullover SS w/ Palms up Pulldown-
> 170 x 16/ 140 x 6



what did you do these pullovers with??



> Upright Row w/ EZ Bar-
> 75 x 21



I usually put my upright rows on pull day becasue they are so much traps (and elbow flexion which is biceps) but that is just me preference.



Workouts look good.  My only question is how hard are you working at these sets??  I see a lot of high rep stuff so I am just curious.  Is that just because you are still adapting to the new program and figuring out where you are at.  Or are you going all out balls to the wall.  I mean if I was going for a HIT workout I'd be going all out so like if I could curl 115lbs for 8 reps and I knew that I was doing only one set.  You'd bet your ass I would be getting 12 reps.  No matter what!!  How hard are you pushing yourself?  You really have to ask that when doing HIT.  If you are just going through the motions then it isn't going to work for you.  That is why so many can;t do it.  they mentally can't get past that part and push themselves over it.   I mean, if I was squating I would just go all out no matter what.  ya know.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Oh waite.....what was the reason that I gave to people as to why doing bent over rows is crazy??  Oh yeah........get better.


LOL, i was thinking about what we were talking about a few weeks ago when I was doing the Rows. I think you jinxed me, LOL    Needless to say I learned my lesson for a little while


----------



## P-funk (Nov 25, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> LOL, i was thinking about what we were talking about a few weeks ago when I was doing the Rows. I think you jinxed me, LOL    Needless to say I learned my lesson for a little while




yeah, well I am training legs tomorrow so I probably just fucking jonxed myself.  i will be in a wheel chair before noon now.   fuck.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what did you do these pullovers with??
> *I use the Nautilus Pullover machine.*
> 
> 
> ...


*Yeah, I'm putting on weights that normally I would get 6-8 reps on. Guess I was never really going to failure before, I've really surprised myself since starting. So the high reps are adapting to the program. I'm pushing myself damn hard. I'm outta breath by the end of the set (even the low rep ones) and sweating like a pig which I normally don't do. And every w/o I think I reach a higher level of intensity and pass a mental block.*


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, well I am training legs tomorrow so I probably just fucking jonxed myself.  i will be in a wheel chair before noon now.   fuck.


Or passed out on the floor and delirious from exertion while all the gay weightlifters come to watch and .....


----------



## P-funk (Nov 25, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Or passed out on the floor and delirious from exertion while all the gay weightlifters come to watch and .....




come and watch.....you mean CUM  and ass-rape.


nautilus pullover is awesome.

Yeah, even with the wider grip (I know it is more medial delt) but I still think of it as a pull.


that is good.  it sounds like you intensity is getting up there.  adapting to a new training style just takes time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

So what do you think I should replace for shoulders in the push routine if I move Uprights to Pull?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 25, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> So what do you think I should replace for shoulders in the push routine if I move Uprights to Pull?




overhead presses, what else!!!!


I guess front raises could work.  leave them there if it is all you can think of for shoulders.  but i would do overhead presses.  When I do push pull I do overheads and bench presses in the same day.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> overhead presses, what else!!!!
> 
> 
> I guess front raises could work.  leave them there if it is all you can think of for shoulders.  but i would do overhead presses.  When I do push pull I do overheads and bench presses in the same day.


Alright, cool. I'll have to think about that. Someone told me with HIT not to do duplicate a pressing movement for Shoulders. But maybe I'll hop on the HS MP and bang some out  Oh, and have fun getting ass-fucked! LOL.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *And every w/o I think I reach a higher level of intensity and pass a mental block.*


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

>


  I can always count on Pete!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2004)

Good morning Rocky baby   Did you pig out yesterday????


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 26, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks YM, still a ways to catch up to you LOL. W/O takes just over 20 min. I want to get it to 15 min. I do abs on Friday with Legs. Kinda nervous about going to failure on the Leg press though, especially with my back, LOL.



Just so you can guage - I'm taking about 30-40 minutes or so to do 5 sets depending on how many warmup sets I need to do.    This includes 5 minutes on the stairclimber to get my body temp up and muscles lose.   I normally do at least two warmups.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Rocky baby   Did you pig out yesterday????


Hey my favorite Hottie!  No, I worked so that was an excuse not to eat all the food. Good enough for me


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Just so you can guage - I'm taking about 30-40 minutes or so to do 5 sets depending on how many warmup sets I need to do.    This includes 5 minutes on the stairclimber to get my body temp up and muscles lose.   I normally do at least two warmups.


Cool, I warm-up for the first exercise usually about 2 sets then acclimate. After that I just do the rest of the w/o and I don't figure my warm-up in the total w/o time. I found out today though that legs takes awhile because of trying to recover, LOL.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2004)

> . I found out today though that legs takes awhile because of trying to recover, LOL.



just balls up. lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

*11/26/04*

*Legs/Abs HIT*

*Leg Ext SS w/ Leg Press-*
_180 x 18/ 500 x 20 *PB* for both_

*Lying Leg Curl-*
150 x 9

*Hyperext-*
35 x 21

*Calf Raise-*
235 x 11

*Ab-Crunch Machine-*
_165 x 15 *PB*_

Wow, I thought I was going to die during this w/o, LOL. 

I did the leg ext for 18 reps, then I did partials until I couldn't move my leg. Stood up and almost fell over my legs were so shakey. Got on the Leg Press right away and the weight felt WAY to heavy. But I did about 8 pretty steady, then 2 at a time until I had to use my hands to push my legs up on the last rep. I'd say 2 more, do 2 and rest 1-2sec and kept doing that. I thought I was going to throw up when I was finished. Even an hour afterwards I still felt sick. What fun, LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> just balls up. lol


I just didn't want the gays to notice and take advantage of me...  

That certainly felt enough for legs, what do you think Patrick. Was that enough exercises for my legs?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2004)

Looks good.


Fuck the other guys......YOU NEED TO MAN UP MOTHER FUCKER!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Looks good.
> 
> 
> Fuck the other guys......YOU NEED TO MAN UP MOTHER FUCKER!!


Patrick- point is I DON'T WANT TO FUCK ANY GUY!!!! LOL. I just realised, I could take the train up to NY and you could teach me how to *really* w/o! That's be awesome!!!


----------



## Du (Nov 26, 2004)

Those workouts are lookin fuckin good, Rock! Hell ya. 

I hope your Thanksgiving was good, and ya ate lotsa turkey.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Those workouts are lookin fuckin good, Rock! Hell ya.
> 
> I hope your Thanksgiving was good, and ya ate lotsa turkey.


Hey, good to see you buddy! Thanks, I'm liking and hating HIT so far, LOL. Didn't really eat any turkey, I got to work instead  Worked out great for me. How about you?


----------



## Du (Nov 26, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, good to see you buddy! Thanks, I'm liking and hating HIT so far, LOL. Didn't really eat any turkey, I got to work instead  Worked out great for me. How about you?


HIT is great. I completely understand what you mean by "loving and hating", as does anyone else doin it. Its unreal though, in all honesty. Keep it up boss, keep it up.

As for me, I had the day off, along with today. Thanksgiving was great, had a full meal and dessert at my house then a full meal and dessert at my girls house. Worked it all off today though...... split, carried, and stacked 3 cords of seasoned firewood. It should last through the winter, so we'redone with that. 

Good luck boss, and keep it up.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 26, 2004)

> *Leg Ext SS w/ Leg Press-
> *_180 x 18/ 500 x 20 *PB* for both_
> 
> *Lying Leg Curl-*
> 150 x 9


 
Damn Rock , You is a strong mudder


----------



## PreMier (Nov 26, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Patrick- point is I DON'T WANT TO FUCK ANY GUY!!!! LOL. I just realised, I could take the train up to NY and you could teach me how to *really* w/o! That's be awesome!!!




You like to puke?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> HIT is great. I completely understand what you mean by "loving and hating", as does anyone else doin it. Its unreal though, in all honesty. Keep it up boss, keep it up.
> 
> As for me, I had the day off, along with today. Thanksgiving was great, had a full meal and dessert at my house then a full meal and dessert at my girls house. Worked it all off today though...... split, carried, and stacked 3 cords of seasoned firewood. It should last through the winter, so we'redone with that.
> 
> Good luck boss, and keep it up.


Sounds like a good Thanksgiving! How long have you and your "girl" been together? Are you going to be sore after splitting the firewood? I love doing that but I'm dead the next day, LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Damn Rock , You is a strong mudder


Hey, next to you I lift baby weights, LOL! Thanks Gary, I surprised myself again with this. Was expecting to get around 6-10 reps with both the leg ext and press.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You like to puke?


   As long as I'm not the only one! If you puke up your protein shake, are you supposed to drink another one?!?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Patrick- point is I DON'T WANT TO FUCK ANY GUY!!!! LOL. I just realised, I could take the train up to NY and you could teach me how to *really* w/o! That's be awesome!!!




holy shit!!!!  take the train up from VA!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 26, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, next to you I lift baby weights, LOL! Thanks Gary, I surprised myself again with this. Was expecting to get around 6-10 reps with both the leg ext and press.


I don't see me using that much weight in any of those exercises ! EVER !


----------



## Du (Nov 26, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good Thanksgiving! How long have you and your "girl" been together? Are you going to be sore after splitting the firewood? I love doing that but I'm dead the next day, LOL.


Just about 3 years now. (Almost). Im actually at her place now, shes at practice, Im in her room. 

As for being sore, I imagine I will be. We'll see how bad though. Either way, I needed the workout, as I havent gotten into the gym lately.

I love choppin logs.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> holy shit!!!!  take the train up from VA!!!!!


Are you saying I'm crazy for thinking that?!?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 26, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> As long as I'm not the only one! If you puke up your protein shake, are you supposed to drink another one?!?




Shit yea, you drink another.  Or just puke it into a real big glass, and drink it again.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I don't see me using that much weight in any of those exercises ! EVER !


I've got maybe a few on you Gary, but you normally outlift me! And with more reps!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Just about 3 years now. (Almost). Im actually at her place now, shes at practice, Im in her room.


Cool, what's her name and what does she practice?!?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2004)

no, I am saying take the fuck train up so we can train.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 26, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I've got maybe a few on you Gary, but you normally outlift me! And with more reps!!


Well, I'll concede to your post if you concede to the fact that you are a strong Mutha.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no, I am saying take the fuck train up so we can train.


   Soon as my job settles, here I come! Can my wife come too?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Well, I'll concede to your post if you concede to the fact that you are a strong Mutha.


Agreed!  Some of the guys at the gym say they can smell me from upstairs.    (get it, strong... I crack myself up )


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Soon as my job settles, here I come! Can my wife come too?




bring the whole fucking family.  You better bring your wife so that you keep your fucking hands off of me you freak!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> bring the whole fucking family.  You better bring your wife so that you keep your fucking hands off of me you freak!!


Oh, she knows how I am, LOL!


----------



## Du (Nov 26, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Cool, what's her name and what does she practice?!?


LOL. 

Her name is Kay and she plays basketball.  

Ill get her to lift HIT, give it time.


----------



## Du (Nov 26, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Soon as my job settles, here I come! Can my wife come too?


Hey if youre in NY, ya gotta come to NJ/CT too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> LOL.
> 
> Her name is Kay and she plays basketball.
> 
> Ill get her to lift HIT, give it time.


Cool! I'd get my wife to lift HIT, but I can't get her to lift period, LOL!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Hey if youre in NY, ya gotta come to NJ/CT too!


Does the train go there too?!? LOL. That'd be cool to meet you too!


----------



## Du (Nov 26, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Does the train go there too?!? LOL. That'd be cool to meet you too!


Yep it does. I take it every morning to work. We could all meet up in NYC, its only like 45 min or so from me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

cool, that's be awesome!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2004)

Did 45min on Elliptical today. Legs are freaking sore, it's nice 

I'm going to try to do a cut for a bit I think. What do you think of 2400 cals a day with a 40/40/20 breakdown? I'll do HIIT or Max OT Cardio 2 x a week and reg cardio 2 x a week.

I know 2400 cals may seem a bit low for my weight (220lb) but I'm pretty sedentiary at work so I'm not doing alot of moving around like I used to at the ER. 

What do you all think?!?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 27, 2004)

My opinion would be to do 2400-2800 cals a day with 40/40/20 macros, and stay with your HIT program and moderate cardio.  If you try to cut too quick, you'll lose too much muscle and in the end think 'WTF did I do?".


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2004)

Crap, LOL. Just totaled what I've been eating lately. Here it is-

4334 Cals
162g Fat
243 Carbs
478g Protein

No wonder I wasn't losing weight, LOL!!! Back to the drawing board


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> My opinion would be to do 2400-2800 cals a day with 40/40/20 macros, and stay with your HIT program and moderate cardio.  If you try to cut too quick, you'll lose too much muscle and in the end think 'WTF did I do?".


The cardio I plan to do is pretty moderate don't you think?!? I'm trying to decide if I should eat carbs or lessen them on days I don't lift.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 27, 2004)

I'm really not that familiar with HIIT or Max OT cardio, but if it's anywhere close to doing 45 minutes, 4 times a week of an elliptical, then that's too much.  I think it was Lou Ferrigno that said "if you want to look like a long distance runner... run.  If you want to look like a bodybuilder... lift weights."  I don't agree with that, but there is some logic in his advice.

478 grams of protein a day !  What the heck where you eating for protein?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2004)

Max OT and HIIT is going all out or going all out for intervals for 16min. I'd do it on the recumbent bike. I'm not getting any exercise anywhere else.

3-4 protein shakes a day with Carb countdown milk.
18oz of chicken
1 can tuna
3 servings of cheese

That's where the protein is coming from. Plus what's in the PB and oatmeal.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Crap, LOL. Just totaled what I've been eating lately. Here it is-
> 
> 4334 Cals
> 162g Fat
> ...




LMAO.....oops


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LMAO.....oops


And I've been worrying I wasn't eating *ENOUGH*, LOL.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> And I've been worrying I wasn't eating *ENOUGH*, LOL.




LMAO......jeez, only 4300 cals!!  Are you starving yourself.  You need to get up to atleast 6000.  Johnny and all his freinds eat that much.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2004)

Well if Johnnny heard it from a bodybuilder at his gym then it *must* be the *right* and *only* thing to do. I'm going to 7,000 just in case.


----------



## Du (Nov 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Crap, LOL. Just totaled what I've been eating lately. Here it is-
> 
> 4334 Cals
> 162g Fat
> ...


That looks like a good clean bulk though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> That looks like a good clean bulk though.


Sure doesn't look that way on me though, LOL! Thanks man.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2004)

Alright, how's this look for W/O day-

Meal 1 Pre w/o- 40g Protein, 1TBSP PB, 1 cup oats raw

Meal 2 Post w/o- 40g Protein, 1 cup oats

Meal 3- 1 cup rice, 4 oz chicken, 1 TBSP Salad Dressing or mayo

Meal 4- 1 cup rice, 1 can tuna, 1 TBSP Salad Dressing or mayo

Meal 5- 20g Protein, 8 fish oil

Meal 6- 4oz chicken in Salad. 1 TBSP Salad Dressing

Meal 7- 20g protein, 8 fish oil

Macros-
2691 Cals
86    Fat
217  Carbs
219  Protein (not counting from oats, rice, etc...)

Of course I'll add veggies to the meals, just calculating macro meals.

How does that look? I'm going to post here in an bit what I'll eat when I just do cardio.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 28, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Max OT and HIIT is going all out or going all out for intervals for 16min. I'd do it on the recumbent bike. I'm not getting any exercise anywhere else.


That makes perfect sense.  Doing a mix of aerobic and anaerobic exercise . That's very similar to doing interval training in track (sprint a lap, jog a lap, etc).


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 28, 2004)

p-funk said:
			
		

> LMAO......jeez, only 4300 cals!! Are you starving yourself. You need to get up to atleast 6000. Johnny and all his freinds eat that much.





			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> Well if Johnnny heard it from a bodybuilder at his gym then it *must* be the *right* and *only* thing to do. I'm going to 7,000 just in case.


 HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA!

 haha.. hhahahaha.... oh man... hahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> That makes perfect sense.  Doing a mix of aerobic and anaerobic exercise . That's very similar to doing interval training in track (sprint a lap, jog a lap, etc).


   We'll see how it goes. How's the therapy going?!?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA!
> 
> haha.. hhahahaha.... oh man... hahahahahahahahahahaha!


Don't you laugh IVY. Johnnny said women should eat close to 8,000 cals a day, so go get your fork and spoon


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 28, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Don't you laugh IVY. Johnnny said women should eat close to 8,000 cals a day, so go get your fork and spoon


Can you fit that much food in your fridge Ivonne?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 28, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> We'll see how it goes. How's the therapy going?!?


How exactly are you doing the HIIT on the bike?  I mean like 2 minute sprint, 2 minute active rest for example?  I'm interested because I want to try it.

How is the therapy going?  Ask me in a few weeks.  I am going to totally rest it, and so far 10 days in ... it feels great.  Once in awhile I feel a 'tweak' when I turn or twist it a certain way, but I am real hopeful.  I honestly think I never gave it enough rest.  I honestly believe IT WILL BE 100% AGAIN .


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> How exactly are you doing the HIIT on the bike?  I mean like 2 minute sprint, 2 minute active rest for example?  I'm interested because I want to try it.
> 
> How is the therapy going?  Ask me in a few weeks.  I am going to totally rest it, and so far 10 days in ... it feels great.  Once in awhile I feel a 'tweak' when I turn or twist it a certain way, but I am real hopeful.  I honestly think I never gave it enough rest.  I honestly believe IT WILL BE 100% AGAIN .


On the bike it's more of a Max OT w/o. Meaning it's high intensity straight for 16 min. Each time you do the w/o you want to go further and harder so it's progressive. That's why the recumbent bike is good for this exercise- you can't fall off or hurt yourself and if you up the resistance it figures that in the mileage. Put the bike on the interval setting so it's like 1 min hard incline, 1 min regular (but you still go hard as you can). Does that make sense? For HIIT, I'll probably wait till it gets warm again and for that I do sprints on the track. Sprint 1/4 of the track as hard as I can, walk or do a slow jog the next 1/4 and so on.

That's awesome  your elbow is feeling better and your doing the right thing by resting it, LOL! I really hope it gets back to 100%. So are they doing massage as well?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 28, 2004)

I hope i never have to do cardio like that.....


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2004)

Not bad if you enjoy doing it Pete!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 28, 2004)

I suppose so, i am rooted from my leg workout.... i "think" i enjoyed that...


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey my favorite Hottie!  No, I worked so that was an excuse not to eat all the food. Good enough for me



hee hee, good boy 

Good morning


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

Mornin' Rock!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2004)

Morning Jeni and Luke! Another wonderful day!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

Still on the night shift?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2004)

*Chest/Abs*

*BB Bench-*
235 x 3
225 x 6
225 x 4

*HS Incline-*
_200 x 7 PB
210 x 4.5 PB_
210 x 4

*HS Decline-*
_300 x 6 PB_

*Peck Deck-*
_195 x 5.5 PB_

*Crunch Machine-*
_175 x 11 PB_
175 x 7
170 x 7

*Cable Rope Crunch-*
130 x 15
140 x 8

*Swiss Ball Crunch (Rissole Style )*
10

Was really pissed about the BB Bench. But I guess when you don't do it for awhile your strength in it goes down. Just didn't expect it to be that low. It'll bounce back quick I'm sure  Other than that a great w/o. Felt real good, minimal elbow pain though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Still on the night shift?


I'm on the night shift for 18 days straight. Alot of them 12 and 16 hour shifts.  My eyes are soooo bloodshot right now and I still have a ways to go, LOL.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

Oh man.. Are you sleeping enough at night?  What about your new position, dont you get to work days?

Wow, thats a lot of PB's.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh man.. Are you sleeping enough at night?  What about your new position, dont you get to work days?
> 
> Wow, thats a lot of PB's.


I'm getting about 5-6 hours of sleep in the day. I get to work days but I actually prefer nights. More money and less work!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

More money?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2004)

Shift differential. Ends up about $150-200 more a week after taxes.


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

I love working nights. don't get extra money for it, but it opens my days for what ever. If i wanna sleep, I sleep, doc appmnt what ever. Kids play. IM.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2004)

Look at all those PB's  


Way to go Rock


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 30, 2004)

KICK ASS benching man


----------



## Velvet (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi 

What's a rissole crunch?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey Rock - 

Eight sets for chest doesn't look like HIT to me      Are you changing your routine?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Hey Rock -
> 
> Eight sets for chest doesn't look like HIT to me  Are you changing your routine?


Yeh , whats up with that ?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

Good Morning


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 30, 2004)

Its hard for people to do absolute HIT, with one set. Rock is just mentally weak


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Was really pissed about the BB Bench. But I guess when you don't do it for awhile your strength in it goes down. Just didn't expect it to be that low. It'll bounce back quick I'm sure


Numbers look good to me Rock.  You'll get it back quick.  Out of all exercises, the one that suffers the most for me from the lack of doing... is the BB bench.  Stick to 225 for around 6-8 reps and you'll bounce back fast.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Back*

*Palms-up Pulldown-*
150x6
_155x6_PB

*HS Row-*
300x7
_310x7_PB

*CG Row-*
150x5
150x7

*Pullover-*
185x8
_190x7.5 PB_

Great w/o today. Elbow is still doing fine, was feeling a bit of pain but not to bad!

*HS Pulldown-*
270x6


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Gary-* Thanks buddy! Time to start the PB's again 

*Luke-* Thanks man, but that is low for me. I was really upset about it. For some reason my bench goes down quick when I haven't done it for awhile. But thanks, LOL 

*Velvet baby-*  He makes it more like a decline sit-up. I pick a ball for my size and sit my hips back further on it and go down till my head is hanging all the way down. Make sense?!? Makes it much harder and I don't get very many reps that way.

*YM-* LOL, that's funny. I thought Gary woulda caught that first. I'm switching to Max OT for a bit. My elbow has been doing great lately and I want to see if I can do more again. I still think HIT is better but only 1 hour in the gym a week is killing me. I love going to the gym so I'd rather enjoy having more time and have my gains be a little less. If my elbow starts up again though I'll go back to HIT right away.

*Andrea-* Hey, thanks for coming in here. Another beautiful woman, how lucky am I?!? And again, I love that avi!!!

*Camaro-* I may be mentally weak, but I'm still going to kick your ass with this Comp! 

*JD-* Thanks JD. With Max OT my reps are 4-6. I just can't believe how heavy 235 felt when I was doing 270. And I really feel it in my elbow. Maybe I need to widen my grip a bit?!?


----------



## cman (Nov 30, 2004)

Yu da man cou. 270. sweet. I will be up wit ya soon. I wanna be benching 300 by Aug. If I can swing it. got a ways to go. 250 is my imediat goal. be there in no time.Almost there.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks Cman. Everytime my bench starts getting up there I get elbow problems  I'm going slow this time and hope I can bypass that!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Todays Meals 11/30/04*

Meal 1 Prew/o- 40g protein, 1 TBSP PB, 1 cup Oats

Meal 2 Post w/o- 40g protein, 1 cup oats

Meal 3 1HR after W/O- 1 cup Brown Rice, 6oz Chicken Breast, 5 fish oil

Meal 4- 40g Protein, 3/4 cup Oats, 1 TBSP PB

Meal 5- Salad (1 can tuna, Veggies, little cheese, 1 TBSP Dressing, 5 olives, 5 croutons)

Meal 6- Salad, same as above but with 4 oz chicken instead of tuna

Meal 7- 40g protein, 8 fish oil


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2004)

What are you doing here 40/40/20?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2004)

Exactly. That's about 2800 cals. Before I was taking 4300 cals and didn't realise it. I couldn't understand why I wasn't losing weight like I wanted and my pants were getting tighter, LOL.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2004)

Other than the dressing and croutons, it looks good.  You win the award so far this week because Iain's been slacking


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2004)

Woo Yoo!!! Take that Iain  The dressing is not that bad though is it? I made sure it doesn't have any sugar or hydrogenated oils in it.


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Meal 1 Prew/o- 40g protein, 1 TBSP PB, 1 cup Oats
> 
> Meal 2 Post w/o- 40g protein, 1 cup oats
> 
> ...



Hey Rock,
You got the break downs of the calories?? (ie Carbs, Protein, Fats??) Just curious.
Thanks


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey Matthew. Here you go-

Cals- 3351 (higher than I though again)
Fat- 90
Carb- 260
Prot- 298


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2004)

> *YM-* LOL, that's funny. I thought Gary woulda caught that first. I'm switching to Max OT for a bit. My elbow has been doing great lately and I want to see if I can do more again. I still think HIT is better but only 1 hour in the gym a week is killing me. I love going to the gym so I'd rather enjoy having more time and have my gains be a little less. If my elbow starts up again though I'll go back to HIT right away.


 
I know its early and I'm cold but I'm not 100% sure what you are trying to say here .


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Palms-up Pulldown-*
> 150x6
> _155x6_PB
> 
> ...



Hey sweetie!  Are you doing warmup sets before you do your HI sets?  So is the idea to only do one set per exercise?  How many days a week do you train one muscle group?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Meal 1 Prew/o- 40g protein, 1 TBSP PB, 1 cup Oats
> 
> Meal 2 Post w/o- 40g protein, 1 cup oats
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 1, 2004)

Dammit those meals are all a big lie   At least I tell the truth, you bastard Rock.  Make me look bad.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Woo Yoo!!! Take that Iain  The dressing is not that bad though is it? I made sure it doesn't have any sugar or hydrogenated oils in it.


What brand is it and what are the ingredients?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2004)

*Shoulders/Traps*

*HS Military Press-*
200 x 9
220 x 5 PB
220 x 4

*Side Lat Raise-*
35 x 4
30 x 6
30 x 4

*Cable Side Lat Raise-*
30 x 6

*Reverse Peck Deck-*
172.5 x 6 PB
172.5 x 5 

*Upright Row-*
105 x 7
115 x 6 PB

*BB Shrug-*
315 x 7
325 x 6
330 x 5

Lacked mental focus today. I think the work hours are getting to me a bit. I'm having trouble with the Side lateral raise form and shoulders really kinda hurt doing Reverse Peck Deck.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I know its early and I'm cold but I'm not 100% sure what you are trying to say here .


What are you confused about, LOL?!?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hey sweetie!  Are you doing warmup sets before you do your HI sets?  So is the idea to only do one set per exercise?  How many days a week do you train one muscle group?


I do warm-up and acclimation sets before the first exercise for the muscle group. The others I just jump in since it's already warmed up.

For back the routine was to do 2 working sets per exercise and I'm hitting each muscle group once a week.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Dammit those meals are all a big lie   At least I tell the truth, you bastard Rock.  Make me look bad.


Hey, it's one meal, LOL. You haven't seen the past few weeks when my cals were so high.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> What brand is it and what are the ingredients?


I'll have to check that and get back tomorrow


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

Do you use straps for shrugs?  If not, do you use an alternating grip?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2004)

Good evening Mr. Excitement  

 Nice work!  Look at the PB's


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Do you use straps for shrugs?  If not, do you use an alternating grip?


I am using straps. I'm ordering the COC hand grips to work my grip.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Good evening Mr. Excitement
> 
> Nice work!  Look at the PB's


Hey, there's the other Mr. Excitement  Thanks Gary!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

What level are you getting?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2004)

100 lb. That's challenging isn't it?!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

Yea, at first I could only do that 4-5 times.  Now I am over 10.  I need to buy the next level up(Ironmind says that once you can get to 20-25, you can do the next level).


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2004)

Once you go up once or twice it gets really hard. The jumps between lb's are pretty large.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

Not many people close a #3, and I think only 5-6 have closed a #4.  I will just keep working at it, I think I will buy a #1 real soon.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2004)

I bet you handle the #1 soon. It'll be awhile before I get there with my grip, LOL.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

Wait untill you get the trainer   Since you sit at work, just sit there and play with it.  Ironmind says its best to train the grip like any workout.. so 2 times a week is good.  And its recommended to be used AFTER your workout on a day that is taxing to your grip(IE:Back).
Another good thing to do, is negatives.  Close the gripper(with both hands if needed) and let it open s-l-o-w-l-y.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2004)

Cool, I can't wait to get it. I hope I can close it once, LOL. I'll probably be getting it for christmas. Lisa won't let me buy anything till after christmas LOL.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 2, 2004)

Nice PB's Rock!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *HS Military Press-*
> 200 x 9
> 220 x 5 PB
> 220 x 4
> ...




This journal is starting to look like Garys 

220 on military presses?  Good god Rock...that's awesome   Do you do them seated or standing...I'm finding that it's way to easy to break form and put my back into it when I'm doing heavy standing presses...gonna try it seated and see how that goes!  Good workout!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

Yo yo yo, fellow whoremeister! How you doin'! 

 Awesome workout!!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 2, 2004)

Nice PB's Rock. I know Jake has been talking about the Captain of Crush I belive. Where can you get those??


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Legs/calves*

*Squat-*
245 x 5
255 x 4 PB
255 x 0 (went to low to fast and couldn't get up, LOL)

*Leg Press-*
590 x 6
610 x 6
630 x 6

*SLDL-*
245 x 6
265 x 6 PB

*Standing Calf-*
255 x 7
255 x 6
255 x 6

*Sitting Calf-*
135 x 8
145 x 6


Horrible workout today. Couldn't focus and the squats pissed me off. The first set, 245 was pretty funny though. I put 2 plates on each side and a 10lb plate. Unracked the bar and it felt very lopsided. I looked in the mirror and it looked like I was in the middle but it was definately leaning. So I thought, I'll just slide the bar over. Well these are new bars with the ridges still nice and sharp. I tried ot bounce the bar and pull at the same time. Well the pull worked but not the bounce and it ripped a nice amount of skin off my back. Still felt wrong though, so I racked it. On the left side I put a 25lb plate instead of a 10lb plate.   This is my 11th day working straight with 10-16 hour days, I'm starting to lose it


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice PB's Rock!


Thanks YM!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> This journal is starting to look like Garys
> 
> 220 on military presses?  Good god Rock...that's awesome   Do you do them seated or standing...I'm finding that it's way to easy to break form and put my back into it when I'm doing heavy standing presses...gonna try it seated and see how that goes!  Good workout!


That's on the Hammer Smith Military Press though Jeni. I'm sure it's much easier. I've done them standing but they feel wrong to me and it really kinda hurts my back and wrists more.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 2, 2004)

How the hell do you expect me to evaluate meals if you aren't posting them?  

You've been cheating haven't you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yo yo yo, fellow whoremeister! How you doin'!
> 
> Awesome workout!!!


I'm tire Ivy, How are you doing?!? Much whoring lately? What am I saying, I glanced in your journal, LOL!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Nice PB's Rock. I know Jake has been talking about the Captain of Crush I belive. Where can you get those??


Thanks Matthew. When I move to my other computer at work I'll post the link for you!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> How the hell do you expect me to evaluate meals if you aren't posting them?
> 
> You've been cheating haven't you?


Haha, Meals are coming up Jodi. And no I have not cheated. I've been unusually good. I actually don't cheat when I'm working, so all these hours have been good for my diet!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Today's Meals 12/2/04*

Meal 1 Prew/o- 40g protein, 1 TBSP PB, 1 cup Oats

Meal 2 Post w/o- 40g protein, 1 cup oats

Meal 3 1HR after W/O- 1 cup Brown Rice, 6oz Chicken Breast, 5 fish oil

Meal 4- 40g Protein, 3/4 cup Oats, 1 TBSP PB, 1 small pear

Meal 5- Salad (1 can tuna, Veggies, little cheese, 1 TBSP Dressing, 5 olives, 5 croutons)

Meal 6- Salad, same as above but with 4 oz chicken instead of tuna

Meal 7- 1 Cup Cottage Cheese

Cals- 3231
Fat- 86g
Carb- 264
Prot- 296


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 2, 2004)

2 PB's and you call that a horrible wo?!  You must be tired


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks Matthew. When I move to my other computer at work I'll post the link for you!




www.ironmind.com


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

Nice workout.  How can you live off of such a small amount of food?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 2 PB's and you call that a horrible wo?!  You must be tired


But there is a difference between a PB that feels good and powerful, and one that you were expecting more and the weight felt like it was going to crush you into the ground and although you did it once you don't necessarily want to do it again, LOL!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice workout.  How can you live off of such a small amount of food?


My body has plenty of fat to keep it going, LOL!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice workout. How can you live off of such a small amount of food?


Thats a 1000 cals more than I take in


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey rock!  We're eatin' about the same amount of food


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2004)

Yeah Luke, but you look much better than me LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2004)

*Arms*

*BB Curl-*
105 x 6
110 x 5 PB

*Dip-* 
35 x 8
45 x 8

*Alt DB Curl-*
50 x 4

*Overhead Tri Ext Cable-*
85 x 6 PB
85 x 5

*Preacher Curl-*
85 x 7

*BB Wrist Curl-*
95 x 8
105 x 8 PB

*Reverse BB Curl-*
45 x 12
55 x 7

Another horrible w/o. My arms are hurting again  I coulda done more on some exercises but I didn't want to overdo it. I'm going to make a list of exercises I can't do and keep to it. If they hurt again next arm day I'm taking direct arm work outta the mix for 2 months. I'm going to bet agaist Johnnny and say my arms can still grow! LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2004)

*Todays Meals 12/3/04*

Meal 1 Prew/o- 40g protein, 1 TBSP PB, 1 cup Oats

Meal 2 Post w/o- 40g protein, 1 cup oats

Meal 3 1HR after W/O- 1 cup Brown Rice, 4oz Chicken Breast, 5 fish oil

Meal 4- 20g Protein, 1/2 cup Oats, 1 TBSP PB, 1 small pear

Meal 5- Salad (1 can tuna, Veggies, little cheese, 1 TBSP Dressing, 5 olives, 5 croutons)

Meal 6- Salad, same as above but with 4 oz chicken instead of tuna

Meal 7- 1 Cup Cottage Cheese

Cals- 2810
Fat- 80g
Carb- 235
Prot- 242


----------



## PreMier (Dec 3, 2004)

Damn, your catching me on curls!  I better move..


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, your catching me on curls!  I better move..


Curls are out for me now. Take your time


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2004)

*Exercises I will no longer do*

You all need to keep me accountable for this. These are the ones majorly contributing to my arm problems-

Upright Rows
BB Curls
Dips
Skullcrushers

All I can think of so far.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> You all need to keep me accountable for this. These are the ones majorly contributing to my arm problems-
> 
> Upright Rows
> BB Curls
> ...


Nice wo Rock !!!  PB's everywhere   Too bad about your list . Hope it doesn't get any bigger.  Skullcrushers is on my list too


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks Gary. I really hope I don't have to add Bench Press to it.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey congrats on the pb's, had a few myself today.   

How are ya?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm very tired Kerry! How are you doing there sexy?!?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'm very tired Kerry! How are you doing there sexy?!?



A wee bit sick but doing okay.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2004)

Hope you feel better Kerry!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2004)

*12/4/04*

Meal 1- 40g protein, 1 TBSP PB, .5 cup Oats

Meal 2- .5 cup Brown Rice, 4oz Chicken Breast, 5 fish oil

Meal 3- 40g protein, 1 small pear, 5 fish oil

Meal 4- Salad (1 can tuna, Veggies, little cheese, 1 TBSP Dressing, 5 olives, 5 croutons)

Meal 5- Salad, same as above but with 4 oz chicken instead of tuna

Meal 6- 1 Cup Cottage Cheese

Cals- 1874
Fat- 58g
Carb- 96g
Prot- 208

Figure lower cals and carbs since no training and I'm just at work for 12 hours.


----------



## Du (Dec 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Meal 1- 40g protein, 1 TBSP PB, .5 cup Oats
> 
> Meal 2- .5 cup Brown Rice, 4oz Chicken Breast, 5 fish oil
> 
> ...


Damn, thats a hell of a cut. Low cals... you still have good energy?

BTW, how you been Rock?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2004)

That's just for the weekend. My cals are normally 2700-3200 during the week. My energy is alright, I'm just tired from work, LOL. 

Been doing well. Will hopefully be moving into a house soon so I'm pretty excited about that. How have you been buddy?!?


----------



## Du (Dec 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That's just for the weekend. My cals are normally 2700-3200 during the week. My energy is alright, I'm just tired from work, LOL.
> 
> Been doing well. Will hopefully be moving into a house soon so I'm pretty excited about that. How have you been buddy?!?


Im good, man, good. My car, which I was very much in love with, died recently. Long block cracked. Needs a new engine. So I bought a truck. I love it, but its totally different than my old car. (On a side note about the old car - I got banned from EZPass today for going 45 through a toll booth in it.  It handled well.)

But I still havent lifted, but WILL this week. If I dont, please kick my ass.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2004)

What kinda truck did you buy? Sorry about your car, my wife wrecked hers a few months ago. Was a Graduation present from her parents back in '95. She LOVED that car and now everytime she sees one like it she actually starts to cry, LOL.

I've seen your pics, so if you don't lift this week I doubt I can kick your ass but I'll give you a stern talking to!! LOL.


----------



## Du (Dec 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> What kinda truck did you buy? Sorry about your car, my wife wrecked hers a few months ago. Was a Graduation present from her parents back in '95. She LOVED that car and now everytime she sees one like it she actually starts to cry, LOL.
> 
> I've seen your pics, so if you don't lift this week I doubt I can kick your ass but I'll give you a stern talking to!! LOL.


Yea, it sucks. It is parked next to my garage right now, so I still have it. Ill drop a new block in it, put in a new clutch, AC compressor, brakes, and a few other small things, and itll be good as new. Then I can go back to flying through backroads.

I got a 2005 Chevy Colorado. Extended cab, 4x4, standard. Its much bigger than an S-10, but smaller than a Silverado. Im takin it on the trails tonight, whenever my cousin wakes up.  

Nah, its been 3 weeks now, since I started my job. Long, long days. Typically 13 hours door-to-door. So its been a while. Im hoping muscle memory will carry me through to get back to my former chest. Im not losing a lot of size, but I am losing some, and softening up. It sucks, but such is life.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2004)

Cool, nice truck! And you'll enjoy working on your older car I'm sure! 

Muscle Memory is a great thing, you'll be back where you were and beyond in no time. Is your job going to lessen soon or are you just going to deal and go to the gym anyway?


----------



## Du (Dec 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Cool, nice truck! And you'll enjoy working on your older car I'm sure!
> 
> Muscle Memory is a great thing, you'll be back where you were and beyond in no time. Is your job going to lessen soon or are you just going to deal and go to the gym anyway?


Thanks. It should be fun gettin the Z back in order. BTW, I just put a picture above of my truck. Just to give ya an idea. 

As for the job, its in shipping. Oil tankers. Yea, like the one that spilled 400,000 barrels of crude in Philly. But, we are typically busier during the winter, so itll "lessen up" during the summer. But, I am going to just make time and work my HIT in twice a week, after work.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2004)

Very nice looking truck. Is that the color you got too?!? I'm looking into getting a Jeep Wrangler, prob wait till summer though. Good luck getting that w/o in, but with HIT you should be able to do it and make good gains as well.


----------



## Du (Dec 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Very nice looking truck. Is that the color you got too?!? I'm looking into getting a Jeep Wrangler, prob wait till summer though. Good luck getting that w/o in, but with HIT you should be able to do it and make good gains as well.


Yep, same color. Same cab. Its basically it. 

What kind of Wranger? Those are fun offroad. However, they suck in the winter up here. 

I agree about the HIT being the best gains. Completely.   

If you get the Jeep come summer, we can always offroad.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2004)

Why do they suck in the winter?!? I'll definately come up and we can offroad!


----------



## Du (Dec 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Why do they suck in the winter?!? I'll definately come up and we can offroad!


Not all do, just some. But, its typically because of the small wheelbase and light weight. Ive got a bunch of friends with Wranglers. 

Theyre still a lotta fun in the woods and during the summers.

But in VA, you prolly dont have to worry about winters like we do here.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2004)

That's true, but one of the reasons I want a jeep wrangler is when it does snow here I can still make it to work asap. I need to book when I'm called in on emergencies.


----------



## cman (Dec 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That's true, but one of the reasons I want a jeep wrangler is when it does snow here I can still make it to work asap. I need to book when I'm called in on emergencies.


The cherokee does reel good in the snow, alot of times a vehicle that does poorly in the snow is due to its tires. Alot of jeeps come with good year wranglers. they suck. I had em on a grand cherokee, went off road once got 30 feet into the sand, barley got out. put BFG AT's on it. could stomp on the brakes in the sand, then stomp on the gas, walked right out. 
My next set will be BFG MT's as I now live in the mud and clay type areas.


----------



## cman (Dec 4, 2004)

The second one is what I am shooting for on mine when it is done. If its on that one I,m pretty much puting it on mine. Except the bumper. Im going with a prerunner style.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2004)

Great advice Cman, thanks. I'll definately get BFG AT tires.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 4, 2004)

The Brigestone deuler revos are actually rated higher.. www.tirerack.com


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2004)

Hey, thanks Jake. Glad to see you on


----------



## cman (Dec 4, 2004)

I tried a BFG look alike, and was disapointed in the performance. I hate spending 600 bucks and then wishing you would have paid 700 and got the right thing. I have had BFG AT on 6 different 4x4's and after this last 600 dollar mistake, I'm afraid to venture out. I wish there was a tire place with loaners, where you coud put on a set of used tires you are interested in and take em out, that would rock.


----------



## Du (Dec 4, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> The Brigestone deuler revos are actually rated higher.. www.tirerack.com


Whaddya think of these http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=BFGoodrich&tireModel=All-Terrain+T%2FA+KO&partnum=375QR5ATAKORWL&vehicleSearch=true&fromCompare1=yes


----------



## cman (Dec 4, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Whaddya think of these http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=BFGoodrich&tireModel=All-Terrain+T%2FA+KO&partnum=375QR5ATAKORWL&vehicleSearch=true&fromCompare1=yes


Shwinggggggg!


----------



## Du (Dec 4, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> Shwinggggggg!


Here is a better pic http://www.tirerack.com/tires/BigPic.jsp?tireMake=BFGoodrich&tireModel=All-Terrain+T%2FA+KO&sidewall=Raised+White+Letters&partnum=375QR5ATAKORWL&vehicleSearch=true&fromCompare1=yes


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Meal 1- 40g protein, 1 TBSP PB, .5 cup Oats
> 
> Meal 2- .5 cup Brown Rice, 4oz Chicken Breast, 5 fish oil
> 
> ...



Damn thats low!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Damn thats low!


Yeah, I really felt it by the end of the day. I upped it a little more today (by eating a double bacon cheeseburger    Don't let Jodi know). Actually it's not that bad (the cheeseburger) since I haven't had any cheat for going on 3 weeks. It was probably good for me


----------



## Du (Dec 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> It was probably good for me


Thats what I tell myself all the time.  

LOL. But ya, it is prolly good for you mentally, in all honesty. You owe it to yourself, either way.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 5, 2004)

ahem.............cheeseburger?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> ahem.............cheeseburger?


I'm allowed a cheat a week aren't I?!?    I think that was a very controlled one too    Think my cals are too low for the weekend?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm only giving you shit


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'm only giving you shit


I know, but I don't want Iain getting a foot up on me


----------



## Jodi (Dec 5, 2004)

He hasn't been posting his meals since I got on his case


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2004)

Well we're gonna have to change that aren't we! LOL. Go get him!!!

BTW, all the Dark Tower books are written and out now. You NEED to get them and read them. They are really great!


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 5, 2004)

Mmmmm Cheeseburger   I might have my diet undercontrol. I'll post mine tomorrow.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 5, 2004)

Double bacon cheeseburger...  That's a real man's cheat.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2004)

No, the double whopper with cheese and bacon is the real mans cheat, LOL. My cheat today was only worthy of my wife


----------



## cman (Dec 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> No, the double whopper with cheese and bacon is the real mans cheat, LOL. My cheat today was only worthy of my wife


Love whopper, hold the bacon. I cheat alot.


----------



## cman (Dec 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Well we're gonna have to change that aren't we! LOL. Go get him!!!
> 
> BTW, all the Dark Tower books are written and out now. You NEED to get them and read them. They are really great!


Are any of them UFO related


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 6, 2004)

*cough* Ahem *cough*

Alrighty I haven't posted.  That will Change, and Rock, don't worry you I will be putting to shame.  Jodi, won't even need to check in on me, it will be sooooo Clean, well except for the one cheat(meal or Alcohol) a week  (it is the holidays)


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 6, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Double bacon cheeseburger... That's a real man's cheat.


With 3 cheeses and 4 slices of bacon 

Anybody wanna go to Hardee's?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

Good morning, whore!  How are ya?

 Nice little cheat you had there!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Whaddya think of these http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=BFGoodrich&tireModel=All-Terrain+T%2FA+KO&partnum=375QR5ATAKORWL&vehicleSearch=true&fromCompare1=yes



Thats nice   Check the rating.. plus the feedback on the 4x4 forum I belong to, is VERY favorable for the revos
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Bridgestone&tireModel=Dueler+A/T+Revo


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> *cough* Ahem *cough*
> 
> Alrighty I haven't posted.  That will Change, and Rock, don't worry you I will be putting to shame.  Jodi, won't even need to check in on me, it will be sooooo Clean, well except for the one cheat(meal or Alcohol) a week  (it is the holidays)


Alrighty, it's on!!!    After this is over though, we're going to see who can eat the worst for the longest


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Good morning, whore!  How are ya?
> 
> Nice little cheat you had there!


Me a whore?!? Alright, your right  It was a nice cheat, and I'll have another Wednesday morning and Friday night


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2004)

*DE Bench*

*Speed Bench-*
115 x 3 (5 sets)
125 x 3 (5 sets)

*Overhead Cable Tri Ext-*
70 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 5

*Pushdown-*
100 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8

*Front Raise-*
20 x 10
25 x 7
25 x 7

*HS Row-*
230 x 10
230 x 9
230 x 8
230 x 7

*Preacher Curl-*
85 x 7
55 x 10

Alright, let the questions begin, LOL!!!

Started off with speed bench. Kept it lighter than my 65% max, but it's taking me some time to learn to really explode and bench like a powerlifter. So it was a good weight I think.

RI for Bench was 30sec. All other exercises were 60sec or less. 

WO time- 41 min


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 6, 2004)

> let the questions begin, LOL!!!



why are you even trying to win this thing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> why are you even trying to win this thing?


In all reality I've already won. Just waiting to collect the reward.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2004)

*Meals 12/07/04*

Meal 1 Prew/o- 40g protein, 1 TBSP PB, 1 cup Oats

Meal 2 Post w/o- 40g protein, 1 cup oats

Meal 3 1HR after W/O- 1 cup Brown Rice, 4oz Chicken Breast, 5 fish oil

Meal 4- 40g Protein, 1 cup Oats, 1 TBSP PB, 1 small pear

Meal 5- Salad (1 can tuna, Veggies, little cheese, 1 TBSP Dressing, 5 olives, 5 croutons)

Meal 6- Salad, same as above but with 4 oz chicken instead of tuna

Meal 7- 1 Cup Cottage Cheese

Cals- 2958
Fat- 76g
Carb- 260
Prot- 262


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 6, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> www.ironmind.com


Thanks Jake!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice W/O there Dave!! Keep it up man


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks Matthew, I was pleased with it


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 7, 2004)

I like your new title Rock .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 7, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Speed Bench-*
> 115 x 3 (5 sets)
> 125 x 3 (5 sets)
> 
> ...



   What is this ??       Are you switching things up AGAIN ??


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> What is this ??  Are you switching things up AGAIN ??


 

Nice wo Rock


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

ROckMontSter said:
			
		

> *Preacher Curl-
> *85 x 7
> 55 x 10


NICE!  IS that with an ez bar?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2004)

> *ROckMontSter*


----------



## Rissole (Dec 7, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I like your new title Rock .


Thanks, that's what I try to think before each set.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> What is this ??       Are you switching things up AGAIN ??


Yeah, but not a new journal LOL!! When the elbow gets hurt again, if I can't figure it out with westside I'll go back to HIT!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Rock


I know you want to make fun of me    Thanks Gary


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> NICE!  IS that with an ez bar?


Very funny....NOT!   What can I say, at least I can laugh about myself. And yeah, it was with an EZ bar but that hurt my arms too.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Me Legs*

*Good Mornings-*
45x3
95x3
115x3
135x3
155x3
*175x3
185x2
195x1
205x1*

*SLDL-*
235x10
235x8
225x10
225x7

*HS Pulldown-*
230x8
230x6
180x10
180x9

*Spread Eagle Sit-up-*
15x20
25x17

*Rope Crunch-*
130x15
130x10

That w/o took alot outta me. Never went over 155 for GM's. Think I coulda done more than 205, but with all the 3 rep sets I was tiring and was trying to be practical. First time for Spread Eagle sit-ups, feel it alot in the hips. I bent my knees, but I've also heard to do them straight legged.

WO time- 55min.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice workout!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks Jake, I'm feeling it in my back right now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2004)

I also just started taking-

M-Dien
Methylrage
Methyl-4OHN


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice PR's Rock ! 50 lb increase !!!!  
Whats with all the chemicals ? LOL   J/k If I wasn't such a chicken shit I'd probably try some.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice PR's Rock ! 50 lb increase !!!!
> Whats with all the chemicals ? LOL   J/k If I wasn't such a chicken shit I'd probably try some.


Thanks Gary. When I did Good AM's before I did for 6-8 reps so I never tried my 1 rep max. But I still consider it a PR since I never did it before, LOL!!!

I want to take what I can before they are banned. Once banned I won't be able to take them


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 7, 2004)

Are the spread eagle situps more like a crunch?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Are the spread eagle situps more like a crunch?


http://www.musclemonthly.com/articles/010115/010115-tate-westside-powerlifting.htm Scroll down to #5. It's more of a full sit-up, really hits the hips and back.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 8, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I also just started taking-
> 
> M-Dien
> Methylrage
> Methyl-4OHN



CHEATER!!   J/K. This is why I wanna cut down some so I can "cheat" too  I got a 1AD/4derm/6oxo cycle I like to run here soon before the ban


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2004)

Matthew- I'm by no means and expert with ph's and supplements. I buy what looks cool, LOL  That said, this was advertised as a "cutting" cycle. You might be interested- http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=1610

And cheater?!? Most definately  I need every edge I can get around you guys


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 8, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Matthew- I'm by no means and expert with ph's and supplements. I buy what looks cool, LOL  That said, this was advertised as a "cutting" cycle. You might be interested- http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=1610
> 
> And cheater?!? Most definately  I need every edge I can get around you guys



Did you get the free shirt too?  
I gots M1t and 4ad powder too. Can't say how much


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice workout!  What the heck is methylrage?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Methyl Rage 


Isn't that a pre-workout stimulant/PH 


You devil.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

So let me get this straight mister....you are no longer doing Max OT because?  Why did you decide to switch to Westside?  What did I miss?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> So let me get this straight mister....you are no longer doing Max OT because?  Why did you decide to switch to Westside?  What did I miss?



You have to be quick ...   .....  Rock likes to switch things up a bit


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

apparently


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Rock pulled a MonStar


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 8, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> http://www.musclemonthly.com/articles/010115/010115-tate-westside-powerlifting.htm Scroll down to #5. It's more of a full sit-up, really hits the hips and back.



Ah, I see now.  Very interesting looking movement.  I'll definitely have to give those a shot.


----------



## Du (Dec 8, 2004)

Rock, do you stacking that many methyls may be a bit tough on the ol' liver?

I hope youre not drinking while on these.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Rock, do you stacking that many methyls may be a bit tough on the ol' liver?
> 
> I hope youre not drinking while on these.





			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> LOL, Tequila is definately my favorite drink. I drank a whole bottle once with a six pack starting 8:00 in the morning. My wife was outta town but came back about noon. I wasn't very sober, LOL. She wasn't very happy.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

o BOY!  somebody is probably pissing black sand...


----------



## Du (Dec 8, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> o BOY! somebody is probably pissing black sand...


Aint that the worst. Next thing ya know, he'll have the methyl-flu.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Aint that the worst. Next thing ya know, he'll have the methyl-flu.


I usually get the flu first  

I never yacked, but I was close more than a dozen times  .


HEY ROCK! G'morning buddy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Did you get the free shirt too?
> I gots M1t and 4ad powder too. Can't say how much


I did get the free shirt, and a free gym bag!!! LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Nice workout!  What the heck is methylrage?


I don't really have feedback on it yet. My schedule is changing back to days so my body is pretty messed up right now. Hard to be objective at this point.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Methyl Rage
> 
> 
> Isn't that a pre-workout stimulant/PH
> ...


I need all the help I can get to catch up with you!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> So let me get this straight mister....you are no longer doing Max OT because?  Why did you decide to switch to Westside?  What did I miss?


I already told you, you weren't paying enough attention to me so I was trying to impress you with more weight!! LOL!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You have to be quick ...   .....  Rock likes to switch things up a bit


Hey, I like variety!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Rock pulled a MonStar


Thin ice buddy.....! At least I kept my journal.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Rock, do you stacking that many methyls may be a bit tough on the ol' liver?
> 
> I hope youre not drinking while on these.


No, no drinking. I get blood tests done whenever I'm on a cycle. I know when to cut it short.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2004)

*ME Bench*

ME Bench-

Bench Press-
135 x 3
165 x 3
195 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 1
245 x 1
255 x 0

( A little disconcerting. A few months ago I was benching 275, but had to lay off due to elbow inj. It's slow going getting back up there. And I'm getting used to Powerlifting Bench Form, hope I'm doing it right! )

One Arm DB Tri Ext-
30 x 10
35 x 6
30 x 10

Pushdown-
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10

Side Lat Raise-
20 x 10
25 x 9
25 x 0

Pullover Machine-
190 x 9
180 x 6
170 x 8

Incline DB Curl-
35 x 10
35 x 8

W/O time- 46min

Overall a good w/o. Wondering about my form on Bench and I know now to cut out pushdowns and extensions. 

I ordered my INZER elbow sleeves but they still haven't come yet. Got my wrist wraps though.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 11, 2004)

You'll be back to 275 in no time


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks YM! I hope so  255 felt pretty heavy to me though, LOL.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 11, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You'll be back to 275 in no time


Or Higher !  You animal


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Or Higher !  You animal


LOL, I hope. It all depends on my arm


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

Good morning David.   
Sorry to hear the house fell through.   
Have an awesome weeekend!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2004)

Hey Kerry, thanks. It was a pretty big disappointment. Oh well. How are you doing?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Kerry, thanks. It was a pretty big disappointment. Oh well. How are you doing?



Yeah, I bet it was... it's hard not to get excited about the possibility before hand right?!
I'm doing great, off to school for the day in about half an hour.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2004)

Have fun at school. Hopefully I'll see you later


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Have fun at school. Hopefully I'll see you later



Thanks, I dare say I will, I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Du (Dec 11, 2004)

Hey Rock!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

What's up buddy! How's everything going?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

Too many david's on this board, i'm gonna start calling you 'mike'....  SHIT, too many of those too


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

Stacy ok with you Rock?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

You can just call me Al


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2004)

good song...


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Morning al


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey Rock ! 

Wassup ?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 13, 2004)

Shitty news about the house Rock  .... um I mean Al. 

Don't worry too much about your numbers they will be back in no time 

Where is your Diet?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey luke, sing it to me man! LOL

Hey Gary, just here at work. In and out  How are you doing today?


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 13, 2004)

Sorry about the house falling through


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 13, 2004)

trying to switch back to certain schedules suck eh?? I know the feeling.


----------



## Du (Dec 13, 2004)

Whats up Rock!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks Matthew, we just had our hopes set on that. We'll get through though  The only schedule change I have problems with is going from nights to days. Hard as hell for me!

Hey there du510!! I like that smilie, turns me on LOL!!! How are you doing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2004)

*DE Bench*

Speed Bench-
2 sets of 125 x 3
2 sets of 135 x 3
2 sets of 145 x 3
4 sets of 155 x 3

CG Bench-
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 9

Front Raise DB-
25 x 8
25 x 7
25 x 6

Reverse Pec Deck-
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 8

Cable Row-
100 x 10
100 x 9
100 x 8

DB Curl-
40 x 10
45 x 7

One Arm High Cable Curl-
40 x 8

I felt sick during this w/o. Was ok till the CG Bench then had to fight throwing up the rest of the w/o. Was shaking through the rest of the exercises.

The Speed bench, I veried my grip between pinkies on ring to about 3 inches closer in. And one set I would do fast down and up, the next set I would go down, pause, explode up.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

Al said:
			
		

> I felt sick during this w/o. Was ok till the CG Bench then had to fight throwing up the rest of the w/o. Was shaking through the rest of the exercises.


You gettin' sick too buddy?    I'm fighting' something


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 14, 2004)

Rock - 

How do you like WS so far ??


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You gettin' sick too buddy?    I'm fighting' something


Yeah, I hope it's not the flu.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

Sorry dude


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Rock -
> 
> How do you like WS so far ??


I like the power factor YM, but it's hard to go from a BB mentality to a powerlifter one. I worry about my chest since doing bench doesn't stimulate it too much and things like that. And of course I worry about my form when I'm going heavy and trying to get used to a PL form as opposed to what I'm used to. But I do like it LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Sorry dude


Sorry for you too!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 14, 2004)

Everyone's getting sick lately!  Load up on vitamin C and echinacea.  Get well soon.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks Cow. We'll see how cardio affects me today.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 14, 2004)

Feel better soon hun!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2004)

Awwww, thanks Andrea


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 15, 2004)

Yo Al.  That's cool you joined a powerlifting club, sounds like a good way to learn.   Let me know what you think of the Inzer elbow support.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Yo Al.  That's cool you joined a powerlifting club, sounds like a good way to learn.   Let me know what you think of the Inzer elbow support.


I still haven't gotten the sleeves!! I ordered it second day mail LAST Monday. 1 week and 3 days. I called yesterday and they said they would overnight it. I can't use those to compete though I don't think. 

I'm excited about the club, but since I joined I've been hired for that other job which means I'm on call 24/7 and have to stay in the area to be able to get there w/in 30min if alarms go off. This club meets about 45min- 1hr away from where I work  I need to figure something out.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

No w/o or cardio yesterday. Was feeling real crappy by the end of my shift. Hopefully today I'll get in ME Squat. Friday is supposed to be ME Bench, but I'm working 16hours. Do I do it Saturday, or skip ME Bench this week? I'll end up skipping either ME Bench or DE Squat/Dead. Which one?!?!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I still haven't gotten the sleeves!! I ordered it second day mail LAST Monday. 1 week and 3 days. I called yesterday and they said they would overnight it. I can't use those to compete though I don't think.


Well that sucks.  Where did you order them from?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

Inzer. They said they didn't "get" the order. I responded that they "got" my money! Then she magically found the order and said they would overnight it right away which I would have gotten last night. Well I didn't get it so I'll see if I get it tonight.


----------



## Du (Dec 15, 2004)

Wait... youre powerlifting now? I take it you didnt like HIT too much?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Wait... youre powerlifting now? I take it you didnt like HIT too much?


LOL, you'll get used to this   

I liked HIT alot, but I didn't like being in the gym so infrequently. The gym is my release and I wasn't getting enough released, LOL. If my elbow acts up severely again I'll go back to HIT till it's better. Worked good last time.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2004)

Morning Rocky baby  

That's cool that you joined a powerlifting club..how's that going?  What exactly IS a powerlifting club anyway  Bunch of guys grunting and farting while they lift the heaviest weights possible?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Rocky baby
> 
> That's cool that you joined a powerlifting club..how's that going?  What exactly IS a powerlifting club anyway  Bunch of guys grunting and farting while they lift the heaviest weights possible?


I actually haven't met any of them yet. They have an online forum thing that I came across for PL's in my area. But they get together a few times a week, w/o together (grunt and fart, LOL) and just help get the numbers up. They go to meets in this area together as a group also. Hopefully I'll be able to jump in a session with them sometime soon, job willing.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2004)

ah, that sounds great..it's nice to have support and encouragement from like minded folks!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ah, that sounds great..it's nice to have support and encouragement from like minded folks!


Exactly, especially since I don't know much about PL'ing. And it'll be nicer to do comps with people I know rather than going by myself. I'm kinda shy


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'm kinda shy


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

all I see is a red x. What is it Gary?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> all I see is a red x. What is it Gary?


A smilie ROFLAO !


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

Is it a special, sexy smilie?!?? Huh, is it????


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Is it a special, sexy smilie?!?? Huh, is it????


oh yeah !


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 15, 2004)

Shy my ASS hahaha

Morning Dave 

Still weird seeing you on at this time


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 15, 2004)

Good Morning Rock     How are you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey Iain. Slow day so far today. Usually I can't really get on when I'm on days. Hey, that job we were talking about when you came down- I got it! How you doing buddy?

Hey Andrea, I'm feeling better today I think. I'll find out later, LOL! Where in NC are you from again?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 15, 2004)

Morning David, hope you are over whatever it is you had, make sure you load up on your vitamins and ecinacea.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey Kerry, thanks. I hope I'm over it too! We'll find out in the gym today. How are you doing?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Iain. Slow day so far today. Usually I can't really get on when I'm on days. Hey, that job we were talking about when you came down- I got it! How you doing buddy?
> 
> Hey Andrea, I'm feeling better today I think. I'll find out later, LOL! Where in NC are you from again?




slow days suck... I have had alot of them lately with the holidays approaching   Makes the days seem so long.  At least I can try and play on the internet.  

That is awesome news about the job Congrats.  I thought I read somewhere about them wanting to promote you pretty quickly.  Take that as a big compliment to your work ethic 

Doing well all in all. Back is feeling alot better no more constant pain the last few days, which is very nice.  Feel normal again.  Just having a hard time rolling out of bed.  It is too dark and too cold 

Oh and Yeah I dropped any idea of trying PH/PS.  Just not worth it too me.  I do this for fun. I don't want to take a chance at ruining any part of my health in the future.  Sold the M1T to someone here in Canada, from this site.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Kerry, thanks. I hope I'm over it too! We'll find out in the gym today. How are you doing?



Doing good thanks... in serious need of some caffeine right about now.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 15, 2004)

Hit up a Tim Horton's


----------



## BritChick (Dec 15, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Hit up a Tim Horton's



That would involve getting dressed and going out in the cold!   
Hmmmm... but maybe after I drop the kids to school.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 15, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Oh and Yeah I dropped any idea of trying PH/PS. Just not worth it too me. I do this for fun. I don't want to take a chance at ruining any part of my health in the future. Sold the M1T to someone here in Canada, from this site.


I'm with you ID.  I get rid on mine too.  I ran two cycles.  I wish I hadn't.  


SUP AL!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

I like being called Al!  I've gotten rid of mine too. Can't take it once it's banned and this past cycle was a huge bust.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

*ME Squat/Dead*

*Good AM-*
45 x 3
115 x 3
145 x 3
175 x 3
195 x 3 (only got 1 last time)
205 x 1
215 x 1
*225 x 1* *PB* (last time only got to 205)

*Zercher Squat-*
95 x 8
95 x 8
115 x 8

*Hammer Row-*
230 x 10
230 x 10
230 x 9

*Rope Crunch-*
130 x 17
140 x 8

*Windmill-*
20 x 6
20 x 6

Great W/O. My back hurts a bit today, LOL. I got the 225 up without much of a hitch, but something popped in my head again and I got that instant headache, so I figured that was an accomplishment for the day. Not sure if I woulda gotten 235 up. 

The Zercher Squat was a new one for me. Hurt my arms!!! I couldn't tell what was working while I did the exercise, I was concentrating to hard on form, but when I'd rack the bar I'd feel alot of tension go out of my back and abs.

Rest of the w/o is pretty straightforward!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Good AM-* *225 x 1* *PB* (last time only got to 205)


 Nice work on those Good AMs! 



> *Zercher Squat-*
> 95 x 8
> 95 x 8
> 115 x 8
> ...


 WTF is a zercher squat? Does it have another name? I could google it but i'm a bit lazy this morning. 

 Good morning, by the way!  Haven't been by here in days!!!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 16, 2004)

Good job on the good mornings. I'm kinda hesitant going heavy with fear of screwing up my back. I'm going up slowly.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Good job on the good mornings. I'm kinda hesitant going heavy with fear of screwing up my back. I'm going up slowly.


 Same here for me... though my idea of "heavy" is probably your idea of "wimpy!" hahahahaha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I like being called Al!


 

Mornin' Al


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2004)

Morning Rocky, those are impressive GM's...they scare me..I've tried those two and the don't feel right to me, biomechanically that is.  But way to go   What exactly is M1T..I see it all over this site and by what I've read I'm assuming it's a type of steriod?  What happened to you guys when you took it that made you quit?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

M1t is awful.  It basically makes you feel like you've got the flu, lost all of your freinds, and lost your ability to have children ALL at once


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2004)

Yikes!  Is it a steriod?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2004)

YEp it is a steriod


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Mornin' Al


Morning Strong man luke!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> YEp it is a steriod



 ...and that's all I'm gonna say


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Nice work on those Good AMs!
> 
> 
> WTF is a zercher squat? Does it have another name? I could google it but i'm a bit lazy this morning.
> ...


Hey there hottie!! Thanks for dropping by, missed you. Here is a link to Zercher squats, just scroll down till you get to them- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=510730


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Good job on the good mornings. I'm kinda hesitant going heavy with fear of screwing up my back. I'm going up slowly.


Thanks Matthew. I think if you just focus on doing correct form it's fine. I was nervous too but I don't think it's any worse than doing a squat or deadlift. But your doing the right thing going up slowly!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Rocky, those are impressive GM's...they scare me..I've tried those two and the don't feel right to me, biomechanically that is.  But way to go   What exactly is M1T..I see it all over this site and by what I've read I'm assuming it's a type of steriod?  What happened to you guys when you took it that made you quit?


Hey hon, yep, listen to Luke on the M1T. Just not worth it to feel that way for the little gain (which usually ends up hurting me LOL) that you get. If done correctly I think GM's are great but I don't think most people "go" with the motion enough and put too much stress solely on the lower back and don't arch their back correctly. Thanks for the thumbs up!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ...and that's all I'm gonna say


But it's a legal steriod!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2004)

Not for much longer by the sounds of things eh?  humm


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 16, 2004)

Morning Al (a.k.a. Rock) !  

Nice PB on the GM's


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2004)

x 166.5  Better?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Not for much longer by the sounds of things eh?  humm


Well if I had my way, all steroids would be legal!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> x 166.5  Better?


But I want to see them!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Al (a.k.a. Rock) !
> 
> Nice PB on the GM's


Thanks Gary, I'm feeling them today, LOL!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Well if I had my way, all steroids would be legal!


If you had your way, I would take Dianabol and Deca over M1t EVERY day of the week


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you had your way I still probably wouldn't touch jack shit


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> If you had your way, I would take Dianabol and Deca over M1t EVERY day of the week


Damn Straight, I'd do a major cutting cycle.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> If you had your way I still probably wouldn't touch jack shit


That's because your already a beast, I need steroids just to stay 100lbs behind you!


----------



## Du (Dec 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Damn Straight, I'd do a major cutting cycle.


Do it anyway.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> If you had your way I still probably wouldn't touch jack shit


Well, if I looked like Sergio Oliva... I would probably stand in a pool hall all day.


Like this....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Do it anyway.


I would if not for my job. I've got no problem doing it otherwise. What's up buddy?!? Your journal is starting to develop echoes it's so empty


----------



## Du (Dec 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I would if not for my job. I've got no problem doing it otherwise. What's up buddy?!? Your journal is starting to develop echoes it's so empty


Tell me about it. Its rough. I actually lifted last week, but it was sad. 

Dont worry, Ill be back.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

At least you still come in to post! I'd miss ya if you didn't.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2004)

Yesterday all I did was 16min of Max OT Cardio on the recumbent bike. Went 5.76 miles.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

morning, Rock!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

Al said:
			
		

> Yesterday all I did was 16min of Max OT Cardio on the recumbent bike. Went 5.76 miles.


*21.6 MPH *

Lance "AL" strong


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hey there Mike, you at work?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> *21.6 MPH *
> 
> Lance "AL" strong


Haha, it's easy on those bikes. I took a nap for the 16 min, LOL


----------



## Velvet (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## Du (Dec 17, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Haha, it's easy on those bikes. I took a nap for the 16 min, LOL


You brag.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

I wouldn't be able to nap at 175 beats per minute


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> You brag.


What can I say?!? I'm good


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be able to nap at 175 beats per minute


At 175 beats per minute I wouldn't last 16 min.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey there Mike, you at work?


was...dang, rock...you're smooches things are killing the bandwith..


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2004)

Home now?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Morning Rock   

Killer cardio session, I think I'd fall off the bike!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hey Andrea! Thanks. The bike was rocking but I think it was the fat slinging back and forth LOL.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> At 175 beats per minute I wouldn't last 16 min.


That's what SHE said


----------



## Du (Dec 17, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> That's what SHE said


----------



## Du (Dec 17, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Andrea! Thanks. The bike was rocking but I think it was the fat slinging back and forth LOL.


 Mental picture.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

>


Made you laugh


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 17, 2004)

What do you think of Max-OT cardio?  It seems like it could get pretty challenging once you learn your current abilities.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2004)

I liked it but not on the Recumbent Bike. I like doing sprints much better. But it's too cold out for me now, maybe I'll just do traditional cardio on the Elliptical if I continue to not like the bike.


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 17, 2004)

hey there Rockie!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

well...ho ho ho...lo! Saphie!
u sure know how to get a guy into the spirit of things!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hey there Saph! Nice to see you.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2004)

*Mixed up W/O*

Due to all the work and trying to fit visiting family in I had to kinda combine w/o's yesterday.

*ME Bench-*
135 x 3
165 x 3
195 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 1
255 x 1 (missed last week)
265 x 1 (very slow on the way up) 

*Speed Box Squat-*
115 x 2 (8 sets)

*MP-*
135 x 7

*Side Laterals-*
25 x 10
30 x 7

Good w/o. I got my elbow sleeves and tried them for bench. I'll show pics but they messed my arms up a bit, LOL. Too tight so I need to return them.

The box squats went well, I had pretty good speed on all of them. I use the bench for now and that puts me just above parallel. I'll raise the weight next time. That's about all for this w/o.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 19, 2004)

Nice increase on the BENCH


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 19, 2004)

What size sleeves did you get Rock?  If I remember correctly, if your arm 3" above your elbow measures 13-15 inches relaxed, then you are supposed to get XL.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 20, 2004)

Nice benching


----------



## PreMier (Dec 20, 2004)

Hey David!


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 20, 2004)

Nice looking WO, and numbers man.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 20, 2004)

Forgive me for just poking my nose in here as i've not read it before, but i was under the impression that you were using HIT. Have you changed to Westside barbell, or some sort of hybrid of WS?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 21, 2004)

Good job on the bench too Rock.  Your moving right on up.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2004)

'morning, Rock!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey rocky baby, wassup?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2004)

*YM-* Thanks buddy. I'm not sure if it was due to wearing the elbow sleeves though. I tried to be very explosive coming up like with speed benching.

*JD-* I got the large size. I didn't even measure my arms, just assumed.

*Luke-* Thanks man, I'll be happy when I get 285.

*Jake-* What's up man? 'Bout time you posted in here.

*BigDyl-* Thanks for coming in and the positive remarks!! Much appreciated  One day I'll be lifting like you! 

*TCD-* You seem to be behaving yourself so far so I'll forgive the intrusion  I started with HIT when my elbow was acting up and stayed with it for about 3 weeks. My elbow was fine so I started Westside, but I'm not following it by the book. I want to incorporate some HIT philosophies into the w/o, just seeing how the arm is holding up first.


*Mike-* Hey buddy, what's happening?

*Jeni-* Where's my kiss?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 21, 2004)

Bout freaking time you show up


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2004)

*ME Squat*

*Box Squat-*
135 x 2
165 x 2
195 x 2
225 x 2
255 x 2
*275 x 2
285 x 1
295 x 1
305 x 1* *PB*

*Hyper-*
35 x 10
35 x 10
35 x 8

*Shrug-*
275 x 8
275 x 8
275 x 7

*Rope Crunch-*
*140 x 17 PB*
140 x 15
140 x 10

WOW, big PB on Squat. Last time I did Box Squat I missed on 265. Today I did 305!!! It went up very slow, but controlled. I thought my head was going to pop off LOL. I think it's because of all the Heavy GM's I've been doing. Everything else was routine.

Started new job yesterday, won't have time to read everyone's journal till tomorrow night, sorry. So busy here, have to wait till I go to my other job. Hope everyone is doing well!!
140 x 8


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Bout freaking time you show up


I'm about to disappear again  Talk to you tomorrow hopefully


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2004)

what's a box squat...nice lift, BTW!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 21, 2004)

Nice job on the squats.

I read, just dont post often.  I hate not being in the gym


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2004)

heh heh...I'm gonna catch up to you, jake!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice job on the squats.
> 
> I read, just dont post often.  I hate not being in the gym



Morning Rocky   How ya liking the new job so far..we need details!!

Premi?  Why aren't you in the gym anymore?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> what's a box squat...nice lift, BTW!


You squat down onto a box or bench, pretty much sit, then explode back up. What's up Burner?!?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice job on the squats.
> 
> I read, just dont post often.  I hate not being in the gym


It sucks not being in the gym, I know! Hope you get back in soon! Just have missed you in here for awhile!   Oh, I didn't get the COC grippers, but I did get a 40GB Ipod for Christmas!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Rocky   How ya liking the new job so far..we need details!!
> 
> Premi?  Why aren't you in the gym anymore?


I'm really overwhelmed in my new job right now. Alot of stuff is so over my head and I'm stressing a bit. I know it'll click soon, but with working with Top Secret material you can't make even a little mistake and I'm responsible for the ENTIRE site here. I just hope it comes soon you know.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 22, 2004)

Great job on the Box Squat Rock!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks YM, that was pretty big for me.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2004)

You will do fine at work man.  Just keep plugging away.  

Mike, you have already passed me


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Premi?  Why aren't you in the gym anymore?



Injury(back/calf).


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You will do fine at work man.  Just keep plugging away.
> 
> Mike, you have already passed me


so...my belly is bigger than yours....not what I was going for...

howdy Jake!

aloha, rock!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You will do fine at work man.  Just keep plugging away.
> 
> Mike, you have already passed me


Thanks Jake. Problem is there really isn't anyone there to really teach me the job and one mistake can land me in jail or lose the building's accredidation to do top secret work. LOL I don't want that to happen you know.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so...my belly is bigger than yours....not what I was going for...
> 
> howdy Jake!
> 
> aloha, rock!




Have you seen your workouts lately?  I cant even pick up a 120lb dumbell.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks Jake. Problem is there really isn't anyone there to really teach me the job and one mistake can land me in jail or lose the building's accredidation to do top secret work. LOL I don't want that to happen you know.



Damn.. your being vague.  You better not screw up though, because I hear jail sucks this time of year


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks Jake. Problem is there really isn't anyone there to really teach me the job and one mistake can land me in jail or lose the building's accredidation to do top secret work. LOL I don't want that to happen you know.


no pressure, eh? You'll do fine, brotha!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Have you seen your workouts lately?  I cant even pick up a 120lb dumbell.


yep..I was there...

heh heh..I made a funny...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn.. your being vague.  You better not screw up though, because I hear jail sucks this time of year


Haha, vague's my middle name now LOL. It sucks because Lisa wants to know what I do and see SOOOOooooo bad I know it drives her crazy. She always tries to trick me into telling her something.

As far as jail, well at least I'd get to work out


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> As far as jail, well at least I'd get to work out


well..SOMETHING would get worked out...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2004)

gotta love those secrets, eh? I've had to sign paperwork from an event that happened while I was a cop in the AF...I am sworn to never reveal what I witnessed for the rest of my life..
So..It it true... I DO have a secret...
shhh....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well..SOMETHING would get worked out...


NEVER!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> gotta love those secrets, eh? I've had to sign paperwork from an event that happened while I was a cop in the AF...I am sworn to never reveal what I witnessed for the rest of my life..
> So..It it true... I DO have a secret...
> shhh....


Yeah, I'm sworn for life on everything I do from 2 months ago until I leave. In one way it's cool, in another it sucks since I can't talk about it even after I leave, LOL. So hey, you tell me your secret and I'll tell you mine... LOL J/K.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2004)

What's that look for?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well..SOMETHING would get worked out...



^


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2004)

Haha, just like History X!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2004)

After seeing that, I will never be the same


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2004)

I hated that scene! But I like your Sig. What's your answer to that?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2004)

The answer is yes.  But I would like to expand on it, and send my life in the right direction.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> The answer is yes.  But I would like to expand on it, and send my life in the right direction.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well..SOMETHING would get worked out...


SICK!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2004)

*ME Bench*

*Bench-*
135 x 3
165 x 3
195 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 1
265 x 1
275 x miss

*CG Bench-*
155 x 10
155 x 9
155 x 7

*Pushdown-*
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 9

*Side Lat Machine-*
95 x 10
105 x 10
105 x 7

*Pulldown-*
100 x 10
100 x 9 
100 x 7

*One Arm High Cable Curl-*
40 x 9

265 on bench went up much easier this time then it did last week. I almost had 275. Elbow is hurting a bit, so I'm backing off just a little and working shoulders and Tri's for the next 3 weeks of ME day. When I do bench again I'm bypassing 275 and shooting for 285. I will get it. All the other exercises are pretty normal, slowly going up.


----------



## Du (Dec 23, 2004)

Early Merry Christmas Rock!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey there, Merry Christmas to you too! Any plans?


----------



## Du (Dec 23, 2004)

Yea, you know. Spin the dreidel. Light the Kwanzaa bong. Eat the Christmas food.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2004)

Sounds like a winner  I've already gained close to 10 lbs  I hate the holidays.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 23, 2004)

Good workout!!

Happy Holidays Rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2004)

You too YM! Any plans?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey Rock! Nice push!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 23, 2004)

Good job on bench man!  When you do bench again, go for the 275.  I've always considered a 275 bench as the milestone that separates the men from the boys (not really but it sounds good).  A 20 lb increase is too much.  Even if you can get 285, getting 275 first, then 285 a week or two later with keep your momentum going.  If you do 285, and you miss badly, it would screw with your psyche.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks Mike, i was pleased.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Good job on bench man!  When you do bench again, go for the 275.  I've always considered a 275 bench as the milestone that separates the men from the boys (not really but it sounds good).  A 20 lb increase is too much.  Even if you can get 285, getting 275 first, then 285 a week or two later with keep your momentum going.  If you do 285, and you miss badly, it would screw with your psyche.


Hey, I thought I had a good idea but of course I'll listen to the guy that puts up the BIG numbers!   Thanks for the advice. I'm also not going to wear the wraps any longer and that may affect my bench also.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2004)

It's also attitude, my brotha!
If u feel 'on the jazz' go for that little extra. What kind of wraps do you use? The only wraps I am aware of are what u put on your knees...
BTW...keep pushing...'cause if I do'nt watch it..you are gonna pass me up on bench too..u already own me on deadlifts...
At my best, I could barely do two reps at 405...you beast!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 23, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Good job on bench man!  When you do bench again, go for the 275.  I've always considered a 275 bench as the milestone that separates the men from the boys (not really but it sounds good).  A 20 lb increase is too much.  Even if you can get 285, getting 275 first, then 285 a week or two later with keep your momentum going.  If you do 285, and you miss badly, it would screw with your psyche.




Good advice


----------



## PreMier (Dec 23, 2004)

Nice workout, and have a good Christmas.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Dave

Don't be working too Hard.  Get the Wife a nice gift with all the extra money you got


----------



## Velvet (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Rocky Baby


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 24, 2004)

Hey Rocknroller! Merry christmas to you and yours... 

 big hug...


----------



## BritChick (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hey thanks everyone! Iain- I did get Lisa something nice and I already gave it to her  Hope you all have a great christmas also!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas buddy


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks Luke!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 24, 2004)

merry x-mas rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks Patrick!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Bro.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks Camaro! Now go and try to match my manly lifts in the gym


----------



## Paynne (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Rock!


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Rock


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas Rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas Rock


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas Rock!


----------



## Du (Dec 25, 2004)

Happy Hannakuh Homey


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2004)

Hey thanks everyone! Merry Christmas to you all too!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 26, 2004)

Merry day after Christmas


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2004)

Hey there Luke!!! did you have a good Christmas?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2004)

Hiya, Rock!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2004)

Hey there Mike. You at work? Have a nice christmas?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 26, 2004)

thanks for playing the game it was petering out big time and it's fun. but beware.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 uh sorry i couldn't find my whip


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2004)

yep
and...sorta..
you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> thanks for playing the game it was petering out big time and it's fun. but beware.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem, seems like a fun game so far!! And hey, I'll take ANY attention from you, even if it is my head on a pike


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yep
> and...sorta..
> you?


Yeah, I'm at work. Only 6 more hours to go


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> No problem, seems like a fun game so far!! And hey, I'll take ANY attention from you, even if it is my head on a pike


okay making me laugh. gotta love that.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2004)

*DE Bench*

Speed Bench-
3 sets 155 x 3
5 sets 160 x 3
2 sets 165 x 3

CG Bench-
185 x 4
185 x 4
185 x 5

Rope Pushdown-
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 6

Front Cable Raise-
40 x 10
40 x 8
40 x 8

Reverse Pulldown-
115 x 10
115 x 8
115 x 8

Preacher Curl-
85 x 5
45 x 14

Wrist Curl-
85 x 9
85 x 8

Reverse Wrist Curl-
45 x 10
45 x 10


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 27, 2004)

Do ya feel the speed benching in your chest or does it feel more like it's just blasting hte tris?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2004)

I feel it in my tri's and shoulders. I don't feel any benching in my chest any longer.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2004)

hey rock....u use DB's at all ? After a couple good sets of incline DB bench presses...It feels as if my pecs are gonna explode...oh yeah....I feel it...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey rock....u use DB's at all ? After a couple good sets of incline DB bench presses...It feels as if my pecs are gonna explode...oh yeah....I feel it...


Oh I can lift so my chest feels it but that's not part of Westside. The bench comes from shoulders and tri's mostly not chest. At some point I may add in something for chest but that's not priority right now


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 28, 2004)

So how you liking Westside so far Rock?  Seems like you are sticking with it, and getting good results.  Are you going to get the correct size Inzer sleeves, or did you just decide to return them?

Congrats on getting your home PC up and running!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey JD. I'm liking it so far, been with it almost a month now! Elbow kinda goes in and out of hurting, I just switch exercises or back off a bit when it's hurting more.

I found out that the sleeves are not legal for comps so I don't want to end up handicapping myself so I'm returning them. Someone suggest that it's not the support I need but warmth on the elbow so to put ICY HOT on before w/o and a cheap pair of elbow sleeves that are too large for my arm. I'll try that later this week.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 28, 2004)

Ran 3.8 miles on treadmill today. Then hit someones car on my way out of gym parking lot, whoops.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 28, 2004)

Did you drive off?

I thought only women backed out, and hit people


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Did you drive off?
> 
> I thought only women backed out, and hit people


No, I left my number. Haven't heard from whoever yet, hoping it's a hot fitness woman   

Oh, and to that second part- Should I revive "duder"?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 28, 2004)

Or maybe.. no.. well..  It could be Dons car  

Your the only one that would be calling me that, no one else would dare


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 28, 2004)

Oh that was just wrong! LOL. 

I don't know Jake, I bet I could convince a few choice people...


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey Crash


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I thought only women backed out, and hit people


He was probably so massively pumped up after his wo, he had trouble turning the steering wheel.  Happens to me all the time (turning the steering wheel that is, not hitting parked cars)  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Someone suggest that it's not the support I need but warmth on the elbow so to put ICY HOT on before w/o and a cheap pair of elbow sleeves that are too large for my arm. I'll try that later this week.


In PT they told me to apply heat right before the wo with moist heat.  In fact, they always wrapped my arm with a heat compress for 10 minutes before I did exercises.  Its tough to do when leaving work for the gym though .  Yeah, I am planning on trying those neoprene sleeves to heat up the elbow area also.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2004)

Mornin Rocky


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Crash


Everybody is so mean to me,


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> In PT they told me to apply heat right before the wo with moist heat.  In fact, they always wrapped my arm with a heat compress for 10 minutes before I did exercises.  Its tough to do when leaving work for the gym though .  Yeah, I am planning on trying those neoprene sleeves to heat up the elbow area also.


Cool, I'm trying it this Friday. Problem is applying that slick icy hot and then maintaining a grip lol.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Mornin Rocky


Morning Jeni! Nice to have you back!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> He was probably so massively pumped up after his wo, he had trouble turning the steering wheel.  Happens to me all the time (turning the steering wheel that is, not hitting parked cars)  .


No, the steering wheel was so light I turned it too hard to fast. I'm just used to all the heavy weights I throw around


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

*ME Squat*

*Squat (not box squat)-*
135 x 2
165 x 2
195 x 2
225 x 2
255 x 2
285 x 1
295 x 1 (barely)
*
Sumo Dead (first time doing this)*
225 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 8

*HS Pulldown-*
230 x 6
230 x 6
230 x 6

*Rope Crunch-*
*150 x 10 PB*
150 x 10
150 x 8

Good workout today. When I did box squats I hit 305 x 1, but that was a bit above parallel. Today doing reg squats I went down as far as I could so I'm very happy with 295. Coming up my hips snapped into place very easily but my back didn't come up so well. So I was kinda stuck doing a good morning with 295. I got it up but it took probably 8 seconds. Hmmmmm.... Guess I need to work back more eh?

The Sumos were a challenge. I can tell I haven't done Deads for awhile. I really felt them in my hips and lower back. 

Anyone have any good video links to powerlifting style Deads?!? All this talk of sitting back as opposed to sitting down is confusing me, I'd like to actually see it.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=194dead

Here you go Rock.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2004)

> Everybody is so mean to me,


we love you your pm box is just full 

1. rock4832 has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> we love you your pm box is just full


It's empty now!!!!!! Send me some love


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=194dead
> 
> Here you go Rock.


Thanks Cow, I've read that many times. I just want to "see" it in practice though.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> It's empty now!!!!!! Send me some love



Who's gonna fill Rocks 'box'?  Surely not me


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Who's gonna fill Rocks 'box'?  Surely not me


Damn! I was hoping it'd be the woman in your avi! Who is she?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 29, 2004)

WoW , Nice wo rock !  And  PB to boot


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 29, 2004)

Good workout man, nice 295 on squat.

I just looked at your gallery, and you look like Nicholas Cage with short hair.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Damn! I was hoping it'd be the woman in your avi! Who is she?



Swedish Nina.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> WoW , Nice wo rock !  And  PB to boot


Thanks Gary. Not as many PB's lately as your used to getting though


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Good workout man, nice 295 on squat.
> 
> I just looked at your gallery, and you look like Nicholas Cage with short hair.


Haha, thanks man! Nicholas Cage huh? Never got that one. When I was younger I got Tom Petty (I hated that), In the army I got Yodi, LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Swedish Nina.


And who is swedish Nina?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

Im bored.. so you get pics


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## BigDyl (Dec 29, 2004)

LOL, i just realized the PB was in rope crunch, and everyone was like "Awsome PB dude!"  Yeah, thats almost as important as when i got my PB in wrist curling the other day.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 29, 2004)

Dayum@ those pics of Nina.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im bored.. so you get pics


Damn Jake! I hope your bored all night LOL     Put some in the whoring thread


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> LOL, i just realized the PB was in rope crunch, and everyone was like "Awsome PB dude!"  Yeah, thats almost as important as when i got my PB in wrist curling the other day.


Hey it IS and AWESOME PB!!!!!!!!    Just kidding, I don't get excited over ab work, but in all seriousness I do get excited about PB's in wrist curling, LOL!   I'm so weak anytime it goes up I'm high all day.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

Bump the whore thread, and I will.  I need to eat right now though.


----------



## patricio223 (Dec 29, 2004)

I know im a noob w/ weight training, but i know some stuff about rehab because i work in a PT sports medicine clinic. Before you exercise use heat(real heat not icy-hot). After exercise use ice, EVERYTIME. Never use ice before exercise and never use heat after exercise. Best way to ice is to get a styrofoam cup and freeze it, cut off the bottom half of the cup. Use the ice on your elbow in circular motions for 8 minutes. Hope this helps, im borrowing your routine btw


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey thanks Patricio. So how do you recommend applying heat before? And does it have to be right before I w/o or can it be like 20min before I w/o? I usually do ice it afterwards now.

I'd be happy to help you w/ any questions you might have with the routine btw.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

Why not take a towell to the gym.. run it under hot water, and wrap ypur elbows for a few minutes?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

The towel won't hold heat for too long though will it?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2004)

OH just great Premi, my son walked in just as I was scrolling past the pics of nina there! 

Morning Rocky!   Sweet workout!  So what do you and Lisa have planned for New Years??


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey rock, check out www.ironmgame.com if you want to see some PL videos.  Sometimes the form is a little off, because as we all know, form becomes much harder to maintain perfectly when hitting your 1RM.  

Nice PR on squats by the way.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> OH just great Premi, my son walked in just as I was scrolling past the pics of nina there!
> 
> Morning Rocky!   Sweet workout!  So what do you and Lisa have planned for New Years??


Thanks Jeni. I see your going to a house party. Have fun!! Wish I was there 

No plans, still working. Another 90 hours this week too. I'll see Lisa next year literally LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hey rock, check out www.ironmgame.com if you want to see some PL videos.  Sometimes the form is a little off, because as we all know, form becomes much harder to maintain perfectly when hitting your 1RM.
> 
> Nice PR on squats by the way.


I'll check that out Pimp. Thanks alot!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

Ran 3.8 miles today. Did it 6 minutes faster than Tuesday.


----------



## Du (Dec 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Ran 3.8 miles today. Did it 6 minutes faster than Tuesday.


Cops chase you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Cops chase you?


No, Don.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 30, 2004)

Man I wanna start running again, but im always too tired after work.  Hell, i have to take damn nap just to lift.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

What do you do?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

My arm is starting to hurt just a bit and tomorrow is ME Bench. What should I do, do I go ahead and do CG Incline ME or just do something light?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Ran 3.8 miles today. Did it 6 minutes faster than Tuesday.


 


That's freakin' awesome.  On a treadmill?  I love running outside... too friggen cold though


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

Yeah, on a treadmill. I'd rather run outside too but I don't handle exercise in the cold very well. Only a few months till it's warmer


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 31, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> My arm is starting to hurt just a bit and tomorrow is ME Bench. What should I do, do I go ahead and do CG Incline ME or just do something light?


In my situation, CG inclines are hard on the elbow.  I would switch it to flat bench.  If it still doesn't feel right, cut the ME session short and maybe do some light sets instead.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 31, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Ran 3.8 miles today. Did it 6 minutes faster than Tuesday.


That's awesome Rock!  What is you minute per mile pace?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 31, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Ran 3.8 miles today. Did it 6 minutes faster than Tuesday.



Awesome, I didn't know you were a runner!!  Do you do any racing?  I'm currently training for my first 5K in May..any tips?

Have a totally tubular New Years Rocky baby!


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 31, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> My arm is starting to hurt just a bit and tomorrow is ME Bench. What should I do, do I go ahead and do CG Incline ME or just do something light?




Sysadmin for a medium sized non-profit.  

I'm just tired after work.  I figured most people were.  I mean, I could probably lift after work, but I have alot more energy if i take a 15-20 minute nap.  I feel like I'm still growing or something.  Maybe its just the high levels of various hormones, like test, flowing through my body.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

*ME Bench*

Incline CG Bench- (This was before I saw your post JD)
135 x 3
165 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 1
215 x miss

Pushdowns-
110 x 10
110 x 10
110 x 10

HS Incline-
200 x 6
210 x 6
210 x 6

Side Lat Raise ( I am not doing this right)
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 6

BB Row, underhand grip-
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 9

Then I did some Face Pulls. Those are hard for me standing up.

Elbow is hurting  Seemed like a pretty crappy w/o. I'm happy with the weight on the CG Incline, but I didn't feel it in my Tri's at all. I don't know if my grip was not narrow enough or what. And I had the 215, it was slow but the guy took it from me   So I can't record I made the lift.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 31, 2004)

Ice it quick!  I'm sure you are...  Looks like a good workout to me  

HAPPY NEW YEARS!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

*JD-* Yeah, my elbow is hurting a bit. Need to figure out what to do with that. Right now my pace is between 9-10min miles. But I also keep the incline pretty steep since I'm on a treadmill. Can't wait for the warmer weather 

*Jeni-* I love running but I have shin splints so it's off and on. I actually lost alot of my weight training for a triathalon. Haven't done any races lately but Meghan and I will in the spring. I think JD's the guy to ask for running tips 

*Big D- * I'm usually tired after work also. That's why I train before when I can. I have better w/o's after work though, isn't that weird?

*Gary-* Happy New Years to you too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

Happy New Year RG


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Ice it quick!  I'm sure you are...  Looks like a good workout to me
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEARS!


I'm about to ice it now (3 hours after w/o ) Why do you think the CG Inclines felt so crappy?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 31, 2004)

hey too fast look at mine again...


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 31, 2004)

better?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

Awwww, that's so pretty  Thanks.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 31, 2004)

you're welcome.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 31, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'm about to ice it now (3 hours after w/o ) Why do you think the CG Inclines felt so crappy?


Regular inclines stress my elbow more then regular flat bench.  More stretch I assume. CG inclines REALLY stretch my elbow.  When my elbow pain was in the acute stage, with a regular incline I could only bring the bar down to about 6"-8" above my chest... no shit.  Notice I'm still avoiding BB inclines like the plague.  Did I ever tell you I LOVE BB inclines?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Regular inclines stress my elbow more then regular flat bench.  More stretch I assume. CG inclines REALLY stretch my elbow.  When my elbow pain was in the acute stage, with a regular incline I could only bring the bar down to about 6"-8" above my chest... no shit.  Notice I'm still avoiding BB inclines like the plague.  Did I ever tell you I LOVE BB inclines?


Hmmmm... But the reason CG Inclines are good for tri's I imagine is the extra ROM so I don't want to stop doing them. Yeah, I know you love BB inclines LOL. I'm starting to love the HS Incline!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 31, 2004)

cheers.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2005)

what's an HS incline?
incline close grip press? U like that? Might have to give those a whirl...
HAPPY NEW YEAR, ROCK!


----------



## Du (Jan 1, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> what's an HS incline?
> incline close grip press? U like that? Might have to give those a whirl...
> HAPPY NEW YEAR, ROCK!


High speed, I assume. I was wondering that myself though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> what's an HS incline?
> incline close grip press? U like that? Might have to give those a whirl...
> HAPPY NEW YEAR, ROCK!


Hammer Strength Incline http://us.commercial.lifefitness.com/content.cfm/iso-lateralinclinepress

I do like the incline CG except it kinda hurts my elbow. I definately recommend it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> High speed, I assume. I was wondering that myself though.


Hey there buddy, have a good new year?


----------



## Du (Jan 1, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hammer Strength Incline http://us.commercial.lifefitness.com/content.cfm/iso-lateralinclinepress
> 
> I do like the incline CG except it kinda hurts my elbow. I definately recommend it


Ahhhh.. Yea, Hammer Strengths are real good. They were at my college gym, but not at any others Ive been to. I miss em, really liked em.


----------



## Du (Jan 1, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey there buddy, have a good new year?


Ya it was good. Quiet, as I like it. 

Put a new headunit in my truck, its fuckin awesome!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2005)

Cool. I really like HS too, one of the better equipments out there. What's going on tonight?


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 1, 2005)

Happy new year to everyone.

300 now.  In 1 year, 350, here I come.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2005)

Happy New Year buddy! I plan to get 315 in the year 2005. You'll have 350 by April


----------



## Du (Jan 2, 2005)

Hey is powerlifting drugtested?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Hey is powerlifting drugtested?


I think it depends on the federation or something. I'm sure some are and some are not. Why do you ask?


----------



## Du (Jan 2, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I think it depends on the federation or something. I'm sure some are and some are not. Why do you ask?


I dunno... was just thinkin about it. I dont know much about powerlifting, just love watchin it. Was watchin some vids a little while ago and just grew curious. 

Are there a bunch of federations?


----------



## Du (Jan 2, 2005)

Hey boss check this out - pretty funny. 

http://nimportequi.com/v_d_o/lecteur.swf?vid=126


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

*De Sq/de*

*Speed Box Squat-*
135 x 2 (5 sets)
145 x 2 (3 sets)

*SLDL- 
275 x 6 PB*
275 x 6
275 x 6

*BB Shrug-*
315 x 5
225 x 10
225 x 10

*Rope Crunch-*
150 x 10 (whole stack )
150 x 10
150 x 10

*Leg Press-*
540 x 10

The speed squats prob were not as fast as they should be. I've got a real problem getting started. Do you rest on the box or go down and up fast?!? I finally got the box below parallel though so that's good.

Everything else is pretty self explanatory. Only one set of Leg press because I wan't to walk tomorrow  I'll add a set every week till I'm at 3-4 sets. 

Been a few weeks since shrugs and I could tell today. Normally 315 goes up fine but today it was too heavy.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 2, 2005)

*SLDL- 
275 x 6 PB*

__


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Hey boss check this out - pretty funny.
> 
> http://nimportequi.com/v_d_o/lecteur.swf?vid=126


It's not loading here at work, I'll have to check it out at home. I think there are 3 different federations. Patrick or Mudge or JD would know though. What are you up to tonight?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> *SLDL-
> 275 x 6 PB*
> 
> __


Thanks Luke, I'm definately feeling it already though


----------



## Du (Jan 2, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> It's not loading here at work, I'll have to check it out at home. I think there are 3 different federations. Patrick or Mudge or JD would know though. What are you up to tonight?


Just hangin out tonight, gettin ready for a full work week. 

Youre at work again? You sure do work a lot. 

Definitely check that vid out, its hilarious.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 2, 2005)

Rock,

Nice wo ! 

*275 on SLDL's !!!!!!! *  And whats with the  on crunches ?  Thats a bunch ! plus wasn't that a PB last week ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Just hangin out tonight, gettin ready for a full work week.
> 
> Youre at work again? You sure do work a lot.
> 
> Definitely check that vid out, its hilarious.


Cool, yeah I'm at work LOL. Can't complain though, it's such an easy job right now. First thing when I get home I'll watch the Vid


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Rock,
> 
> Nice wo !
> 
> *275 on SLDL's !!!!!!! *  And whats with the  on crunches ?  Thats a bunch ! plus wasn't that a PB last week ?


Thanks Gary. The  on crunches is because that's as high as the stack goes. I don't know where to go from there because I don't really want to go over 10 reps.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> and not speaking to me


What was I to respond to in this thread?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 2, 2005)

Nice leg workout Rock!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 2, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks Gary. The  on crunches is because that's as high as the stack goes. I don't know where to go from there because I don't really want to go over 10 reps.


Can't hang a plate on the pin or lay a db on top the stack ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice leg workout Rock!!


Thanks YM!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Can't hang a plate on the pin or lay a db on top the stack ?


No, it's not set up that way. There is a standing ab crunch machine with more weight but it never felt the same to me.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 2, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> The speed squats prob were not as fast as they should be. I've got a real problem getting started. Do you rest on the box or go down and up fast?!? I finally got the box below parallel though so that's good.



I pause on the box, but sometimes I instinctively jump up without pausing by accident.  Pausing is key.  Don't sit there for 5 seconds, but make sure there is a distinct pause between the eccentric and concentric portion of the motion.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I pause on the box, but sometimes I instinctively jump up without pausing by accident.  Pausing is key.  Don't sit there for 5 seconds, but make sure there is a distinct pause between the eccentric and concentric portion of the motion.


Thanks Cow, that's good to know for sure!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Speed Bench*

Speed Bench-
155 x 3 (3 sets)
165 x 3 (7 sets)

CG Bench- (up 10 lbs from last week. Same Reps)
195 x 4
195 x 4
195 x 4 

Pushdown- (up 5 lbs from last week. Same Reps)
115 x 10
115 x 10
115 x 9

Plate Raise-
35 x 10
35 x 10
35 x 10

Pulldown- (Reps on 2 and 3rd set up a few from last time)
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 9

I guess it was a good w/o but my elbow is crying    Now is the tricky part, what is overdoing it and what is necessary. I want to see if I can keep working out and have the elbow pain go away. We'll see.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 3, 2005)

Sucks about your arm man.  Nice w/o though.


----------



## Du (Jan 3, 2005)

You ever think about taking a week off to rest the elbow?

Or maybe just working lower body for a week?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sucks about your arm man.  Nice w/o though.


Thanks Jake. I'm using my arm problems now as learning opportunities though, this will only make me better


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> You ever think about taking a week off to rest the elbow?
> 
> Or maybe just working lower body for a week?


That's pretty much how I've been for the past 6 months. W/O 2 weeks, take 1-2 weeks off,  I just need to learn my boundaries and then stay w/in them. Funny thing is Squats and Deads hurt my arm the worst, go figure.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 3, 2005)

Rock,


Nice wo man ! 





> Funny thing is Squats and Deads hurt my arm the worst, go figure.


 


OH ,whats a Plate raise ?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 3, 2005)

rocky said:
			
		

> Plate Raise-
> 35 x 10
> 35 x 10
> 35 x 10


Do you do them with your teeth too?    I hate doing those.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Rock,
> 
> 
> Nice wo man !
> ...


Kinda like a DB Front Raise but you do it with a barbell plate with both arms.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2005)

Liz I mean Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Do you do them with your teeth too?    I hate doing those.


I actually liked it better than DB's. No, I don't do them with my teeth   I use my powerful tongue


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 3, 2005)

cock rock  said:
			
		

> I use my powerful tongue


Ahhh, I do those in the smith machine.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2005)

Gonna get my ass kicked by Rock Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Ahhh, I do those in the smith machine.


Oh your just wrong!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I actually liked it better than DB's. No, I don't do them with my teeth   I use my powerful tongue


I chose to use my powerful....wait..this IS a family orientated forum...I'll just that gem to myself..


----------



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I chose to use my powerful....wait..this IS a family orientated forum...I'll just that gem to myself..


  pffft yeah right....

Hey Dave


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2005)

hey, meatball! Happy New Year!
Who's Dave? You silly, musculy, bumpy guy....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey Rock.... you know I can relate.  Every exercise you listed in your last wo can cause my elbow to flair up.  My guess is the heavy pushdowns were the worst.

Mine doesn't usually bother me when doing squats, but the other day it felt uncomfortable to bend it, especially before I was warmed up.  When it is feeling good, heavy deads are fine, but if it is bothering me, the heavy weight pulling down on the elbow joint isn't a good thing.

Have you been heating it up before the wo?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> pffft yeah right....
> 
> Hey Dave


Hey Pete, welcome back!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey, meatball! Happy New Year!
> Who's Dave? You silly, musculy, bumpy guy....


I'm dave you big dork!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hey Rock.... you know I can relate.  Every exercise you listed in your last wo can cause my elbow to flair up.  My guess is the heavy pushdowns were the worst.
> 
> Mine doesn't usually bother me when doing squats, but the other day it felt uncomfortable to bend it, especially before I was warmed up.  When it is feeling good, heavy deads are fine, but if it is bothering me, the heavy weight pulling down on the elbow joint isn't a good thing.
> 
> Have you been heating it up before the wo?


Actually, the speed bench is what started it hurting. I think the sudden movement gets it going. If I go heavy on pushdowns that does hurt, but what I was doing wasn't really that heavy.

I think it hurts with squats because I try to grip as narrow as possible, but my arms are not very flexible as of late. 

I did warm it up with moist heat right before the w/o and it did much better for awhile, but then it just went.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2005)

Ran 4 miles in 38 min I think. I was on one treadmill and was doing great, a little over 20 min and I had the pace set on 7.5. Not tired or anything and had my rythym going. Accidently snatched the emergency stop cord and the treadmill came to a complete stop. I tried to get it going again but it wouldn't so I had to quickly grab all my stuff and jump onto the next one and set it all up again. Didn't get my pace or groove back. I was a bit pissed.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'm dave you big dork!!!


Not very smart is he.....


----------



## Du (Jan 4, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'm dave you big dork!!!


david allan coe?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> david allan coe?


I think I know another dork


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

Why arent you running with your friend?


----------



## Du (Jan 4, 2005)

Im boycotting the new journal. FYI.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why arent you running with your friend?


Because we had sex and then things got weird.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

Oh..


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2005)

That was just a joke LOL!!!! She doesn't go to my gym and I've been running inside. We're getting together on Thursday though. 

Sorry, I couldn't resist that


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'm dave you big dork!!!


no...no you are not...u are the rock..dont confuse me....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Not very smart is he.....


Don't you have a kangaroo to go mate with....


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Don't you have a kangaroo to go mate with....


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Journal Break*

*A new chapter in this journal- *


YM is always changing his routine every few weeks based on his time, life and how he feels. That's what I'm going to try and do here. I feel I try different "programs" and I keep with it till I hurt myself because I don't allow myself the room to back off and change something. So now this is all based on what I feel my body can handle. For example, the rest of this week will most likely be higher reps and not going to failure, give my elbow some breathing room. 

My diet will still be the same unless I start putting unwanted weight back on. I still plan to run or do the elliptical 3-4 times a week. If it's after a weight session I'll up the intensity and not go over 16 min.

I tried this back a few months ago, but my improv w/o's turned into P/RR/S, which turned into HIT which turned into Max OT which turned into Westside, LOL. I just need to put more mental focus into figuring what do *I* need to do for *me* and stop trying to do program.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2005)

I think you know enough about lifting now to be able to handle that well bud, go for it


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

Yup, sounds good.  Train by instinct works well for some.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 4, 2005)

I agree.  I rarely have followed a particular program.  Whenever I do, parts of it I don't like or agree with.  I try to incorporate certain things I like about the various programs.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks guys. My problem is sometimes I just don't want to think LOL. I'd rather follow what's already written down so it'll be a chore to really examine what I need to do. I question myself alot too.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2005)

Grabbed this split from Patricks journal, maybe it'll work for me 


*chest/back
legs/spinal erector
off
shoulders arms
chest/back
off*etc......in a two on one off fashion if recovery is good.

But is it bad to have shoulders/arms and then the next day chest/back? And where should I put calves and abs?!?

I was thinking of doing my running on off days and maybe chest/back or shoulders/arms days.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2005)

My split at the moment is:
Monday: Delts/bis calves
Tuesday: Legs abs
Wednes: Off
Thursday: Chest/tris calves
Friday: Back abs

i got 2 days separating every body part except chest/tris which means i do less for tris. I like it alot, i've had nothing feeling fatiugued when i've trained.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2005)

That looks like a good split Pete. What I like about the other is every week a bodypart get's worked twice and it cycles around.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2005)

Yeah just watch the overtraining....  (bet you knew i was gonna say that)
Your smart and will know how it's feeling for you


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> My split at the moment is:
> Monday: Delts/bis calves
> Tuesday: Legs abs
> Wednes: Off
> ...


I was doing close to the same, but delt and chest were opposite.
Now, I go:
1) legs
2) chest / bis
3) off
4) back
5) delts / tris
6) off

(i do legs 1st 'cause I find ways to skip them...so I do them first, plus it is snow board season..get the legs out of the way, won't be tired when hit the slopes...)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 5, 2005)

I change up my program every couple weeks in order to reach my goals and to cater to whatever life brings for that week. I normally like set routines but gauging on how my body feels I have the flexibility to change my workout whenever I feel it necessary and not feel bad about it. Especially since I play competitive sports, it seems every couple weeks a different muscle group is more sore than than another muscle group so I change my routine for the week to avoid injuries.

As Rock said - as long as I am making progress as far as lifting the same weight for more reps OR upping the weight and using the same reps - I'm happy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2005)

Nothing happening today. Got home at 8am and slept till 10am. Now just trying to stay awake till tonight.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2005)

Coffee............


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2005)

I wish. I'm trying to stop caffeine for awhile. Just porn and music


----------



## Du (Jan 5, 2005)

Eat an apple, itll help you get awake. No joke.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2005)

Really man? I've got an apple right here, I'll go ahead and eat it!  Oh, and I have a plate of pasta too. I might as well eat that too  Hmmmm.... Where's the chips and caramel dip for the apple....?


----------



## Du (Jan 5, 2005)

Haha. Of course if you eat too much youll get sleepy. 

But yea, seriously, eat the apple, itll help.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2005)

Cool, thanks buddy. I am going to eat the pasta though too, LOL


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I wish. I'm trying to stop caffeine for awhile. Just porn and music


Porn will make you sleepy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2005)

Only after the fact


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2005)

Ahhhhh... yes.....


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 5, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Porn will make you sleepy



Hrm, that's why I've been so lethargic lately...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 6, 2005)

How's the arm feeling Rock?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hrm, that's why I've been so lethargic lately...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> How's the arm feeling Rock?


It's feeling a bit tender. I'm about to head to the gym (I was off last night!!!!!   ) So I'll use the moist heat on it and keep my weights very light. I don't plan to really come close to failure on anything. See if I can baby it back that way. How are you doing buddy?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 6, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> It's feeling a bit tender. I'm about to head to the gym (I was off last night!!!!!   ) So I'll use the moist heat on it and keep my weights very light. I don't plan to really come close to failure on anything. See if I can baby it back that way. How are you doing buddy?




Good thinking  !!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Good thinking  !!


Thanks YM! I'm learning


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Push Day 1*

I decided to go with Push/Pull/Legs. I'll do 2 on 1 off for starters and go by feel. If I need more time off I'll take it. For Push I'll rotate the emphasis for Chest/Shoulders and Tri's. 

*Went very light today*

*Pushdowns-*
80 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 8

*Wide Grip Bench- (as wide as possible)*
135 x 8
165 x 8
165 x 8

*HS Incline-*
140 x 12
140 x 12

*Plate Raise-*
45 x 9 (too heavy for my rep range)
35 x 12

*Reverse Pec Deck-*
75 x 20
75 x 20

*Side Lateral Raise-*
10 x 20
10 x 20 w/ a 15 sec hold on the last rep

*Ran 1.70 miles in 16 minutes.*

*Lifting portion of w/o took 30 min*. RI's were less than a minute, they will be longer if and when I go heavier.

No elbow problem at all, used moist heat before w/o and ice right after. Only set that was to failure was the Side Lateral Raise, my shoulders were just so tired by that point.

The Wide Grip Bench was my first time. Felt weird, it was incredibly light, yet very heavy at the same time, LOL. I brought it down pretty high on my chest, felt like the right place for it. 

I wanted to run farther in 16 min, but I just couldn't catch my breath this morning.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Ice pack*

For anyone interested I found a pretty cool ice pack at CVS yesterday. It's reusable and it's sticky. You just wrap it around your arm (it's pretty long so it covers a good bit of your arm) and it stays there. Perfect coolness! Today is my second day using it, I like it better after putting it in the Fridge. Here is a link if anyone's interested.- http://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/cvs/gateway/detail?prodid=207094&previousURI=/CVSApp/cvs/gateway/search?ActiveCat=499^Query=instant+cold+therapy+wrap


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 6, 2005)

i was reading gococks "i wanna be a post whore" it's _really _funny. he was just posting to get his count up to 1,000. check it out if you get a chance.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2005)

I've got errands to do today but hopefully I'll be back soon. I saw it earlier and wanted to read it. These people really should know that the whoring goes in Rock's Whoring Thread though


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2005)

Errands


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 6, 2005)

Rock....


Man, your journal is extremely interesting.  HIT ah?  I know of HIIT, but not to familiar with HIT, I guess I'll have to read a little more about it as I am formulating a workout that will allow me to lose fat, lose bad weight and kick my own ass into shape again.  I also see that this workout has been kind to your elbow, that's important because I have to include rotator exercises in my training routines.....We'll see how that goes....
Anyway, it's great to be back and reading......

Take care....


----------



## Du (Jan 6, 2005)

HIT? Fantasma, youre lookin at last week. Hes on PL now!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 6, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> HIT? Fantasma, youre lookin at last week. Hes on PL now!


I noticed after I posted...Still, HIT seems intriguing....a-reading I must go....


----------



## Du (Jan 6, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I noticed after I posted...Still, HIT seems intriguing....a-reading I must go....


HIT is great, better than any other workout, IMO.  

Check out http://www.drdarden.com/


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 6, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> HIT is great, better than any other workout, IMO.
> 
> Check out http://www.drdarden.com/


Thank you sir......


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Errands


What's so funny about that?!?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Rock....
> 
> 
> Man, your journal is extremely interesting.  HIT ah?  I know of HIIT, but not to familiar with HIT, I guess I'll have to read a little more about it as I am formulating a workout that will allow me to lose fat, lose bad weight and kick my own ass into shape again.  I also see that this workout has been kind to your elbow, that's important because I have to include rotator exercises in my training routines.....We'll see how that goes....
> ...


HIT is great as Du510 said, I highly recommend it and think it would be good for you. Nice to have you back Tony.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> HIT? Fantasma, youre lookin at last week. Hes on PL now!


HIT was TWO weeks ago, PL was last week, I'm onto something entirely new this week


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2005)

You doing Errands... That is what


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2005)

I can do errands (one of which is hopefully adding onto my tattoo  )


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 6, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> HIT is great as Du510 said, I highly recommend it and think it would be good for you. Nice to have you back Tony.


Nice to be back Rock.....


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 7, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I can do errands (one of which is hopefully adding onto my tattoo  )


Any new Tat work ?


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 7, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I decided to go with Push/Pull/Legs. I'll do 2 on 1 off for starters and go by feel. If I need more time off I'll take it. For Push I'll rotate the emphasis for Chest/Shoulders and Tri's.
> 
> *Went very light today*
> 
> ...



Good w/o Rock. Had to go back alittle with all the WHORING   in here.  
As far as the WG Bench I know the feeling. I've done all three everyonce in awhile and it throws you off. You ever get a Captain of Crush??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Any new Tat work ?


No, but Meghan got some. So I stayed with her and then went over what i want added. She needs to draw it up so hopefully next Wed I'll have more


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Good w/o Rock. Had to go back alittle with all the WHORING   in here.
> As far as the WG Bench I know the feeling. I've done all three everyonce in awhile and it throws you off. You ever get a Captain of Crush??


Hey Matthew! Whoring? What whoring, LOL. If you want to see journal whoring go to GG's journal, LOL. It's just teasing in here 

I haven't gotten the COC yet, still recovering from christmas financially, LOL. Have yours arrived yet?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2005)

Got any pics of Meghan


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Pull Day*

*Reverse Pulldown-*
120 x 8
120 x 8
120 x 8

*HS Row-*
300 x 5
300 x 5
300 x 5

*Incline DB Curl-*
25 x 15
25 x 15

*Face Pull Sitting Down-*
30 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 10

*BB Shrug-*
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 9

*Rope Crunch-*
150 x 10
150 x 10
150 x 10
150 x 10

*Hammer Curl-*
20 x 20
20 x 20

16 min on Elliptical Trainer, went 1.58 miles

Great w/o today, no arm pain. Still going light but today was a bit heavier then planned. 

Hit Failure on the reverse pulldown on last set. 

HS Row was a bit cheated toward the end. 

Incline DB curl was impossibly light but I didn't want to overtax my elbow

Face Pull was light too, but again with the angle I want to start slow.

Shrugs- I don't know what my problem is. I was doing 315 for 10 reps and know 225 is heavy. But I guess it doesn't matter as long as I'm working hard.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Got any pics of Meghan


Not yet, when I get a digital I'll take a bunch


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Reverse Pulldown-*
> 120 x 8
> 120 x 8
> 120 x 8
> ...



Pussy

J/K  what gave on the shrugs?  Grip?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Pussy
> 
> J/K  what gave on the shrugs?  Grip?


You are what you ea...nevermind  No, I used straps. I'm just tiring quickly, the first few reps are no problem, then around 5 I'm struggling to shrug and get good rom on it. But on the other hand I was thinking my traps look more pronounced then they ever have before.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 7, 2005)

Rock WHORE said:
			
		

> *HS Row-
> *300 x 5
> 300 x 5
> 300 x 5


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 7, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> No, but Meghan got some. So I stayed with her and then went over what i want added. She needs to draw it up so hopefully next Wed I'll have more


You still doing the Meghan thing ? ! 

EDIT : ok I saw Jakes reply and thought i would clarify. Working out and running was what I meant .


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2005)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You still doing the Meghan thing ? !
> 
> EDIT : ok I saw Jakes reply and thought i would clarify. Working out and running was what I meant .


Yes I'm still "doing the Meghan thing" LOL!!! Just hanging out now though, too cold to run and haven't gotten her in the gym yet.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 8, 2005)

I have read a bit about Meghan, but I have never really understood the relationship. Please PM me Rock.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 8, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Shrugs- I don't know what my problem is. I was doing 315 for 10 reps and know 225 is heavy. But I guess it doesn't matter as long as I'm working hard.


Nice...
I have not done BB shrugs in a long time..I ahve no idea what I can do...
I use DB's...there was a guy in the gym tonight doing them...he was rolling his shoulders...I wanted to walk over and give the tip to NOT roll them...but I didn't. I dunno...most guys...don't like it when other people try to give advice..and I won't..unless  see someone doing something that would actually hurt themselves...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 8, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Reverse Pulldown-*
> 120 x 8
> 120 x 8
> 120 x 8
> ...


 
Looks like someone is starting to take his own advise and work smarter to avoid injuries


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I have read a bit about Meghan, but I have never really understood the relationship. Please PM me Rock.


PM coming your way buddy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Nice...
> I have not done BB shrugs in a long time..I ahve no idea what I can do...
> I use DB's...there was a guy in the gym tonight doing them...he was rolling his shoulders...I wanted to walk over and give the tip to NOT roll them...but I didn't. I dunno...most guys...don't like it when other people try to give advice..and I won't..unless  see someone doing something that would actually hurt themselves...


I'd never get a w/o done if I was constantly showing people what they are doing wrong, LOL. The worst is when your doing a lift correctly, and someone comes up and tries to tell you how to do it better, LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Looks like someone is starting to take his own advise and work smarter to avoid injuries


Hey, I'm trying. I do well with this for a few w/o's then I get the itch for a PB  The important thing is my elbow was hurting and I've been able to continue working out!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 9, 2005)

Hey Dave, how was the weekend??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2005)

I worked yesterday and ended up calling in today. Dave's sick now too


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'd never get a w/o done if I was constantly showing people what they are doing wrong, LOL. The worst is when your doing a lift correctly, and someone comes up and tries to tell you how to do it better, LOL.


yep-
that is why I just do my own thing...and I have had a couple guys try the tell me what to do sa well...


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 9, 2005)

Being sick BLows.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hell ya! Are you sick too Luke? I'm feeling a bit better today so I'm gonna try the gym. Luckily I had already asked off for Today thru Wed.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hell ya! Are you sick too Luke? I'm feeling a bit better today so I'm gonna try the gym. Luckily I had already asked off for Today thru Wed.


I'm borderline


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'm borderline


Take it easy then bro! Don't wanna see you get sick.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Take it easy then bro! Don't wanna see you get sick.


Thanks man, I think I just need more sleep though.  I'm good


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Legs*

*Hypers-* 
0 x 3
25 x 3
35 x 3
45 x 3

*Deads-*
135 x 2
225 x 2
315 x 1 (WTF!!!)

*Squat-*
135 x 8
155 x 8
165 x 8

*Leg Press-*
450 x 8
540 x 8
540 x 8

*Leg Curl-*
120 x 6
130 x 6
140 x 6

*Jerk, Clean and Press-*
95 x 8
115 x 7
125 x 5

*Leg Ext-*
70 x 12
70 x 12
70 x 12

*Sitting Calf-* 
135 x 10

Total W/O- 46 min

Alright, something went wrong with the *Deads.* I know it's been awhile but I've been doing heavy GM's and squats. I was up to 445 for Deads and I almost passed out with 315 today?!? Per Ris I started working out w/o carbs pre w/o, maybe that has something to do with it    Or I still don't feel good, could be that too.

*Squats-* wasn't planning on doing them today but since I bombed on Deads I went to squats. Going heavy for singles is much easier for me than for reps. Felt very tired doing these, not heavy but tired. Plus I felt a sharp pain on the medial part of my knee. Went on though

*Leg Press-* Nothing exciting here, my stomach stops my legs coming much lower than 90* angle, LOL

*Leg Curl-* all 3 sets were easy

*Jerk, Clean and Press-* Is that what I did called? Started off floor, picked bar up to shoulders and then pressed. Anyway, first time doing these. Coulda done more last set but I was wary my form was slipping. This felt more like a cardio exercise, I was breathing so hard by the end.

*Leg Ext-* 1st set easy, 2nd set hardly made it, 3rd set felt real heavy, don't know how I got all 12 reps.

*Sitting Calf*- only 1 set since I haven't done calves in awhile and I want to walk tomorrow!

Overall a good w/o though I feel pretty sick on my stomach right now. Don't know if it's being sick or lack of pre w/o carbs.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Thanks man, I think I just need more sleep though.  I'm good


Me too, but I haven't been sleeping at night.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 10, 2005)

I always see stars if I attempt to dead anything more than 305. 

That was alot of work Rock.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I always see stars if I attempt to dead anything more than 305.


But 315 was a warm-up not that long ago. I barely got it up today. That was not a good feeling LOL.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> But 315 was a warm-up not that long ago. I barely got it up today. That was not a good feeling LOL.


Give yourself some REAL time to adjust to the no carbs and your strength will probably come back slowly.   Hell i train on an empty stomach , always have .  HMMMM  maybe thats why my strength sucks   Oh well, maybe Ill try something different some day . Hard to teach and old dog new tricks ya know .


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Give yourself some REAL time to adjust to the no carbs and your strength will probably come back slowly.   Hell i train on an empty stomach , always have .  *HMMMM  maybe thats why my strength sucks *   Oh well, maybe Ill try something different some day . Hard to teach and old dog new tricks ya know .


Oh give me a fu*king break, LOL. Yeah, your weak Gary! That's why you lift so much more than me  But your right, I prob just need time to adjust. I just don't like that dizzy, weak feeling though.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Oh give me a fu*king break, LOL. Yeah, your weak Gary! That's why you lift so much more than me  But your right, I prob just need time to adjust. I just don't like that dizzy, weak feeling though.


  Thanks Rock.   That could be scarey.  Maybe you should try cutting back to no carbs instead of just BOOM  no carbs ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2005)

That's a good idea, but I'm not really an "ease into it" kinda guy! LOL. I'll be fine soon and I'm sure some of it's got to do with not sleeping and being sick lately. But honestly, I'll be gunshy of deads for a bit now


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2005)

What is with the light weight on the Hypers? 

and I don't don't know what the deal is with the deads :Shrug:  I don't think I would ever workout with out some carbs pre workout... Just me though


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 10, 2005)

What's doing Rock?

How's that elbow?

I have almost finished reading Darden's HIT book.  Really interesting stuff.  I also looked into Max OT Cardio.  It seems like something that I like to do.  I usually challenge myself in the bike to go faster than the last time, so we'll see what happens.
Either way, tomorrow is D-Day with Max OT and I will do this for a month or until my shoulder is better.......
Thanks du and Rock for the informatin....


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> What is with the light weight on the Hypers?
> 
> and I don't don't know what the deal is with the deads :Shrug:  I don't think I would ever workout with out some carbs pre workout... Just me though


The hypers are just to warm up my back smartass!    I wouldn't normally think to do that either, but it worked for Pete and Deadbolt's lost a lot of weight, very minimal muscle doing it. So I'll give it a go for a few and see for myself.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> What's doing Rock?
> 
> How's that elbow?
> 
> ...


Hey Tony. Elbow's doing well, thanks. I think I'm learning my limits. Good luck and if you need anything don't hesitate to holla!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2005)

So I get home after the gym, feel sick and tired. Take a shower, put on nice clothes and get in the car to go to Bed Bath and beyond for a new George Foreman. Just as I start the car, Meghan calls, says it's nice out (It's freaking 40* out) and she wants to go running. Well, needless to say I changed my clothes and we went for 2.75 miles. LOL. Now I feel even worse


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> So I get home after the gym, feel sick and tired. Take a shower, put on nice clothes and get in the car to go to Bed Bath and beyond for a new George Foreman. Just as I start the car, Meghan calls, says it's nice out (It's freaking 40* out) and she wants to go running. Well, needless to say I changed my clothes and we went for 2.75 miles. LOL. Now I feel even worse


Ahhhhhh The power of .... LOL 

Hey Rock , thanks for the breathing tip on squats !   I went a little heavier today and it went  better than last time


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> So I get home after the gym, feel sick and tired. Take a shower, put on nice clothes and get in the car to go to Bed Bath and beyond for a new George Foreman. Just as I start the car, Meghan calls, says it's nice out (It's freaking 40* out) and she wants to go running. Well, needless to say I changed my clothes and we went for 2.75 miles. LOL. Now I feel even worse


They say there aren't many things better than working out with your mate for, well, you know.....
If my wife says "let's play some basketball outside", I am putting on my high tops and my tank top and do some dunking... (because I do fly, right?  Fat, short, white guy, right....).

 By the way, it's 80 degrees and sunny out here in Miami........


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhh The power of .... LOL
> 
> Hey Rock , thanks for the breathing tip on squats !   I went a little heavier today and it went  better than last time


Oh yes, there is some power there LOL! Glad it worked for you!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> They say there aren't many things better than working out with your mate for, well, you know.....
> If my wife says "let's play some basketball outside", I am putting on my high tops and my tank top and do some dunking... (because I do fly, right?  Fat, short, white guy, right....).
> 
> By the way, it's 80 degrees and sunny out here in Miami........


Unfortunately Meghan's not my mate. Wait, I don't mean for that to sound the way it did   So your wife plays basketball with you? That's awesome.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Hypers-*
> 0 x 3
> 25 x 3
> 35 x 3
> ...




damn that is a lot of work for the legs and a lot of the same movement  (Hip ext) in one workout (deads, squats, LP, cleans)!!!!

You either did clean and press or clean and jerk (either split jerks or push jerks).  get it right you jerk.

this workout needs to be honed down and more focused.  I would have cleand first also.  Or squated then done cleans.  Also, you should do less reps on the cleans and either (a) go for speed or (b) go for heavy singles (provided you have good form).


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> damn that is a lot of work for the legs and a lot of the same movement  (Hip ext) in one workout (deads, squats, LP, cleans)!!!!
> 
> You either did clean and press or clean and jerk (either split jerks or push jerks).  get it right you jerk.
> 
> this workout needs to be honed down and more focused.  I would have cleand first also.  Or squated then done cleans.  Also, you should do less reps on the cleans and either (a) go for speed or (b) go for heavy singles (provided you have good form).


Well I was only going to do deads and not squats, but I felt I lost it early on so I switched to squats. I guess I did clean and press, and yes I am a jerk 

Maybe next time I'll do squats first then cleans. If I go for heavy singles, how many sets should I be doing? Why not do it for reps?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Well I was only going to do deads and not squats, but I felt I lost it early on so I switched to squats. I guess I did clean and press, and yes I am a jerk
> 
> Maybe next time I'll do squats first then cleans. If I go for heavy singles, how many sets should I be doing? Why not do it for reps?




If you are doing heavy singles then do it first.  Why do an explosive power exercise for reps?  It is meant to be an all out effort, not a marathon.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> If you are doing heavy singles then do it first.  Why do an explosive power exercise for reps?  It is meant to be an all out effort, not a marathon.


Gotcha! Thanks Patrick.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately Meghan's not my mate. Wait, I don't mean for that to sound the way it did  So your wife plays basketball with you? That's awesome.


I guess I should read more carefully and get some sleep........
I am literally running on around 7 hours of sleep in two days.  Yesterday we celebrated my boy's 1st birthday and I was cooking until 2 am the day before.  Got to sleep at around 4:45 am and woke up at 7:30 am yesterday.  The party ended at around 6:00 pm and we went home to put stuff away.  We ended up going to sleep at around 12:30 am and waking up today at around 5:00 am because Hell Boy, as I call my son now, woke up for milk.  I blinked and it was 6:00 am and time to get up.......My mind isn't functioning well...bear with me... 
See?  I need sleep.  I have given you a source of mindless dribble and a lot of information that wasn't necessary.....


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I guess I should read more carefully and get some sleep........
> I am literally running on around 7 hours of sleep in two days.  Yesterday we celebrated my boy's 1st birthday and I was cooking until 2 am the day before.  Got to sleep at around 4:45 am and woke up at 7:30 am yesterday.  The party ended at around 6:00 pm and we went home to put stuff away.  We ended up going to sleep at around 12:30 am and waking up today at around 5:00 am because Hell Boy, as I call my son now, woke up for milk.  I blinked and it was 6:00 am and time to get up.......My mind isn't functioning well...bear with me...
> See?  I need sleep.  I have given you a source of mindless dribble and a lot of information that wasn't necessary.....


LOL, I feel for you Tony! I hope you get some sleep soon!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately Meghan's not my mate. Wait, I don't mean for that to sound the way it did  So your wife plays basketball with you? That's awesome.


My wife was a high school athlete.  She played volleyball and basketball and was a starter on both teams.  In Baskeball she was a center at all of her 5'5"....
We play basketball, tennis, racketball, softball, football, you name it.....
Well, at least we used to, until the two monsters came to the map and our time got cut in half....


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2005)

Yuck, I got sick again a few hours back. I wonder if it was from the w/o or ECY w/drawal or am I just sick?


----------



## Du (Jan 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yuck, I got sick again a few hours back. I wonder if it was from the w/o or ECY w/drawal or am I just sick?


I think its gay-post withdrawl youre going through. Dont worry buddy, the first few days are the hardest. Max told me so.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2005)

Dude, do you have gas tonight or what? LOL. I can't help it, no gays have hit on me in the past few days.


----------



## Du (Jan 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Dude, do you have gas tonight or what? LOL. I can't help it, no gays have hit on me in the past few days.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Dude, do you have gas tonight or what? LOL. I can't help it, no gays have hit on me in the past few days.


Don't make me remove your quote from my sig.  Please keep those comments to yourself


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 10, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> I think its gay-post withdrawl youre going through. Dont worry buddy, the first few days are the hardest. Max told me so.


...and where has Max gone off to.....


----------



## Rissole (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## Velvet (Jan 11, 2005)

Boys boys boys 

Morning Rocky Baby


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey there sexy. At least someone's nice to me around here


----------



## Velvet (Jan 11, 2005)

ohhhhh, but I can be mean too


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey there sexy. At least someone's nice to me around here


shut it, asswipe..er..I mean..good morning, bud!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 11, 2005)

Yea, g'morning bastard.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ohhhhh, but I can be mean too


But that's my kinda mean


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2005)

Morning Mike and Luke,


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2005)

*Push*

*Pushdown-*
80 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 8

*Bench-*
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
195 x 5

*HS Incline-*
150 x 12
150 x 12

*HS MP-*
180 x 6
180 x 5.5
160 x 6

*Reverse Peck Deck-*
90 x 20
90 x 20

*Pec Deck-*
120 x 20
120 x 20

*One Arm Reverse Pushdown-*
30 x 10
30 x 10

*WO Time- 33min*

Not a bad w/o, but still not feeling good. Felt like I was going to yack the entire w/o. Still do.

*Bench-* Not too heavy, just wanted to change reps a bit. Didn't go to failure on any of these.

*HS Incline-* Last set was almost to failure. Higher reps get me. Weight is up 10lbs from last week, same reps.

*HS MP-* For some reason this was a challenge. Wasn't planning on going to failure but it felt heavy so I ended up going to failure on each set.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 11, 2005)

Good morning Sir.....

You are feeling sick and are still doing them kick-ass workouts.  Great work.....

I'll be by later....


----------



## Du (Jan 11, 2005)

Is this still powerlifting?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 11, 2005)

So how is the new Job going?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Good morning Sir.....
> 
> You are feeling sick and are still doing them kick-ass workouts.  Great work.....
> 
> I'll be by later....


Thanks Tony, I'm thinking I shouldn't have gone now though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Is this still powerlifting?


It's "rehabing my elbow"


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> So how is the new Job going?


I'm still stuck between jobs, I'm getting alot of runaround. So right now I'm starting to get a wee bit pissed. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 11, 2005)

RockA'doodle doo said:
			
		

> *HS MP-
> *180 x 6
> 180 x 5.5
> 160 x 6


You MP almost the same as your bench w/o... what's up with that?


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 11, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You MP almost the same as your bench w/o... what's up with that?




That has to be a machine.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2005)

Way to go Rock ! Taker care of that elbow


----------



## Rissole (Jan 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Not a bad w/o, but still not feeling good. Felt like I was going to yack the entire w/o. Still do.


Is that from the shake still??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You MP almost the same as your bench w/o... what's up with that?


That's Hammer Smith MP.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Is that from the shake still??


I don't know, I haven't really slept for a few nights. Might be from that.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Way to go Rock ! Taker care of that elbow


Thanks Gary! It's doing well so far.


----------



## Du (Jan 11, 2005)

hi Rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> hi Rock


Not again, LOL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Went to the doc today. Turns out I've got depression and anxiety. I'm sooooo excited now LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I don't know, I haven't really slept for a few nights. Might be from that.


I would have suggested a shot of Nyquil-
it will nock you out..
AND:
it is the:
itchy
coughing
fever
aches
stuffy head
so you can rest medicine..


----------



## BritChick (Jan 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Not again, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwww... but at least you still have your sense of humour.   
Sorry to hear you're going through this, went through a bout of the same a few years back and it sucked, the good news is it was short lived once I got on some meds for a while and lessened my stress load, did the doc prescribe meds for you?

Oh and hello!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Not again, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Rock ! 

HMMMM  that doesn't sound like a fun combination. What was his treatment ?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

beer..


----------



## Rissole (Jan 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I don't know, I haven't really slept for a few nights. Might be from that.


Hmmmm getting no sleep knocks you round heaps....  

I would prescribe beer too


----------



## Du (Jan 11, 2005)

hey rock-

http://www.joeskopec.com/ruspeak.html

Thought you might find that of some interest.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 11, 2005)

Heya rock....just stoppin in to say whats up.  Sorry to hear aboyut the depression man.

PS:  I agree with Riss...his solution will solve it all LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

that sir...would be MY stroke of genius soloution, thank you very little..

Brilliant!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 11, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You MP almost the same as your bench w/o... what's up with that?



It's hammer strength military press.  I'm sure it's not exactly the same.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I would have suggested a shot of Nyquil-
> it will nock you out..
> AND:
> it is the:
> ...


Screw the nyquil. It's tequila tonight baby!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Awwww... but at least you still have your sense of humour.
> Sorry to hear you're going through this, went through a bout of the same a few years back and it sucked, the good news is it was short lived once I got on some meds for a while and lessened my stress load, did the doc prescribe meds for you?
> 
> Oh and hello!


Hey Kerry, I've missed you! I'm really not upset I'm going through this, I'm actually pretty relieved to be honest. To learn the things I thought made me a bad person for the past 7-8 years really isn't my fault, I just never thought it was depression. I'm excited and nervous to take the meds and see how that helps. He gave me Lexapro to start out with.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Damn Rock !
> 
> HMMMM  that doesn't sound like a fun combination. What was his treatment ?


Lexapro. I'm getting blood tests here in a few days just to make sure it's not thyroid related or anything. Then I'll be seeing him again in 5 weeks so he can see if the lexapro is working and strong enough or not.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> beer..


No, Tequila


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> hey rock-
> 
> http://www.joeskopec.com/ruspeak.html
> 
> Thought you might find that of some interest.


Oh hey, that's awesome. Thanks Du510. Do they recommend any accessory lifts on those days also do you know? Now I'm anxious to go back to doing that, LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya rock....just stoppin in to say whats up.  Sorry to hear aboyut the depression man.
> 
> PS:  I agree with Riss...his solution will solve it all LOL.


Thanks Dead. And again, it's gotta be tequila


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2005)

Well, going today to get my tattoo added onto!  I'm so excited. 

No sleep again though last night. I feel like I'm floating in fog or something. At least I don't feel like hurling right now


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

Makes 41 hours for me i can sleep sometimes i just don't.


----------



## Du (Jan 12, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Well, going today to get my tattoo added onto!  I'm so excited.
> 
> No sleep again though last night. I feel like I'm floating in fog or something. At least I don't feel like hurling right now


Rock, take some melatonin. I take it when I cant sleep, and I then sleep great. Seriously, look into it. Its dirt cheap too.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

my kids take melatonin n it works it's a natural supplement.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 12, 2005)

Morning Rocky Baby, My mom is going thru the same thing as you, she was also diagnosed with anxiety and depression   She was prescribed Paxil but she's trying to get off it as soon as possible.  Just be careful with the drug and monitor yourself closely!  YOu definately have the right attitude tho, it's nice to know what's wrong so you can fix it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Makes 41 hours for me i can sleep sometimes i just don't.


You need to sleep Marcia LOL!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Rock, take some melatonin. I take it when I cant sleep, and I then sleep great. Seriously, look into it. Its dirt cheap too.


I'll drop by a vitamin shop today and pick some up  I've been taking ZMA but I guess that doesn't help you "fall" asleep.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Rocky Baby, My mom is going thru the same thing as you, she was also diagnosed with anxiety and depression   She was prescribed Paxil but she's trying to get off it as soon as possible.  Just be careful with the drug and monitor yourself closely!  YOu definately have the right attitude tho, it's nice to know what's wrong so you can fix it


Thanks Jeni  I've been given a pretty low dose to start off with so I don't think I need to worry about the dosage yet. How's your mom doing now?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2005)

Did Elliptical Trainer today. 40 minutes went 3.65 miles. Trying to keep my HR around 135.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 12, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Kerry, I've missed you! I'm really not upset I'm going through this, I'm actually pretty relieved to be honest. To learn the things I thought made me a bad person for the past 7-8 years really isn't my fault, I just never thought it was depression. I'm excited and nervous to take the meds and see how that helps. He gave me Lexapro to start out with.



I understand being nervous about taking the meds, I didn't want to at first either, mine was a short lived thing and I was off them withing 6 months.
Rod suffers with chronic depression, he's been on Celexa for the past couple of years now... it's the difference for him between functioning and not functioning.
Good luck David.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 12, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I was thinking of dropping outta the IM competition yesterday considering the lack of competition but then I thought _"What the hell, maybe someone here will surprise me and bring *something* to the table soon." _ Guess we'll see. Not holding my breath.



Hey Pussy... Just wanted to make sure you know I am going to kick your ass


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 12, 2005)

Fuck pharmies.  Just start smoking pot.  That will help your depression and anxiety.


----------



## Du (Jan 12, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Fuck pharmies. Just start smoking pot. That will help your depression and anxiety.


The munchies wotn help you cut though.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 12, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> You need to sleep Marcia LOL!


No joke!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I understand being nervous about taking the meds, I didn't want to at first either, mine was a short lived thing and I was off them withing 6 months.
> Rod suffers with chronic depression, he's been on Celexa for the past couple of years now... it's the difference for him between functioning and not functioning.
> Good luck David.


Thanks Kerry, that's good things to hear!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Hey Pussy... Just wanted to make sure you know I am going to kick your ass


Haha, LOL!!! I don't know Iain, I just came back from the tattoo parlor and had some nice muscle defination tatooed in!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Fuck pharmies.  Just start smoking pot.  That will help your depression and anxiety.


I've never smoked pot. I tried to get the Doc to give me some for medicinal purposed but that didn't fly, neither did the steriod request


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> The munchies wotn help you cut though.


he can eat rice cakes..


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 12, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> he can eat rice cakes..


Sounds like you've tried it


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 12, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Lexapro. I'm getting blood tests here in a few days just to make sure it's not thyroid related or anything. Then I'll be seeing him again in 5 weeks so he can see if the lexapro is working and strong enough or not.


What you need is some good ole testosterone .  Seriously, before the steroid 'witch hunt' in the early 90's, test was actually prescribed for depression and anxiety.  Funny how now, test is KNOWN to cause roid rage .

Anyway, best of luck Rock.  Depression is an awful thing.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Sounds like you've tried it


I have, but I prefer Rice Crispy Treats..hence my fat arse weighing in at a chunky 205...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> What you need is some good ole testosterone .  Seriously, before the steroid 'witch hunt' in the early 90's, test was actually prescribed for depression and anxiety.  Funny how now, test is KNOWN to cause roid rage .
> 
> Anyway, best of luck Rock.  Depression is an awful thing.


Thanks JD. You might be right too. I had my test levels tested awhile back and they were pretty low. Guess it's time for Rob's Anabolic Matrix eh?!? LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2005)

Well, I start my new job unofficially but primarily (meaning I no longer work both jobs) on Monday. Nervous and excited.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2005)

Here is a pic of the addition to my tattoo yesterday. That cost me $200.   Still alot of work to get done too.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 13, 2005)

Crouching tiger, hidden dragon


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2005)

Sweet tat Rock, I like it   You have freckles   I'm not the only one with them here


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 13, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Well, I start my new job unofficially but primarily (meaning I no longer work both jobs) on Monday. Nervous and excited.


Good for you !  Nice tat work . Does the place that did the work have a website ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Sweet tat Rock, I like it   You have freckles   I'm not the only one with them here


Thanks Jeni. I hate my freckles, LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Good for you !  Nice tat work . Does the place that did the work have a website ?


Thanks Gary. I think they do have a website but I left the card at home. I'll post it later when I get home.  Addie did that tattoo, I really like going to her. I can just say what I'm thinking or want and she does a great job creating it. I have a pic of everything else I'll get done to it that she drew and it looks really cool.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks Jeni. I hate my freckles, LOL.



lol, I used to hate them too and in high school I'd put foundation on with a frikin putty knife to cover them up.  Now I like them, they make me unique.  It's hard to tell in my pics but I have ALOT of freckles...everywhere


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> lol, I used to hate them too and in high school I'd put foundation on with a frikin putty knife to cover them up.  Now I like them, they make me unique.  It's hard to tell in my pics but I have ALOT of freckles...everywhere


I think freckles on women are sexy. On me, not so sexy  I don't have nearly as many as I used to.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 13, 2005)

Nice Tat... and about time with the job  Did you put your foot down with them


----------



## BritChick (Jan 13, 2005)

Love the tattoo so far David.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Nice Tat... and about time with the job  Did you put your foot down with them


Actually I told them I'm reconsidering. And I am. I'll go work there on Monday, but if I'm not satisfied when my offer letter comes through I'm rejecting it. They still haven't and will not talk salary with me. I mean WTF?!?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Love the tattoo so far David.


Thanks Kerry. I'm not looking forward to getting the tribal put on though, I think that one's gonna hurt a bit


----------



## BritChick (Jan 13, 2005)

Where are you getting that one?  The tatt on my ankle smarted a bit! lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Where are you getting that one?  The tatt on my ankle smarted a bit! lol


The tribal is going around the back tat, over and under my shoulders and arms and onto my neck some. The tat I have down my ribs was the worst pain ever. I didn't think I was going to finish it.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 13, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Actually I told them I'm reconsidering. And I am. I'll go work there on Monday, but if I'm not satisfied when my offer letter comes through I'm rejecting it. They still haven't and will not talk salary with me. I mean WTF?!?



That is a big WTF?  would raise some serious issues with me.  I would be asking some questions.  Doesn't need to be in a rude way.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Where are you getting that one?  The tatt on my ankle smarted a bit! lol



smarted


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> That is a big WTF?  would raise some serious issues with me.  I would be asking some questions.  Doesn't need to be in a rude way.


I have, keep being told that they have no control over it, it's up to HR. So I'll go along for awhile but if the offer letter isn't sufficient I have no problem backing out at this point considering they would never give me a straight answer.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2005)

Good lord rocky, are you planning on competing for the World Record on most skin covered by tats?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh stop it Jeni.  Not even close! LOL.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2005)

Work sucks..


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 13, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I have, keep being told that they have no control over it, it's up to HR. So I'll go along for awhile but if the offer letter isn't sufficient I have no problem backing out at this point considering they would never give me a straight answer.


Stick to your guns Rock.  Being an old fart like I am, I can tell you huge corporations will totally take advantage of you, then think nothing of letting you go.  At my work now, there are two people that worked for Lockheed, one for 22 years, the other for 18.  Both super talented.  They were 'let go' in layoffs because the programs they were currently involved in were ceased.  A decent small to mid size company wouldn't do that.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 13, 2005)

Sick tattoo man.  Very well done.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 14, 2005)

'sick'?  Geez, is that like 'phat'?  Who are these people who make up these 'words'??  

Good morning Rocky baby


----------



## Du (Jan 14, 2005)

Yo Rocco - you try the melatonin yet?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2005)

Someone's in Trouble


----------



## Du (Jan 14, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Someone's in Trouble


But its ok, cuz Rocco is the man.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2005)

lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Stick to your guns Rock.  Being an old fart like I am, I can tell you huge corporations will totally take advantage of you, then think nothing of letting you go.  At my work now, there are two people that worked for Lockheed, one for 22 years, the other for 18.  Both super talented.  They were 'let go' in layoffs because the programs they were currently involved in were ceased.  A decent small to mid size company wouldn't do that.


Thanks for the words JD. There are so many issues to weigh here I keep confusing myself you know? I'm just trying to go with the flow until I get my official offer letter and then I'll make my decision.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Sick tattoo man.  Very well done.


Thanks alot Cow! I really like it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> 'sick'?  Geez, is that like 'phat'?  Who are these people who make up these 'words'??
> 
> Good morning Rocky baby


Morning Jeni, how's friday treating you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Yo Rocco - you try the melatonin yet?


No, I didn't happen by a vitamin store yet  I did try pizza and wine though. Put me out last night for a few hours, then I woke up sick LOL. Today I'm off so I'll swing by the store.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Someone's in Trouble


Yeah, but it's still funny as hell


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Pull*

*Pulldown-*
120 x 8
120 x 7
120 x 7

*Bent BB Row-*
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5

*Incline DB Curl-*
30 x 15
30 x 14

*CG Cable Row-*
130 x 5
130 x 5
130 x 5

*BB Shrug-*
235 x 10
245 x 9
245 x 10

*Rope Crunch-*
150 x 12
150 x 10
150 x 10
150 x 10

*Hammer Curl-*
25 x 15
30 x 12 

W/O Time- 43 min.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 14, 2005)

Johnny's worst nightmare said:
			
		

> *Bent BB Row-
> *185 x 5
> 185 x 5
> 185 x 5


Freakin' awesome.  If you can squeeze out 5 on the last one...  why didn't you do more the first set


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 14, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Pulldown-*
> 120 x 8
> 120 x 7
> 120 x 7
> ...


Good Job Rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Freakin' awesome.  If you can squeeze out 5 on the last one...  why didn't you do more the first set


I'm still nursing my elbow, trying not to hit failure. I hit it definately that last set however


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks Gary!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 14, 2005)

You rope crunched 150lb..... from the top or the bottom cable...??


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2005)

Did you get scolded by Prince for that thread?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Did you get scolded by Prince for that thread?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2005)

He started a Johnnny pic thread.. it was quite entertaining.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll have to go find it


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2005)

Prince deleted it


----------



## Du (Jan 14, 2005)

Rocco - In case you forgot, youre the man.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> You rope crunched 150lb..... from the top or the bottom cable...??


Top cable, down on my knees.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Did you get scolded by Prince for that thread?


No, haven't heard anything.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Rocco - In case you forgot, youre the man.


Haha, LOL. Thanks man. I think this is the best time I've had on IM


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2005)

*Legs*

*Clean and Press (or whatever it's called  )-*
95 x 2
115 x 2
135 x 1
145 x 1
150 x 1
155 x 1

*Squat-*
155 x 8
165 x 8
175 x 8

*Leg Press-*
540 x 8
590 x 8
630 x 8

*Leg Curl-*
140 x 6
150 x 6
150 x 5
140 x 6

*Sitting Calf-*
135 x 10
135 x 9

*Leg Ext-*
75 x 12
75 x 12
75 x 12

Overall a good w/o. Slowly moving weights up. The Clean and Press gave me a good idea of where to start next time.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 15, 2005)

I missed the Johnnny picture thread .  Damn it!  It must of been good if Rob deleted it .


----------



## Du (Jan 15, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> down on my knees.


 
Nothin new there.


----------



## Du (Jan 15, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Overall a good w/o. Slowly moving weights up. The Clean and Press gave me a good idea of where to start next time.


 
How much do you use your legs for the "press" part? Ive never really been able to figure out what we are supposed to do for that lift.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Nothin new there.


Oh that's just wrong, LOL!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> How much do you use your legs for the "press" part? Ive never really been able to figure out what we are supposed to do for that lift.


As the weight gets heavier I use quite a bit. When I dip down in the clean to catch it, I throw it up as I come back up.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I missed the Johnnny picture thread .  Damn it!  It must of been good if Rob deleted it .


It was pretty awesome. Rob ended up deleting about 10 other Johnnny threads as well that started.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 15, 2005)

Hey Rock ,
Nice wo ! Clean and Press huh


----------



## Du (Jan 15, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> It was pretty awesome. Rob ended up deleting about 10 other Johnnny threads as well that started.


I imagine your on Robs shitlist right now.  

Might wanna keep your nose clean for a little while.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 15, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Clean and Press (or whatever it's called  )-*
> 95 x 2
> 115 x 2
> 135 x 1
> ...


Good Job brother, ever think about doing your calve raises the same time you squat? You don't get the full range of motion, but your handling bigger weights. My calves seem to explode when I was told to try it!!!


----------



## Du (Jan 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good Job brother, ever think about doing your calve raises the same time you squat? You don't get the full range of motion, but your handling bigger weights. My calves seem to explode when I was told to try it!!!


Thats a really, really good idea that Ive never thought of. Thanks Arch.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 15, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Top cable, down on my knees.


Oh.... not as good as i thought it was then 
Nice leg press though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Rock ,
> Nice wo ! Clean and Press huh


Yeah, I really like those. Hoping it'll help my traps and rear delts a bit more


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> I imagine your on Robs shitlist right now.
> 
> Might wanna keep your nose clean for a little while.


I don't think Rob ever really liked me, LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good Job brother, ever think about doing your calve raises the same time you squat? You don't get the full range of motion, but your handling bigger weights. My calves seem to explode when I was told to try it!!!


I'll have to try that next time, sounds interesting and it'll give me a break inbetween each squat


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Oh.... not as good as i thought it was then
> Nice leg press though


What are you talking about the top one? Because 150 is my entire stack and I want some more resistance.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 16, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I don't think Rob ever really liked me, LOL.


Hey , whats not to like ?     Aren't you proud of me ?  I haven't made a DON reference in months !!  And there have been many opportunities !


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 16, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> What are you talking about the top one? Because 150 is my entire stack and I want some more resistance.


How could you use the bottom cable ?  Wouldn't you have a cable running up your back or something ?  Don't let Riss get to ya .  He just wants you to be fat like him  !!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2005)

Hey Gary LOL! Pete messes me up all the time  I think I'm too silly for Robert, oh well at least I'm still here. You working out today?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2005)

Did elliptical machine. 50 min went 4.60 miles. Also starting Carb Cycling again, today will be the first day with No Carb.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 16, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Gary LOL! Pete messes me up all the time  I think I'm too silly for Robert, oh well at least I'm still here. You working out today?


Yup, but not sure what ? I am scheduled for legs but not in the right frame of mind for that . Had intended to try 500 today in squats but my mind just can't get into it  I think I will do chest. I got another Oly Db bar yesterday and am wanting to try them out doing db bench. I maxed out my standard size DB bars last week so had to go to the Oly so I can add more weight.

How about you ?  Nevermind  LOL


----------



## Du (Jan 16, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Did elliptical machine. 50 min went 4.60 miles. Also starting Carb Cycling again, today will be the first day with No Carb.


How is carb cycling working out for you? Ive thought abuot it, but dont think I have the willpower to not eat any carbs for a day. 

Is it worth it?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 16, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Did elliptical machine. 50 min went 4.60 miles. Also starting Carb Cycling again, today will be the first day with No Carb.


Heya rock...lookin good man.  Solid w/o's and doin good on the cardio   

Carb cycling is pretty fun man...I was shocked at how many carbs I ate and how low of a bodyfat I got to last year with 0 cardio.  If you can manage it strictly for like 2-3 weeks it all becomes a cake walk after that.  I hope you have as good a time as I did doing it...  

Oh and those no carb days were the worst for me at first.  I use to want to kill someone at the end of the day LOL...it goes away after a while.



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Don't let Riss get to ya .  He just wants you to be fat like him  !!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Yup, but not sure what ? I am scheduled for legs but not in the right frame of mind for that . Had intended to try 500 today in squats but my mind just can't get into it  I think I will do chest. I got another Oly Db bar yesterday and am wanting to try them out doing db bench. I maxed out my standard size DB bars last week so had to go to the Oly so I can add more weight.
> 
> How about you ?  Nevermind  LOL


Cool, well good luck! You need to watch Rocky, then you'll be ready to squat 500


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> How is carb cycling working out for you? Ive thought abuot it, but dont think I have the willpower to not eat any carbs for a day.
> 
> Is it worth it?


I really like doing carb cycling. I'm not much of a carb person anyway so it's not a big deal for me. That's what I was doing before the comp I dropped outta  My problem is not the no carb day but the high carb day, I may need to play with that a bit this time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya rock...lookin good man.  Solid w/o's and doin good on the cardio
> 
> Carb cycling is pretty fun man...I was shocked at how many carbs I ate and how low of a bodyfat I got to last year with 0 cardio.  If you can manage it strictly for like 2-3 weeks it all becomes a cake walk after that.  I hope you have as good a time as I did doing it...
> 
> Oh and those no carb days were the worst for me at first.  I use to want to kill someone at the end of the day LOL...it goes away after a while.


Thanks Dead, appreciate it!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Thats a really, really good idea that Ive never thought of. Thanks Arch.


My pleasure!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'll have to try that next time, sounds interesting and it'll give me a break inbetween each squat


Yeah, it's a little different, but it hits your calves extremely hard!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2005)

*Meals for 1/16/05- NO CARB*

Meal 1, after Cardio- 60g protein, 2tbsp PB

Meal 2- 1 can tuna, 1/2 cup CC, 5 fish oil

Meal 3- 4oz chicken, 1 tuna patty, 1 large Portebella Mushroom cap grilled, 5 fish oil

Meal 4- 8oz grilled chicken, green beans, 5 fish oil

Meal 5- 1/2 cup CC, 5 fish oil


----------



## Du (Jan 16, 2005)

Hey how do you eat your tuna?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> How could you use the bottom cable ?  Wouldn't you have a cable running up your back or something ?  Don't let Riss get to ya .  He just wants you to be fat like him  !!


Lay on a fitball with the rope behind your head  Crunch that stack boy....


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Hey how do you eat your tuna?


In the above I just open the can and mix it with CC. MMmmm.... Exciting eh


----------



## Du (Jan 16, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> In the above I just open the can and mix it with CC. MMmmm.... Exciting eh


----------



## P-funk (Jan 16, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> In the above I just open the can and mix it with CC. MMmmm.... Exciting eh




that is so fucking gross you sick son of a bitch.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2005)

what is cc? creamed corn?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 16, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> In the above I just open the can and mix it with CC. MMmmm.... Exciting eh


I can't say that sounds good but it sounds interesting and def need to try it!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 16, 2005)

Clean and presses are fucking awesome.  A great conditioning exercise.  You put up some pretty good weight there too.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2005)

Awww, C'mon guys. Some tuna, Cottage Cheese and sea salt. Mmmm MMMmm Good. Today I'm adding rice and soy sauce to the mix


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Clean and presses are fucking awesome.  A great conditioning exercise.  You put up some pretty good weight there too.


Thanks Cow, this is my first time doing them but I really liked'em. Tired me out pretty quick though too


----------



## Rissole (Jan 17, 2005)

Clean press like this??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2005)

Yep, then I press it overhead at the end.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 17, 2005)

Oh yeah... done them like that for shoulders but lift the bar from hips to shoulders then overhead.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 17, 2005)

I like tuna, and I like cottage cheese... but mixing them together?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Oh yeah... done them like that for shoulders but lift the bar from hips to shoulders then overhead.


That might be ideal, but it's murder for my elbow. Starting from the ground helps take the elbow out a bit more.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I like tuna, and I like cottage cheese... but mixing them together?


Gotta try it before you barf


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Push*

*OH DB Press-*
60 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8

*HS Incline-*
180 x 8
180 x 8
180 x 7

*Side Lateral-*
30 x 6
30 x 5
30 x 5

*Reverse Pec deck-*
105 x 12
105 x 12
105 x 12

*Cable X-over-*
50 x 12
60 x 11
60 x 10

*Pushdown-*
120 x 10
120 x 8
120 x 7

Not a bad w/o, tried to focus a bit on shoulders today. Lifts were lower than desired but not unexpected. A bit of pain today, but icing it right now I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Meals 1/17/05 HIGH CARB*

Meal 1 Pre w/o- 60g protein, 2 tbsp PB

Meal 2 Post w/o- 40g protein, 1 cup oats

Meal 3- 4oz chicken, 1 tuna patty, 1.5 cup rice, apple, 5 fish oil

Meal 4- Can of tuna, 1/2 cup CC, 1.5 cup Rice, apple, 5 fish oil

Meal 5- 40g protein, 1 cup oats, 1 apple, 2 tbsp PB

Meal 6- 6oz fish, Portebella Mushroom cap, olive oil

Meal 7- 1/2 cup CC, 5 fish oil



I know not to count carbs on High day, but most of these meals I have to pack ahead of time so that's what I gave myself, we'll see what I eat of it. I forgot the fruit in Meal 2.

And I think I have a bit too much protein for this day, I could prob cut back a bit on meal 3 and 4.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

Morning Rocky   Have a good weekend?  I see you are carb cycling   I hope you do better with that than I   I like my carbs waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much.  What's the plan today?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Meal 1 Pre w/o- 60g protein, 2 tbsp PB
> 
> Meal 2 Post w/o- 40g protein, 1 cup oats
> 
> ...


Wow  that loks like a bunch of food !!!!  You will probably need help eating all that . LOL

Nice wo too  Take care of that elbow !


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2005)

Your last 2 days.  Your last meals are a 1/2 cup of CC  That is only like 15 g of protein.  What the Dealio?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Rocky   Have a good weekend?  I see you are carb cycling   I hope you do better with that than I   I like my carbs waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much.  What's the plan today?


 Hey there babe! My weekend was pretty good, thanks for asking. My problem with carb cycling is the high carb days and the food tastes bland. But that's my fault due to laziness I'm sure, LOL. Today is High carb day and my w/o is already done  Just at my new job right now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wow  that loks like a bunch of food !!!!  You will probably need help eating all that . LOL
> 
> Nice wo too  Take care of that elbow !


I added it up, it was actually less than 3,000 cals. Guess it just looks like alot


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Your last 2 days.  Your last meals are a 1/2 cup of CC  That is only like 15 g of protein.  What the Dealio?


The last meal is really not that long after the meal before, and I don't think my body like food right before bed. I've been wondering is that is one of the reasons I've been having trouble losing weight lately. Just experimenting a bit.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey there babe! My weekend was pretty good, thanks for asking. My problem with carb cycling is the high carb days and the food tastes bland. But that's my fault due to laziness I'm sure, LOL. Today is High carb day and my w/o is already done  Just at my new job right now.



Ya?  So??? How's the job so far? 

There is never a bland carb if ya spice it up!  See, I don't really like protein..at all, the taste or the consistency..which is a big problem when you are into muscle building...I could see myself never eating meat again and have no problem!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ya?  So??? How's the job so far?
> 
> There is never a bland carb if ya spice it up!  See, I don't really like protein..at all, the taste or the consistency..which is a big problem when you are into muscle building...I could see myself never eating meat again and have no problem!




Umba!

I'm Telling


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Umba!
> 
> I'm Telling



 Please don't or the bodybuilding Gods will strike me down   BRING ON THE OATS!  ...and cookies...and pies...and candy...and chocolate..  Hungry yet rocky baby


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I added it up, it was actually less than 3,000 cals. Guess it just looks like alot


3000 is a bunch to me . I'm at 2200 - 2300 .   3000 would be  at least 2 more meals for me !!!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

3000 would be no problem for me...if it was all in Chocolate 

How's your day going Gary Bear?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ya?  So??? How's the job so far?
> 
> There is never a bland carb if ya spice it up!  See, I don't really like protein..at all, the taste or the consistency..which is a big problem when you are into muscle building...I could see myself never eating meat again and have no problem!


I just ate brown rice mixed with tuna a bit of soy sauce, Yuck! No flavor or taste at all, what woulda made it taste better?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 3000 is a bunch to me . I'm at 2200 - 2300 .   3000 would be  at least 2 more meals for me !!!!!!


Well I guess that's true. How many meals do you eat a day Gary?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I just ate brown rice mixed with tuna a bit of soy sauce, Yuck! No flavor or taste at all, what woulda made it taste better?



Cajun spices to make it hot... a lil tobasco perhaps? Cut up onions and celery and throw it it (I cut up those types of veggies on Sunday's and baggie them to throw in dishes throughout the week)  But I think hot spices make anything nice and zippy!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Well I guess that's true. How many meals do you eat a day Gary?


4 meals 2 shakes


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2005)

Maybe I'll try the tobasco sauce next time. It all just seems so dry. And onions and celery- Yuck


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll try the tobasco sauce next time. It all just seems so dry. And onions and celery- Yuck



Ya, I hear ya..how about tomato sauce?  Are you eating that?  I don't like tuna unless there's some mayo comingled with it and it's in between yummy, soft wonderful slices of ww bread ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2005)

you Could try using a broth for cooking you Rice ie Chicken Broth


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

yep, that's a good idea too.  I like to add some olive/canola oil to my rice AFTER it's cooked to give it some taste and moisture


----------



## P-funk (Jan 17, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That might be ideal, but it's murder for my elbow. Starting from the ground helps take the elbow out a bit more.




there shouldn't be any elbow in it.  Infact, at the starting position . Turn your elbows out (external rotation at the elbow/internal rotain at the shoulder) to prevent your self from bending the elbow and curling.  It is just a shrug and then fall underneath the bar to catch it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ya, I hear ya..how about tomato sauce?  Are you eating that?  I don't like tuna unless there's some mayo comingled with it and it's in between yummy, soft wonderful slices of ww bread ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


No, as much as I like it I prob shouldn't have tomato sauce right now. Mayo's fine though (some)


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> you Could try using a broth for cooking you Rice ie Chicken Broth


I tried that once and it still tasted like plain old brown rice, LOL. Maybe I did it wrong.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> there shouldn't be any elbow in it.  Infact, at the starting position . Turn your elbows out (external rotation at the elbow/internal rotain at the shoulder) to prevent your self from bending the elbow and curling.  It is just a shrug and then fall underneath the bar to catch it.


I thought it was kind of a upright row with momentum. It's not?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2005)

holy crap, ROck- I can't keep up w/ your journal, you WHORE, you!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> holy crap, ROck- I can't keep up w/ your journal, you WHORE, you!


uh-huh! Welcome to my world when I go to YOUR journal   hehe.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2005)

you sir..have a point..


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 17, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *OH DB Press-*
> 60 x 8
> 60 x 8
> 60 x 8
> ...


Good W/O!!! How do the side laterals feel on your elbow? Ice can be a wonderful thing!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 17, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Awww, C'mon guys. Some tuna, Cottage Cheese and sea salt. Mmmm MMMmm Good. Today I'm adding rice and soy sauce to the mix


I'm always game for tryin' new ways to eat tuna. I will try that tomorrow, but without the soy sauce!!! Have you ever tried it with honey? Mix it up real good and it's awesome, believe it or not!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 17, 2005)

Damn burners right..you whore you....tok me forever to catch up for a whole days.  Ges.

Is that 1.5 cups cooked or raw rice?  If its cooked man thats not much for a high carb day.  You want to be taking in about 2g's plus of carbs per lb and as much protein as you want...as long as you eat a consistant amount.  High carb days its 4 meals of endless clean carbs, low carbs its 3 meals of carbs, then no carb days.  Don't worry about eating to much in one day b/c its a weekly average.  Unless your like me who can manage 6-7k cals a day with ease!  And thats at 170lbs!

How much do you weight now?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 3000 is a bunch to me . I'm at 2200 - 2300 .   3000 would be  at least 2 more meals for me !!!!!!


GW I'm close to you cal range...maybe a bit under and this is nothing for me.  I maybe get full once a day...thats if I'm lucky.  Otherwise I'm starving all damn day LOL.

MMMM march 7th comes the maint/slow bulk stage!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> there shouldn't be any elbow in it.  Infact, at the starting position . Turn your elbows out (external rotation at the elbow/internal rotain at the shoulder) to prevent your self from bending the elbow and curling.  It is just a shrug and then fall underneath the bar to catch it.



Well said.  Shrugging the bar is very important.  I never realized how important it was until I did some cleans for the first time in a while.  You will know if you're shrugging the next day, because your traps will be incredibly sore.  The first time I got it down, I couldn't figure out what made my traps so sore.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'm always game for tryin' new ways to eat tuna. I will try that tomorrow, but without the soy sauce!!! Have you ever tried it with honey? Mix it up real good and it's awesome, believe it or not!!!


Sounds good with honey, but not in my diet  Thanks for the tease though 

The side laterals didn't hurt my elbow too bad that day. Sometimes they hurt it though.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 18, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I thought it was kind of a upright row with momentum. It's not?





not really.  shrug as hard as you can and drop underneath the bar.  that is probably the part you are missing.  you need to learn to get into that front squat position.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn burners right..you whore you....tok me forever to catch up for a whole days.  Ges.
> 
> Is that 1.5 cups cooked or raw rice?  If its cooked man thats not much for a high carb day.  You want to be taking in about 2g's plus of carbs per lb and as much protein as you want...as long as you eat a consistant amount.  High carb days its 4 meals of endless clean carbs, low carbs its 3 meals of carbs, then no carb days.  Don't worry about eating to much in one day b/c its a weekly average.  Unless your like me who can manage 6-7k cals a day with ease!  And thats at 170lbs!
> 
> How much do you weight now?


Well there is no set amount for the amount of carbs on a high carb day. It's letting your body regulate how much it needs. That's what my body wanted ( some was even maybe a bit forced.)


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks Patrick and Cow! Tomorrow is Leg day so I'll definately give it a go, try shrugging and dropping lower under it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Pull*

*Reverse Pulldown-*
125 x 8
125 x 8
125 x 7

*HS Row-*
310 x 4
270 x 5
270 x 5

*Incline DB Curl-*
35 x 10
35 x 8

*Close Grip Cable Row-*
140 x 5
140 x 5

*BB Shrugs-*
245 x 10
255 x 9
255 x 9

Rushed w/o. Gym was so freaking packed at that time. I need to check some other gyms out. Elbow was doing fairly well, but shoulder hurt a bit. I think I let the weight pull a little to much on the stretch part of reverse pulldowns. Thinking of coming up with a new split here soon.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 18, 2005)

rock sucks said:
			
		

> *BB Shrugs-
> *245 x 10
> 255 x 9
> 255 x 9


What's this "nine" crap.  That's not an even number


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey Rock ,

Nice wo .  9 is better than 8 !!!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 18, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Rock ,
> 
> Nice wo . 9 is better than 8 !!!!!


Not if you're counting STD's


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 18, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Not if you're counting STD's


 

 Who's counting and why ?


----------



## Paynne (Jan 18, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Cajun spices to make it hot... a lil tobasco perhaps? Cut up onions and celery and throw it it (I cut up those types of veggies on Sunday's and baggie them to throw in dishes throughout the week)  But I think hot spices make anything nice and zippy!




http://secure.floridakeys.com/stores/showdetl.cfm?&DID=24&Product_ID=225&CATID=1

mmmmMMMMMMMMmmmmm


----------



## Velvet (Jan 18, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> No, as much as I like it I prob shouldn't have tomato sauce right now. Mayo's fine though (some)



r u eating ww pasta?  Substitute the rice for pasta (cold), add in your tuna, hot spices and some mayo and you have a kick ass salad


----------



## Velvet (Jan 18, 2005)

Paynne said:
			
		

> http://secure.floridakeys.com/stores/showdetl.cfm?&DID=24&Product_ID=225&CATID=1
> 
> mmmmMMMMMMMMmmmmm



mummy!  That' might make me blow a gasket..I haven't worked my way up to THAT hot yet


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 18, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Well there is no set amount for the amount of carbs on a high carb day. It's letting your body regulate how much it needs. That's what my body wanted ( some was even maybe a bit forced.)


Yes this is true...eat till satisfaction but for the lengthy time I did it I was told to take no less then 2g's per lb of bw.  If you are forcing don't eat any more.  I guess I am just more of a carb eater.

Nice lifts!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Who's counting and why ?


I heard Luke counts, I didn't ask why though 

Thanks Gary!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2005)

Paynne said:
			
		

> http://secure.floridakeys.com/stores/showdetl.cfm?&DID=24&Product_ID=225&CATID=1
> 
> mmmmMMMMMMMMmmmmm


Wow, I don't think I could handle that, LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> r u eating ww pasta?  Substitute the rice for pasta (cold), add in your tuna, hot spices and some mayo and you have a kick ass salad


Nope, no pasta  Not till I get to my target weight. I'll see if Lisa can't make that rice a little better LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yes this is true...eat till satisfaction but for the lengthy time I did it I was told to take no less then 2g's per lb of bw.  If you are forcing don't eat any more.  I guess I am just more of a carb eater.
> 
> Nice lifts!


Yeah, when it comes to clean carbs I'm not much of a carb person LOL.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 18, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Sounds good with honey, but not in my diet  Thanks for the tease though


  Sorry Rock, didn't think about that one!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 18, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Reverse Pulldown-*
> 125 x 8
> 125 x 8
> 125 x 7
> ...


Great W/O Rock. What kind of split are you thinking about? I'm toying around with a 4 day a week instead of 3. Not sure yet though!!! Killer shrugs, I almost drop nads around 225


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 18, 2005)

Damn this journal moves quick! I just posted in here yesterday, and two PAGES have been added since then.  Geez Rock, you are so popular .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 18, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I like tuna, and I like cottage cheese... but mixing them together?


Just kidding btw.  It does sound sick, but I could see where the cc would be sort of a mayonnaise substitute.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 18, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Just kidding btw.  It does sound sick, but I could see where the cc would be sort of a mayonnaise substitute.


True...you don't always have to eat it sweet...it can be used as a savory dish.  Same with items like grits...everyone treats them like a sweet breakfast thing but they are great savory.  Growing up in the south you get to try all kinds of things LOL.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 18, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> What's this "nine" crap.  That's not an even number


Ya do odd numbers when ya train hard 
Go Rock....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

I like tobasco in my grits..over eggs..


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great W/O Rock. What kind of split are you thinking about? I'm toying around with a 4 day a week instead of 3. Not sure yet though!!! Killer shrugs, I almost drop nads around 225


Thanks Angel! I'm thinking of 5 days a week and dropping or cutting back on cardio for a bit. 

Mon- Back
Tue- Chest
Thur- Legs
Fri- Arms
Sat- Delts

And add in abs/traps/calves wherever. I may even split legs up further, maybe put hams with back or chest. If I feel I'm overtraining I'll split arms and go to 4 day. For you I think a 4 day split would work better than 3 doing P/RR/RR/S.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Damn this journal moves quick! I just posted in here yesterday, and two PAGES have been added since then.  Geez Rock, you are so popular .


Yeah, but it's all men. Just like the gym LOL!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Ya do odd numbers when ya train hard
> Go Rock....


Thanks Pete!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2005)

Today is NO CARB. Went to new gym and did 40 min on Elliptical. NO PRETTY WOMEN THERE!!! WTF?!? How am I supposed to train like that?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

Get a new gym Rocky, that's one of the great things about workout at the gym instead of home...the eye candy 

What up?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 19, 2005)

Whats going on rock? How's the HIT been treating you?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I like tobasco in my grits..over eggs..


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 19, 2005)

Rock sucks


----------



## Du (Jan 19, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Rock sucks


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 19, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

>


Told ya.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2005)

What the hell Luke and Du?!? LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Get a new gym Rocky, that's one of the great things about workout at the gym instead of home...the eye candy
> 
> What up?


I agree, but I already have 3 different gym memberships  At least this one is not to terribly busy in the am.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Whats going on rock? How's the HIT been treating you?


Hey Mike, what's happening? I only did HIT for about 3 weeks. They just won't let me start a new journal   Liked it while I was doing it though. Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Today is NO CARB. Went to new gym and did 40 min on Elliptical. NO PRETTY WOMEN THERE!!! WTF?!? How am I supposed to train like that?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Today is NO CARB. Went to new gym and did 40 min on Elliptical. NO PRETTY WOMEN THERE!!! WTF?!? How am I supposed to train like that?



There has got to be some Gay guys there.   From what I have read in previous journals...that should keep ya going.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

Nasty!

Bad boy


----------



## Rissole (Jan 19, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Today is NO CARB. Went to new gym and did 40 min on Elliptical. NO PRETTY WOMEN THERE!!! WTF?!? How am I supposed to train like that?


Well ya just can't can ya....


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 19, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I already have 3 different gym memberships


I wonder if that would work as a pick up line


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> There has got to be some Gay guys there.   From what I have read in previous journals...that should keep ya going.


Nope, noone even looking at me. I can't even be someone's bitch


----------



## Du (Jan 19, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nope, noone even looking at me. I can't even be someone's bitch


Talk to Johnny.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Talk to Johnny.


Definately not man enough! At least these were *men* who were hitting on me


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Mike, what's happening? I only did HIT for about 3 weeks. They just won't let me start a new journal   Liked it while I was doing it though. Thanks for stopping by!



Mike just posts in random areas, never reading the replies.  I think he does it to pull in people to his journal.

*Rock:* Really appreciate you coming by, stop by anytime.  Oh, and thanks for the input.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2005)

My pm's are cleared.. wtf man!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Mike just posts in random areas, never reading the replies. I think he does it to pull in people to his journal.
> 
> *Rock:* Really appreciate you coming by, stop by anytime. Oh, and thanks for the input.


   Jake must of taken a smart ass pill today


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 19, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel! I'm thinking of 5 days a week and dropping or cutting back on cardio for a bit.
> 
> Mon- Back
> Tue- Chest
> ...


Yeah, I've been knocking around the idea of a 4 day split. Just havn't figured cardio with that split yet. Looking at your split, I would prolly do Delts before arms, but thats just me, and what do I know!!!    I thank you again for your input on my journal. I need all the help I can get!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2005)

His routine is very good...well placed out.  Cardio can be done anytime.

I currently do a 4 day like this
Mon-chest/bi's
Tues-legs
Wen-delts/traps
Thur-back/tri's

I will be switching this very soon most likely to a day off in between 2 days but it has been working great for me thus far.  I can do cardio in the am and again right after the w/o as well as fri, sat, and sun.


----------



## Du (Jan 19, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> His routine is very good...well placed out. Cardio can be done anytime.
> 
> I currently do a 4 day like this
> Mon-chest/bi's
> ...


Although I mix it up, I do a split real similar to what you wrote. I put a rest day in the middle (wednesday) and I always do legs on friday. That way, I have the weekend to recover. 

Its worked for me.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh yeah Rock, almost forgot........... The Tuna and Cottage Cheese thing. Loved it, it was suprisingly good. But man, the looks I got at work


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Mike just posts in random areas, never reading the replies.  I think he does it to pull in people to his journal.
> 
> *Rock:* Really appreciate you coming by, stop by anytime.  Oh, and thanks for the input.


I think your right Jake, 

I'll pm you later, been busy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've been knocking around the idea of a 4 day split. Just havn't figured cardio with that split yet. Looking at your split, I would prolly do Delts before arms, but thats just me, and what do I know!!!    I thank you again for your input on my journal. I need all the help I can get!!!


Hey, no problem Angel! Arm day will be very light and non taxing because of my elbow so that's one reason I put it before shoulders. Also, it works better for my diet, can be a no carb day or low carb seperating legs and shoulders. It's trial and error right now though .


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Oh yeah Rock, almost forgot........... The Tuna and Cottage Cheese thing. Loved it, it was suprisingly good. But man, the looks I got at work


Haha, LOL! I know the look  I'm glad you liked it, did you put anything else in it or flavor it anyway?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2005)

*Weight*

Weight 1/16/05- *219.7*
Weight 1/20/05- *215.8*

That's the morning after a No Carb day.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

hola, Rock!
you at work? I'm on my way to bed...
how bout that..thought I'd post a couple jokes to keep the spirit and morale of this site up..and  I (read ME) am taking heat from some tool named albobsux...see this guy around? wow..I think he is making rounds to make as many 'friend's here as possible...
oh..and he's gay.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 20, 2005)

Way to go Rock.  So you've dropped almost 15 lbs so far?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 20, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Way to go Rock. So you've dropped almost 15 lbs so far?


Great Job Rock !!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2005)

Ya, super progress buddy   What up?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hola, Rock!
> you at work? I'm on my way to bed...
> how bout that..thought I'd post a couple jokes to keep the spirit and morale of this site up..and  I (read ME) am taking heat from some tool named albobsux...see this guy around? wow..I think he is making rounds to make as many 'friend's here as possible...
> oh..and he's gay.


No, just back from W/O. Getting ready for work. Yeah, I think albobsux is Perfectbody. He's been assuming names like that and insulting people


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2005)

*JD-* Well I guess overall I have. But I've been at the 220 mark now for about 2 months, just never updated my sig. So I'm officially starting from Monday when I was 219.7. Thanks buddy.

*Gary-* Thanks Cardio King! Nothing compared to you though! 

*Jeni-* Hey Babe. Thanks, and I love your new pics in the gallery. What a hottie!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> No, just back from W/O. Getting ready for work. Yeah, I think albobsux is Perfectbody. He's been assuming names like that and insulting people


is'nt perfect body the lesbien?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2005)

*New Program*

Alright, going with the split listed up above. My goal right now is to hit progressive failure. My rep range is 8-12. If on my last set I hit 10 or higher I up the weight next w/o. If it is lower than 8, than I need to lower the weight. This is still babying my elbow and trying to get good w/o's in also.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> is'nt perfect body the lesbien?


I don't remember. Never paid much attention to that member.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2005)

*Legs*

*Squat-*
135 x 12
135 x 12
135 x 12 (Need to up the weight)

*Leg Press-*
360 x 12
450 x 12
540 x 12 (Need to up the weight)

*SLDL-*
135 x 12
135 x 12
135 x 12 (Need to up the weight, grip was going though)

*Leg Curl-*
70 x 10 (oops, forgot to do 12)
70 x 12
70 x 12 (Need to up the weight)

*Leg Ext-*
70 x 12
70 x 12
70 x 12 (need to up the weight)

*Neck*

*Forward*- 35 x 12 (hard to finish)
*Back*- 35 x 12 (Need to up weight)
*Left*- 35 x 12 (Need to up weight)
*Right*- 35 x 12 (Need to up weight)

*WO Time- 47min*


----------



## Du (Jan 20, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Squat-*
> 135 x 12
> 135 x 12
> 135 x 12 (Need to up the weight)
> ...


I think you need to up the weight.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> I think you need to up the weight.


Someone else took their smartass pills  

I need to find where I'm at, I'm at a new gym and the "feel" is different.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Someone else took their smartass pills
> 
> I need to find where I'm at, I'm at a new gym and the "feel" is different.


I wsa like that when I moved over to 24 hr fitness..took me a while to feel 'comfortable' there...


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 20, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Weight 1/16/05- *219.7*
> Weight 1/20/05- *215.8*
> 
> That's the morning after a No Carb day.



good job Light Weight 

Guess I got some catching up to do


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I wsa like that when I moved over to 24 hr fitness..took me a while to feel 'comfortable' there...


Well all the weights are and feel different. But it's a cool gym, more of a hole in the wall gym. Lot's of big guys that compete are there. Everything's rusted and falling apart  Much better than the yuppie gym I've been at.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> good job Light Weight
> 
> Guess I got some catching up to do


Remember that's after a no carb day though. Less water. But that's why I choose to do my weigh in's on that day


----------



## Du (Jan 20, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Well all the weights are and feel different. But it's a cool gym, more of a hole in the wall gym. Lot's of big guys that compete are there. Everything's rusted and falling apart  Much better than the yuppie gym I've been at.


There ya go Rocco. Im lookin for one of those myself, to get away from the old people, the teenagers, the New-Years people, and the "yuppies". Even Powerhouse has all thsoe people. 

I imagine it would be a lot easier to keep motivated at a place like that, and youd learn more too. 

Nice switch. 

What is this though, gym membership #4? Youve got almost as many gym memberships as MonStar has journals.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Youve got almost as many gym memberships as MonStar.



And journals  


Sorry, I couldn't resist


----------



## Du (Jan 20, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> And journals
> 
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist


 
Dammit, thats what i meant to write! 

Im gonna edit.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 20, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Squat-*
> 135 x 12
> 135 x 12
> 135 x 12 (Need to up the weight)


Do you use a manta ray?  I freaki'n love those things


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 20, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> What is this though, gym membership #4? Youve got almost as many gym memberships as MonStar has journals.


Ouch LOL...low blow...all in fun. (nice editing though)  



			
				Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Do you use a manta ray?  I freaki'n love those things


Bah get the hell outta here with those!   Just throw em on your traps and give it hell.  I hate seeing guys wrap towel after towel or use those damn pads on the bar.  Doesn't feel right to me...I like to feel the weight on my back not some gay pad.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, no problem Angel! Arm day will be very light and non taxing because of my elbow so that's one reason I put it before shoulders. Also, it works better for my diet, can be a no carb day or low carb seperating legs and shoulders. It's trial and error right now though .


Gotcha, makes sense to me!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Haha, LOL! I know the look  I'm glad you liked it, did you put anything else in it or flavor it anyway?


I'm sure you do!!!   I get the flavored tuna in the packet. Hickory smoked is the flavor I get. It's really good!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Squat-*
> 135 x 12
> 135 x 12
> 135 x 12 (Need to up the weight)
> ...


Good starting point, so your going with the bodypart a day kinda split. Good luck, Next week I'm going with a 4 day split myself!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I need to find where I'm at, I'm at a new gym and the "feel" is different.


Yeah, I know that feeling, just like starting at a new job after 10 years or somethin'


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2005)

Fuckin whore fest in here..... it's hard to keep up


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'm sure you do!!!   I get the flavored tuna in the packet. Hickory smoked is the flavor I get. It's really good!!!


What brand of tuna is that?  I've only seen the lemon flavored tuna and it makes me wanna   its so nasty.  I'd like to try this hickory smoked tuna though...sounds good.



			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> Fuckin whore fest in here..... it's hard to keep up


You gotta come around more often then ya ol bloke!  This once a week thing just ins't gonna cut it


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> What brand of tuna is that?  I've only seen the lemon flavored tuna and it makes me wanna   its so nasty.  I'd like to try this hickory smoked tuna though...sounds good.


The blue packet, Starkist I think it is,   I'm drawing a complete blank here.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 20, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Bah get the hell outta here with those!  Just throw em on your traps and give it hell. I hate seeing guys wrap towel after towel or use those damn pads on the bar. Doesn't feel right to me...I like to feel the weight on my back not some gay pad.


Nah, anything over 185, and I need something on the bar.  I'm secure enough in my manhood size to be able to use a pad.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Nah, anything over 185, and I need something on the bar.  I'm secure enough in my manhood size to be able to use a pad.


     I also have security, not to mention the self-preservation gene when it comes to my neck and shoulders!!!  
 Do they just like mold to your shoulders, are there different sizes? Not too familiar with them, seen 'em, never tried 'em. Use a big foam roller right now!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2005)

Ya'll are a bunch of girls!  Build bigger traps.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ya'll are a bunch of girls!  Build bigger traps.



Yeah!!!  What he said  ^^


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Do they just like mold to your shoulders, are there different sizes? Not too familiar with them, seen 'em, never tried 'em. Use a big foam roller right now!!!


SO much better than a foam pad


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ya'll are a bunch of girls! Build bigger traps.


Maybe If I had a g/f to massage my traps for me afterward


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ya'll are a bunch of girls!  Build bigger traps.


Yeah yeah... what he said....  *cough* buff * cough*


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 20, 2005)

What have you guy's done with Rock?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ya'll are a bunch of girls!  Build bigger traps.


How does it build bigger traps? I'm in search of the "Holy Grail" of traps!!! I want the No-neck syndrome


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2005)

Shrugs and upright rows will build bigger traps.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Shrugs and upright rows will build bigger traps.


Upright rows torque my right shoulder, is there a grip (wide, narrow) that I can use to target Traps more?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2005)

I usually go narrow.  You need to be sure to keep your elbows pointed up, and make sure they stay higher than your hands.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 21, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Maybe If I had a g/f to massage my traps for me afterward


Are you asking Jake to massage you afterwards?!? 

I was thinking the same thing JD, What happened to me in this thread LOL. Guess I don't really need to be here 

What's up everybody? It hurts the first few times you squat w/o a pad or manta ray, but after a few times it really doesn't bother you much anymore. I can't use a pad any longer. I like the feel w/o. 

Angel, to help with traps on squats, bring your hands in closer on the bar, point your elbows forward, and squeeze your shoulder blades back. That will bunch up your trap muscles to provide adequate padding for the bar during squat!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 21, 2005)

Yeah throw away the 'pussy pad' and let the bar rest on your lower traps.  Like Rock said, that area will toughen up and you won't even notice the weight of the bar after a few workouts.

Talking about pussy pads, a few weeks ago I saw a guy using one while benching with 155, and bouncing the bar hard off his chest.  That was a sight.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey Rock.  Maybe I missed it, but did you get your offer letter yet?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 21, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Yeah throw away the 'pussy pad' and let the bar rest on your lower traps.  Like Rock said, that area will toughen up and you won't even notice the weight of the bar after a few workouts.
> 
> Talking about pussy pads, a few weeks ago I saw a guy using one while benching with 155, and bouncing the bar hard off his chest.  That was a sight.


Now that's funny!   No, no offer letter yet JD


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Arms*

*BB Curl-*
50 x 12
50 x 12
50 x 9 (stay same weight)

*CG Bench-*
135 x 12
135 x 12
135 x 10 (up weight)

*Sitting DB Curl-*
30 x 12
30 x 10 (up weight)

*Pushdown-*
130 x 12
130 x 12
130 x 10 (up weight)

*Preacher DB-*
20 x 12
25 x 11 (up weight)

*One Arm Reverse Pushdown-*
40 x 11
40 x 7 (I'll keep it.)
*
WO Time - 34 min*


----------



## Du (Jan 21, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *BB Curl-*
> *CG Bench-*
> 135 x 12
> 135 x 12
> ...


I think you need to go up in weight.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 21, 2005)

ola


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2005)

Rock,

Not being a smart ass but did I miss a post ? Are you on a "program" or is this your own ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 21, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> I think you need to go up in weight.


dejavu?!?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 21, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ola


Hey hottie!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Rock,
> 
> Not being a smart ass but did I miss a post ? Are you on a "program" or is this your own ?


Why yes you did miss a post 

Rock- 





> *New Program *
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Alright, going with the split listed up above. My goal right now is to hit progressive failure. My rep range is 8-12. If on my last set I hit 10 or higher I up the weight next w/o. If it is lower than 8, than I need to lower the weight. This is still babying my elbow and trying to get good w/o's in also.



Doing a 5 day split. Just something I put together for now. Want to see how it works out.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 21, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Talking about pussy pads, a few weeks ago I saw a guy using one while benching with 155, and bouncing the bar hard off his chest.  That was a sight.



Thats b/c he didn't wanna hurt his chest when he bounced that entire load off of it instead of executing the lift properly...   I've also seen that in my gym and thats the excuse I got when I questioned the kid.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

Nice W/o Rock


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 21, 2005)

Nice w/o rock...

Hey what did you do to your elbow that you said you had pains?  Also I know you have joined a new gym and all but are you recovering from an injury or somthing that you have gone lighter with some things or are you just trying to get a feel for things?

Agreed with the uprights...whether narrow or wide always make sure your elbows go higher then your wrists.  I find narrow hits the traps much more then a wider grip.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks Luke!

Dead, I'm not sure what's wrong with my elbow. Whether it's tendonitis or something else but it quickly gets to a point where it's physically impossible to move it. Not because of the pain, and yes there is pain, but because the muscle just won't do it. It's weird.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 21, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Dead, I'm not sure what's wrong with my elbow. Whether it's tendonitis or something else but it quickly gets to a point where it's physically impossible to move it. Not because of the pain, and yes there is pain, but because the muscle just won't do it. It's weird.


Hmm thats not good...are you going to get it checked out.  I wouldn't keep lifting on it if you are in pain, you could really damage yourself that way.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 21, 2005)

I've had it checked out, been told different things. The pains not bad now, that's why I'm lifting. Just trying to keep it from getting that way again.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 21, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I've had it checked out, been told different things. The pains not bad now, that's why I'm lifting. Just trying to keep it from getting that way again.


Good idea...don't aggrivate it anymore then ya need to.   

When was the last time ya took a week or two off?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Yeah throw away the 'pussy pad' and let the bar rest on your lower traps.  Like Rock said, that area will toughen up and you won't even notice the weight of the bar after a few workouts.
> 
> Talking about pussy pads, a few weeks ago I saw a guy using one while benching with 155, and bouncing the bar hard off his chest.  That was a sight.


pussy  pad.! HAHAHAHAHHAAH!!!! that is the funniest thing I have heard all day!

Hey JD- did u say anything to the kid with the pad on bench? or at least give him the WTF??? look?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 21, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I usually go narrow.  You need to be sure to keep your elbows pointed up, and make sure they stay higher than your hands.


Thanks, will be sure to try that


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 21, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *BB Curl-*
> 50 x 12
> 50 x 12
> 50 x 9 (stay same weight)
> ...


Alright!!! Looking good. Like how your'e trying to hit 10-12 on everything befor you go up in weight. That might help your elbow out alot!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey JD- did u say anything to the kid with the pad on bench? or at least give him the WTF??? look?


I definitely gave him the WTF look . I almost did say something, but figured he wouldn't listen any way.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 22, 2005)

Nice quick wo Rock. How long are you resting in between sets?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Alright!!! Looking good. Like how your'e trying to hit 10-12 on everything befor you go up in weight. That might help your elbow out alot!!!


Yeah, but it's boring as crap LOL. I might have to rethink this


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Nice quick wo Rock. How long are you resting in between sets?


I was resting between 60-90 sec. I have absolutely no muscular endurance at all LOL!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 22, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *BB Curl-*
> 50 x 12
> 50 x 12
> 50 x 9 (stay same weight)
> ...




Good stuff on trying to maintain rep ranges in a cumulative fatigue manner and knowing when to bump the weight and when to stay the same.  Is that last set to failure?  I am assuming that on the sets were you didn't hit 10 reps it is.  What about on the others?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 22, 2005)

Morning Mr. Rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Good stuff on trying to maintain rep ranges in a cumulative fatigue manner and knowing when to bump the weight and when to stay the same.  Is that last set to failure?  I am assuming that on the sets were you didn't hit 10 reps it is.  What about on the others?


Thanks P. All the last sets of the exercises were to failure. My concern with this is I feel the intensity goes down big time. I'm failing at a higher rep but I don't seem to feel "good" about it, does that make sense? I tried today to do a little pyramiding and push a bit harder on the intensity. Still not total failure till the last set but a bit less reps.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Mr. Rock


Hey Gary!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2005)

*Shoulders*

*MP-*
45 x 12
95 x 10
105 x 8
115 x 6

*BN HS MP-*
90 x 10
140 x 8
160 x 7

*Side Lat Raise-*
25 x 10
25 x 9
25 x 8

*Reverse Pec Deck-*
90 x 10
100 x 10
110 x 10

*Rear Delt DB Raise-*
15 x 10
15 x 10

*Decline Sit-up (steep decline)-*
0 x 10
10 x 10
15 x 10

Good w/o overall. Still having problems with getting used to the different weights and machines at this gym but I like the environment.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2005)

*W/O Split*

Mon- Spinal Erectors/Hams
Tue- Back/Chest supersetted
Wed- Off
Thur- Quads/Traps
Fri- Arms/Calves
Sat- Delts/Abs

How does that split look?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 22, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Mon- Spinal Erectors/Hams
> Tue- Back/Chest supersetted
> Wed- Off
> Thur- Quads/Traps
> ...


 Your gonna SS back and chest every w/o?  I know some guys who do it and they have good results but I never liked doing that.  Man always am to tired to complete the second major exercise LOL.  Looks like a lot of deadlifting on tuesday heh...I like it.  Looks good to me!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 22, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks P. All the last sets of the exercises were to failure. My concern with this is I feel the intensity goes down big time. I'm failing at a higher rep but I don't seem to feel "good" about it, does that make sense? I tried today to do a little pyramiding and push a bit harder on the intensity. Still not total failure till the last set but a bit less reps.




The intensity is down if you are working with larger rep ranges.  You are that much further from your 1RM on any given exercise.  I wouldn't worry about it though.  As long as you are working your ass off for those 12 reps all should be good.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *MP-*
> 45 x 12
> 95 x 10
> 105 x 8
> ...


Lookin' good   You'll pick it up in no time, a new enviroment is just something new to conquer!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Mon- Spinal Erectors/Hams
> Tue- Back/Chest supersetted
> Wed- Off
> Thur- Quads/Traps
> ...


Looks pretty good to me. What do you do for traps? I want "Cannonball" traps!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> The intensity is down if you are working with larger rep ranges.  You are that much further from your 1RM on any given exercise.  I wouldn't worry about it though.  As long as you are working your ass off for those 12 reps all should be good.


I'm gonna play with it a bit. I'm working my ass off towards the end but the beginning I feel like taking a nap, LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Looks pretty good to me. What do you do for traps? I want "Cannonball" traps!!!


I'll probably switch between Hammer Smith Shrugs, BB Shrugs and Behind the back BB Shrug. I like them all much better than DB Shrugs. Something Patrick got me on. I'd like cannonball traps also .


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Quitting my job*

Whelp, I'm off to quit my job today. Or let's say reject the "offer" I still haven't recieved though I've been there for awhile now. Wish me luck I'm not good at this kinda thing!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Spinal Erector/Hams*

*Deadlift-*
135 x 12
225 x 10
255 x 8
275 x 6
295 x 6

*SLDL-*
185 x 10
225 x 8
245 x 6

*Hypers (on a real hyper, the 90* one)*
35 x 8
35 x 7
35 x 7

*Lying Leg Curl-*
80 x 10
90 x 9
100 x 8

*Sitting Calf-*
45 x 10
90 x 10
115 x 9
115 x 9
115 x 7

*WO Time 47min.*

Pretty good w/o this morning. I'm pretty drained now.

*Deads-* These were off floor, felt heavier than usual but it's been awhile also. Kept good form and happy with reps. Used no straps so happy about that too. Bar was tearing up my hands though.

*SLDL-* I think I was pooped already from the Deads, but still managed some good weight and reps. Did use straps for these.

*Hypers-* Think I'll replace these with Good AM's. Don't know if it was the machine or me but didn't feel like a good ROM on it.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Whelp, I'm off to quit my job today. Or let's say reject the "offer" I still haven't recieved though I've been there for awhile now. Wish me luck I'm not good at this kinda thing!


Good luck Rock,

It's never fun doing crap like that .

Nice wo though  !


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 24, 2005)

NIce LIFTS


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Gary-* Thanks buddy. I'll let everyone know how it goes later. Some people are going to be very pissed. The hard part is I'll still be working for the company and with some of the same people. 

*Luke-* Thanks buddy!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 24, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Whelp, I'm off to quit my job today. Or let's say reject the "offer" I still haven't recieved though I've been there for awhile now. Wish me luck I'm not good at this kinda thing!




Whoa!

What's the Deal?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Whoa!
> 
> What's the Deal?


After all this time I still have no offer letter and I'm getting jerked left and right. And the atmosphere at this place is horrible. I shoulda listened to my instincts and wife from the beginning. 

But no problem. I just talked to my "current" manager and he completely understood why I'm rejecting the job and was very supportive about it. I've asked to be transferred to the NGA which is an armed and pretty prestigous organization (more money than here) and he agreed. So it's back to shift work but I'll be much more happy with the job I think.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> . I shoulda listened to my wife from the beginning.



 Always listen to your wife 




Good luck Rock, sounds like you are doing the right thing buddy!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 24, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Always listen to your wife


 
Who's wife should I listen to?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2005)

In case of no wife, listen to your mother


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 24, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> In case of no wife, listen to your mother


So a wife replaces the mother.....   disgusting.....  

I"m never getting married


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2005)

Motherlover Luke9583 said:
			
		

> So a wife replaces the mother......I"m never getting married


Awww, he love's his mother too much.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2005)

no no no, that's not what I mean..the moral of the story is, the female is always right!  

And the fact that you don't know this is why you are single..and the fact that I do say this is the reason I'm single ha hahahahahahheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Always listen to your wife
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeni!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2005)

I thought you were gone to take care of business?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I thought you were gone to take care of business?


Huh?!?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2005)

Quit your job? Or did you mean later today?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Quit your job? Or did you mean later today?


Oh, LOL. I did already. Might still be here for a few days but they are transferring me to the NGA which is where I wanted to be anyway.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 24, 2005)

Quitter


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Quitter


Hey, I'm not arguing!!!  Your the one that was against the job in the first place!!!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 24, 2005)

I am not your Wife Bitch 

As Patrick would say " Get your Finger away from my asshole"


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I am not your Wife Bitch
> 
> As Patrick would say " Get your Finger away from my asshole"


Are we going to go through this again Iain? I thought we agreed not to have these "discussions" in the open like this?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 24, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> As Patrick would say " Get your Finger away from my asshole"


What were you doing that would make him say ... THAT


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2005)

Awsome w/o rock...some really heavy pulls ya did there!

As for the rest of this convo...guys with fingers in other guys ass...wives really being mothers...Oh man I'm not touching that tuff! Thats just trouble in the making


----------



## PreMier (Jan 24, 2005)

Is the NGA where you were at before?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 24, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Deadlift-*
> 135 x 12
> 225 x 10
> 255 x 8
> ...


Lookin' Killer Bro !!!Keep it up   I only do Deads from the floor. For some reason, I do not care for the rack Deads   Killer on the no straps also. I can do them, but the bar kills my hands too!!! I use these wrist wraps that have hooks built into them. The only bad thing is the hooks sometimes pinch my hand, always right in the middle of a lift     Puttin up some serious weight on the SLDL's too my Brother   Can't seem to get into Hypers, they just shred my lower back. It's pretty fried after Deads   Keep it up man, you really inspire me to push myself!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 24, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Deadlift-*
> 135 x 12
> 225 x 10
> 255 x 8
> ...


Very solid workout here Rock.

Sorry to hear about your job woes.  Working is a bitch .  Sounds to me like your making the right move man.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Awsome w/o rock...some really heavy pulls ya did there!
> 
> As for the rest of this convo...guys with fingers in other guys ass...wives really being mothers...Oh man I'm not touching that tuff! Thats just trouble in the making


Thanks Dead


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Is the NGA where you were at before?


No, the NGA is armed and pretty up there. It's the next step to going into a more specialized unit like SWAT or K-9 or whatever.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Lookin' Killer Bro !!!Keep it up   I only do Deads from the floor. For some reason, I do not care for the rack Deads   Killer on the no straps also. I can do them, but the bar kills my hands too!!! I use these wrist wraps that have hooks built into them. The only bad thing is the hooks sometimes pinch my hand, always right in the middle of a lift     Puttin up some serious weight on the SLDL's too my Brother   Can't seem to get into Hypers, they just shred my lower back. It's pretty fried after Deads   Keep it up man, you really inspire me to push myself!!!


Thanks alot Angel, that means alot to me. I used to use the straps your talking about, but they slid on me sometimes and the pinching really bothered me at inopportune times so I went back to regular straps.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Very solid workout here Rock.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your job woes.  Working is a bitch .  Sounds to me like your making the right move man.


Thanks JD! Working IS a bitch  But I'm happy with my decision, I was kinda pressured into the other job by others (you know, the whole career move/advancement thing) but what I've wanted to do is go to the NGA. I'm really not a desk person. So I guess all the "jerking" around is really a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> no no no, that's not what I mean..the moral of the story is, the female is always right!
> 
> And the fact that you don't know this is why you are single..and the fact that I do say this is the reason I'm single ha hahahahahahheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....*...and because I won't move to Colorado*


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2005)

> Originally Posted by Archangel
> Lookin' Killer Bro !!!Keep it up  I only do Deads from the floor. For some reason, I do not care for the rack Deads  Killer on the no straps also. I can do them, but the bar kills my hands too!!! I use these wrist wraps that have hooks built into them. The only bad thing is the hooks sometimes pinch my hand, always right in the middle of a lift   Puttin up some serious weight on the SLDL's too my Brother  Can't seem to get into Hypers, they just shred my lower back. It's pretty fried after Deads  Keep it up man, you really inspire me to push myself!!!






			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks alot Angel, that means alot to me. I used to use the straps your talking about, but they slid on me sometimes and the pinching really bothered me at inopportune times so I went back to regular straps



hey fellas-
here is wht I use instead of straps. They are figgin AWESOME! I tried the hooks along time ago, and gave mine away to some guy. I went to Galynns (sp) and got these for about 20.00.
It takes me 3 seconds to 'strap in' and go. How long does it take to wrap each piece of cloth around the bar...twice...tuck it in and go? 20 or more? Fuq that. Check them out. I don't use them for push movements, the pad is too thick for me, but for all pulling exercises I use this is it. 
http://www.versagripps.com/


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey fellas-
> here is wht I use instead of straps. They are figgin AWESOME! I tried the hooks along time ago, and gave mine away to some guy. I went to Galynns (sp) and got these for about 20.00.
> It takes me 3 seconds to 'strap in' and go. How long does it take to wrap each piece of cloth around the bar...twice...tuck it in and go? 20 or more? Fuq that. Check them out. I don't use them for push movements, the pad is too thick for me, but for all pulling exercises I use this is it.
> http://www.versagripps.com/


Huh, interesting. And it works well?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Chest/Back Superset*

Everything in this W/O is superset together

*Decline Bench SS w/ Lat Pulldown-*
135 x 12/ 80 x 10
165 x 10/ 100 x 10
185 x 8 / 120 x 10
195 x 6 / 130 x 10
205 x 4 / 130 x 10

*Incline HS SS w/ T-Bar Row (supported)*
140 x 10 / 70 x 10
160 x 10 / 80 x 10
180 x 9  / 90 x 8
200 x 6  / 90 x 8

*Cable X-over SS w/ CG Row-*
60 x 10 / 100 x 10
70 x 10 / 100 x 10
70 x 5   / 100 x 10

*Decline Sit-up (steep decline)*
25 x 10
25 x 9
25 x 7

Wow, that was quite a w/o. I was exhausted by the end and my back felt very pumped. Not as much in my chest though I'm happy with the lifts.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2005)

WoW Rock !  Thats a nice wo ! 

You getting serious or what ?  taking your frustrations from work out on the iron ?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

How'd you like the chest/back stuff rock.

G'morning'


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> WoW Rock !  Thats a nice wo !
> 
> You getting serious or what ?  taking your frustrations from work out on the iron ?


Just trying my best to move up to Team MoFo ! Actually I think I'm finally finding my groove so to speak. The pyramiding and supersetting opposing BP's like that I think is good for my elbow.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> How'd you like the chest/back stuff rock.
> 
> G'morning'


I liked it alot Luke. I still need to figure out if the chest exercises are sufficient or not but it felt like a real w/o


----------



## Velvet (Jan 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> WoW Rock !  Thats a nice wo !
> 
> You getting serious or what ?  taking your frustrations from work out on the iron ?



Ya no kidding, that's some serious weight you're throwing around Rocky!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Just trying my best to move up to Team MoFo ! Actually I think I'm finally finding my groove so to speak. The pyramiding and supersetting opposing BP's like that I think is good for my elbow.


thats great !


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks Jeni and Gary!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Huh, interesting. And it works well?


they are AWESOME!
All there in the wrapping is: walk up to bar, DB, get bar between your hand and the leather strap, have strap curl over bar and lock in place w/ your palm and lift!
I only had one instance with them, but it was my fault. 


what is a 'ss' in your workouts?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2005)

> what is a 'ss' in your workouts?


Super set


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Super set


 Thanks Gary!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2005)

wOw killer w/o my man.  Those are heavy ss's.  How ya liking the opposing body parts?  I've tried it before but just never felt into it...the second exercise is always much weaker for me.  I don't know if its like that for anyone else...I guess its all mental for me or something.  I need to try that again and see how it goes.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Everything in this W/O is superset together
> 
> *Decline Bench SS w/ Lat Pulldown-*
> 135 x 12/ 80 x 10
> ...


Look at you Brother, lookin' damn good!!!   Declines just shred my shoulder, so I don't do them too much  Keep it goin


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> The pyramiding and supersetting opposing BP's like that I think is good for my elbow.


Thats cool!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 25, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> No, the NGA is armed and pretty up there. It's the next step to going into a more specialized unit like SWAT or K-9 or whatever.



So, do you want to be on some kind of strike force, working for the pentagon or something?  Will you be heavily armed?  Killing people?

Ok.. im getting excited.. I want to kill people.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 25, 2005)

Rock, THAT was a serious workout.  Keep that up and we'll all be joining Team Rock!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ok.. im getting excited.. I want to kill people.



Reminds me of a verse in a 60's classic.  Can you name it?  

_And I went up there, I said, "Shrink, I want to kill.  I mean, I wanna, I
wanna kill.  Kill.  I wanna, I wanna see, I wanna see blood and gore and
guts and veins in my teeth.  Eat dead burnt bodies. I mean kill, Kill,
KILL, KILL."  And I started jumpin up and down yelling, "KILL, KILL," and
he started jumpin up and down with me and we was both jumping up and down
yelling, "KILL, KILL."  And the sargent came over, pinned a medal on me,
sent me down the hall, said, "You're our boy."_


----------



## PreMier (Jan 25, 2005)

Alice's Restaurant


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 25, 2005)

D'oh!  Are you sure you're only in your 20's?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 25, 2005)

Yea.  I had no fuckin clue, so I typed a few lyrics into www.letssingit.com  Thats where I go, when I hear a song I like, and dont know who it is.  So I cheated


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey fellas-
> here is wht I use instead of straps. They are figgin AWESOME! I tried the hooks along time ago, and gave mine away to some guy. I went to Galynns (sp) and got these for about 20.00.
> It takes me 3 seconds to 'strap in' and go. How long does it take to wrap each piece of cloth around the bar...twice...tuck it in and go? 20 or more? Fuq that. Check them out. I don't use them for push movements, the pad is too thick for me, but for all pulling exercises I use this is it.
> http://www.versagripps.com/


I've seen those, but never really paid attention. I will definately check into those. Thanks. Real tired of my hands getting pinched. Good Lookin' out


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea.  I had no fuckin clue, so I typed a few lyrics into www.letssingit.com  Thats where I go, when I hear a song I like, and dont know who it is.  So I cheated


Bastard


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Rock, THAT was a serious workout. Keep that up and we'll all be joining Team Rock!


Team Rock Rules


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 26, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> wOw killer w/o my man.  Those are heavy ss's.  How ya liking the opposing body parts?  I've tried it before but just never felt into it...the second exercise is always much weaker for me.  I don't know if its like that for anyone else...I guess its all mental for me or something.  I need to try that again and see how it goes.


Thanks Dead. I like the opposing BP's. I think the idea if you have the endurance is your weights may go up a bit. You work chest and go straight to back, so your chest is tight and helps with the pulling movement, and likewise. Does that make sense? Try it again and see.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Look at you Brother, lookin' damn good!!!   Declines just shred my shoulder, so I don't do them too much  Keep it goin


Thanks Angel. When you do Declines, where do you bring the bar? They are supposed to be the least aggravating on your shoulders so I've been told.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> So, do you want to be on some kind of strike force, working for the pentagon or something?  Will you be heavily armed?  Killing people?
> 
> Ok.. im getting excited.. I want to kill people.


That would be cool Jake, I'm sure more options will open up once I start at the NGA and I can see what my next move would be. If not much is available I'd probably join the police or something, just be a shame to let a Top Secret go to waste you know?

I will be heavily armed, don't know about the killing people yet though  Definately scaring them though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 26, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Rock, THAT was a serious workout.  Keep that up and we'll all be joining Team Rock!


Thanks JD!  I think my concentration was better also with no rest time. And the environment at this gym is so much better than the last gym.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Team Rock Rules


Except I'm the only member.  Kinda lonely


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

I'll join


----------



## Velvet (Jan 26, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Reminds me of a verse in a 60's classic.  Can you name it?
> 
> _And I went up there, I said, "Shrink, I want to kill.  I mean, I wanna, I
> wanna kill.  Kill.  I wanna, I wanna see, I wanna see blood and gore and
> ...



Sounds like a lovely little ditty


----------



## Velvet (Jan 26, 2005)

Morning Rocky, what's the plan today?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'll join


There ya go Rock !


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 26, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'll join


I don't know, with YOUR w/o I think I should be joining Team LUKE!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 26, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Rocky, what's the plan today?


Hey Jeni  

Just did a fast walk on a steep incline for 50 min. Nothing special today. They are having a chili cookoff here at work today and it's my NO Carb day  It smells so good too.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 26, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Jeni
> 
> Just did a fast walk on a steep incline for 50 min. Nothing special today. They are having a chili cookoff here at work today and it's my NO Carb day  It smells so good too.


MMmmmMMMmmmmm  sounds good.  Just pick the beans out or find one without em.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I've seen those, but never really paid attention. I will definately check into those. Thanks. Real tired of my hands getting pinched. Good Lookin' out


no trouble! Like to help out where I can. where ever u go to find them, try them on, and go wrap around either a BD or BB real quick..u will be instantly sold!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 26, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Sounds like a lovely little ditty


Despite the impression of that verse, it was actually a 60's anti-war song. It was the author's attempt (Arlo Guthrie), who was drafted, to get out of military duty.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I don't know, with YOUR w/o I think I should be joining Team LUKE!!!


TEAM rock sounds 10x cooler.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 27, 2005)

Stuff ya'lls teams.... there is only 1 team for champions


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 27, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Stuff ya'lls teams.... there is only 1 team for champions


Wow ! Team Rissole !


----------



## Velvet (Jan 27, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Despite the impression of that verse, it was actually a 60's anti-war song. It was the author's attempt (Arlo Guthrie), who was drafted, to get out of military duty.




ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, that puts a different perspective on it!

Morning Rocky baby


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 27, 2005)

Mornin' Rock'er


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> MMmmmMMMmmmmm  sounds good.  Just pick the beans out or find one without em.


Yeah but the extra fat.... Decided to put some in a tupperware bowl and freeze it until I've met my goal


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> TEAM rock sounds 10x cooler.


Alright, we'll have to go for it then. If your on my team though you'll have to slow your progress until I can catch up


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Stuff ya'lls teams.... there is only 1 team for champions


Umm, I do plan on kicking your ass this year


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, that puts a different perspective on it!
> 
> Morning Rocky baby


Morning Jeni!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Mornin' Rock'er


What's up lucky? I'm sick today  Sore throat so Lisa won't let me go to the gym.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 27, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> What's up lucky? I'm sick today  Sore throat so Lisa won't let me go to the gym.



Women know best.  Hehe.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 27, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> What's up lucky? I'm sick today  Sore throat so Lisa won't let me go to the gym.


Everybody's getting sick, wtf.  $10 says this means it's about to start warming up outside.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2005)

No, women are party poopers 

I don't think so Luke, I don't think winter has even really started yet


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 27, 2005)

women don't poop ...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 27, 2005)

Great sig Rock !!!!!!!

now if it was a little smaller so you didn't have to scroll to see it all It would be even better !    You da man !


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2005)

There we go, is that better?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 27, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> There we go, is that better?








yeah Buddy !


----------



## Robboe (Jan 27, 2005)

You anywhere near looking half-decent yet?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 27, 2005)

probably not half, maybe a quarter...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 27, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel. When you do Declines, where do you bring the bar? They are supposed to be the least aggravating on your shoulders so I've been told.


Right at the nipple. I was told that they would hurt less also, but they just kill my shoulder


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 27, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> no trouble! Like to help out where I can. where ever u go to find them, try them on, and go wrap around either a BD or BB real quick..u will be instantly sold!


Will do!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 27, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Except I'm the only member.  Kinda lonely


Hey Brother, where do I sign on?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> You anywhere near looking half-decent yet?


Half decent? Not yet, I'm about halfway to the halfway mark.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> probably not half, maybe a quarter...


 And I'll still bury you guys.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother, where do I sign on?


Haha, you should be with a "winning" team Angel  If you do Declines again, try bringing the bar a bit more towards your sternum, and when you press, press towards your feet. Might help some.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 28, 2005)

Yo Rock, cool sig! How's the elbow been lately?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Yo Rock, cool sig! How's the elbow been lately?


Not too bad. Just did arms and I made it through, I'll have to see how they feel tomorrow though. Sometimes that's when it sneaks up on me, the day after. How's yours doing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Arms*

*Again, everything is Superset in this W/O.*

*BB Curl SS w/ CG Bench-*
45 x 12 / 135 x 12
65 x 10 / 155 x 10
75 x 8   / 165 x 8
85 x 6   / 175 x 6
95 x 4   / 185 x 4

*Alt DB Curl SS w/ Pushdown-*
35 x 8 / 80 x 10
35 x 7 / 90 x 7
35 x 7 / 90 x 7

*Hammer Curl SS w/ Reverse one arm pushdown-*
35 x 8 / 40 x 8
35 x 8 / 45 x 8

*Forearm BB Curl Standing-*
75 x 12
75 x 10
75 x 9
45 x 15

Good W/O today. I feel my Bicep strength is down a bit but it's been hard to do direct Bi work because of my elbow. So considering it's all good. I might find other tri exercises to replace the pushdown and Reverse pushdown. Normally I like'em but the cable set-up this gym has feels weird.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking Good !!!!!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 28, 2005)

Damn rock awsome w/o...you'd never know your lifts were down by the looks of em.  Some strong lifts there!!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

Happy Friday Rocky


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 28, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Again, everything is Superset in this W/O.*
> 
> *BB Curl SS w/ CG Bench-*
> 45 x 12 / 135 x 12
> ...



Mr. SS!!   Nice workout.

For your tris you could try:

Bench Dips
Dip Machine
Dips
Diamond pushups
Overhead Rope Press
Supinated Grip Incline DB press (keep the weights pressed together with your palms facing each other so your palms are about 5-6 inches apart)   

Just a couple for you to think about.......


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 28, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Mr. SS!!   Nice workout.
> 
> For your tris you could try:
> 
> ...


Have you ever done diamond pushups on a medicine ball?  Wow those really get my arms screamin!!!!  Especially with a SS...I love those as a finisher of a superset.  

The DB press is a really awsome lift as well...I enjoy those alot.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

O yea, Supersets baby 


GO TEAM ROCK!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Looking Good !!!!!!!!


Thanks Lucy, you manly girl


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn rock awsome w/o...you'd never know your lifts were down by the looks of em.  Some strong lifts there!!


Thanks Dead, I appreciate it. I'm not far off the mark but even a little bit is noticed you know?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Happy Friday Rocky


Hey there Jeni  Any plans this weekend?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Mr. SS!!   Nice workout.
> 
> For your tris you could try:
> 
> ...


Hey buddy. Thanks for the suggestions. I might try that incline DB press (It can be done with CG Bench right?) and I might give dips a try again.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> O yea, Supersets baby
> 
> 
> GO TEAM ROCK!


Hey there luke, thanks buddy. I'm taking after you!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 28, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks Dead, I appreciate it. I'm not far off the mark but even a little bit is noticed you know?


I feel ya!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I feel ya!



   That's just sick!



LMFAO


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice workout David!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 28, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> That's just sick!
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO


You so nasty......
































I like it....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 28, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Again, everything is Superset in this W/O.*
> 
> *BB Curl SS w/ CG Bench-*
> 45 x 12 / 135 x 12
> ...


Good W/O? Try GREAT W/O   And you feel your lifts are down? Jeez, man. Can't wait to see your Heavy lifts!!!  
Thanks for the tip on Declines, Will give that a shot next time I try decline work!!! And from the looks of it, Team ROCK is a "Winning" Team!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'm taking after you!


I wouldn't do that... I'm single


----------



## Rissole (Jan 28, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> And I'll still bury you guys.


Pfffft ......


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice workout David!


Thanks buddy. I still need to respond to your PM  I'm horrible with that.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good W/O? Try GREAT W/O   And you feel your lifts are down? Jeez, man. Can't wait to see your Heavy lifts!!!
> Thanks for the tip on Declines, Will give that a shot next time I try decline work!!! And from the looks of it, Team ROCK is a "Winning" Team!!!


Thanks Angel, or is it Cool Nick?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 29, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't do that... I'm single


Awwwww, to be single again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Pfffft ......


Bring it on Pete! All I've seen so far is


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel, or is it Cool Nick?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Shoulders*

*MP SS w/ Reverse Pec Deck-*
45 x 12  / 90 x 12
95 x 10  / 100 x 10
105 x 8  / 110 x 10
115 x 6  / 120 x 8
125 x 3  / 120 x 8

*Iso Side Lateral Cable SS w/ Front Plate Raise-*
30 x 10 / 35 x 10
30 x 8   / 35 x 8
20 x 12  / 25 x 9

*Arnold Press SS w/ Iso Cable Rear Delt Raise-*
35 x 10 / 15 x 8
35 x 10 / 15 x 10
35 x 9 / 15 x 10

*Decline Sit-up-*
25 x 10
25 x 10
25 x 8

Overall a good w/o. Dissapointed with MP, had trouble unracking the last set and I think that's why I only got 3. It's hard with the bar racked that far behind your head! Forgot to time w/o so upset about that also, I have no idea how long it took. By the time I got to Arnold presses I could barely move my arms above my head so they took alot of concentration.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> trouble unracking the last set and I think that's why I only got 3. It's hard with the bar racked that far behind your head!


I hear ya brotha man.  I have a favorite MP bench.  I refuse to use some of them


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *MP SS w/ Reverse Pec Deck-*
> 45 x 12  / 90 x 12
> 95 x 10  / 100 x 10
> 105 x 8  / 110 x 10
> ...


Lookin Killer Brother!!! I hear ya on the unracking part. Is there a cage that you could move a bench into? I have a squat rack that I use a free standing bench and can manuver myself to where it isn't such a chore and burden on my shoulder just to unrack it!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice WO Rock !!
You and Luke the Superset Twins ? LOL I remember super sets ... good stuff !


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You and Luke the Supeset Twins ?


I guess Rock and I do kind'a look alike 


Poor Rock


----------



## Du (Jan 29, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> ,......Forgot to time w/o so upset about that also.....


Man, there are more important things in life to get upset over!

LOL, its just a time. Looks like you had an aweseome workout, thats what matters. What does it matter if didnt get an exact number of minutes for the workout?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 29, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I hear ya brotha man.  I have a favorite MP bench.  I refuse to use some of them


There is only one MP bench at this gym LOL. 



			
				Angel said:
			
		

> Lookin Killer Brother!!! I hear ya on the unracking part. Is there a cage that you could move a bench into? I have a squat rack that I use a free standing bench and can manuver myself to where it isn't such a chore and burden on my shoulder just to unrack it!!!


There is only one cage in the gym and I'd feel guilty using it for this. I'll have to see how busy it is I guess. Maybe I should just jump on the Smith Machine from now on 



			
				Lucy said:
			
		

> Nice WO Rock !!
> You and Luke the Supeset Twins ? LOL I remember super sets ... good stuff !


Thanks Gary. I like the concentration I'm maintaining on these supersets. I'm sure it'll grow stale after awhile but for now it seems to be working well. 



			
				Lukester said:
			
		

> I guess Rock and I do kind'a look alike
> 
> 
> *Poor Rock*


Yeah, LOL. Poor Rock, he doesn't have all the IM ladies hanging all over him like Luke does 



			
				Doing the Du said:
			
		

> Man, there are more important things in life to get upset over!
> 
> LOL, its just a time. Looks like you had an aweseome workout, thats what matters. What does it matter if didnt get an exact number of minutes for the workout?


Yeah, your right. I just like to make sure my w/o doesn't go over an hour. It's a personal annoyance of mine I guess and since it's my first time doing this w/o I wanted to get an idea of the length. I'll be over it in a few days


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 29, 2005)

Killer w/o rock...looks like some fun heh!!  Those are some ghood SS's.  I hate the unracking of the MP sometimes...just feels so weird to get into place.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Overall a good w/o. Dissapointed with MP, had trouble unracking the last set and I think that's why I only got 3. It's hard with the bar racked that far behind your head! Forgot to time w/o so upset about that also, I have no idea how long it took. By the time I got to Arnold presses I could barely move my arms above my head so they took alot of concentration.


I have the same problems, bro-
Or, if I don't have the seat forward enough, I'll bang the bar against the rack on lockout..and that screws me up.
You can change the racks to the front of the MP station, can't you? Lift it from the front? I've done it that way too, and it works ok.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 29, 2005)

Ah, superset crazy!  That's must've seriously killed you.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 30, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Killer w/o rock...looks like some fun heh!!  Those are some ghood SS's.  I hate the unracking of the MP sometimes...just feels so weird to get into place.


Yep, exactly! Thanks Dead.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I have the same problems, bro-
> Or, if I don't have the seat forward enough, I'll bang the bar against the rack on lockout..and that screws me up.
> You can change the racks to the front of the MP station, can't you? Lift it from the front? I've done it that way too, and it works ok.


Naw, I can't change the rack or anything. It's all welded. From now on when I'm up in weight I'll just grap someone to help unrack it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 30, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Ah, superset crazy!  That's must've seriously killed you.


It was a good w/o cow. First time I've felt my shoulders "pumped" like that even though that's not the goal it's still a cool feeling!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## Velvet (Jan 31, 2005)

Morning Rocky   How was your weekend??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Rocky   How was your weekend??


It was a little snowy, what about you?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 31, 2005)

snowed here too! need a dang 4X4....
of course, the thing about COlorado snows...the roads are already cleared off...the sun will be out tomorrow and people will be out washing their cars...


----------



## Du (Jan 31, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> It was a little snowy, what about you?


You got snow??? You lucky SOB. You have the Jeep right?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> You got snow??? You lucky SOB. You have the Jeep right?


Nope, no jeep yet. I actually took a steep paycut at this other job because the money never came through    So I'm waiting to go to the NGA where I can have money again before getting the jeep. 

Lucky?!?!? I freaking HATE snow!


----------



## Du (Jan 31, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nope, no jeep yet. I actually took a steep paycut at this other job because the money never came through  So I'm waiting to go to the NGA where I can have money again before getting the jeep.
> 
> Lucky?!?!? I freaking HATE snow!


I hear ya. Sorry to hear that. 

Once you get 4WD, youll love the snow. Last weekend we got about 20", and I had a ball offroading.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> I hear ya. Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Once you get 4WD, youll love the snow. Last weekend we got about 20", and I had a ball offroading.


I bet you had a blast! It'll prob be summer before I get my jeep LOL. But then I'll be ready for next year


----------



## Du (Jan 31, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I bet you had a blast! It'll prob be summer before I get my jeep LOL. But then I'll be ready for next year


Of course. Summer is a good time to get used to it, there arent as many challenges. Its a good season to find the good trails and get a feel for them. 

Then come winter, youll be good to go. Then even better, come spring, youll be used to it.


----------

